# RUSSIA | Railways



## coth

here is currently show of new Russian rolling stock in SPb.

Here is few photos from the show taken by Tolya from Transport in Russia forum.

show opening









maps of upgrading of lines.
SPb - Moscow: 3:55, 200kmph, ER200, 2006
SPb - Moscow: 3:41, 250kmph, RUS 250/330, 2009
SPb - Moscow: perspective (separate HSR line), 330kmph (350kmph), RUS 250/330
SPb - Helsinki: 3:20, Pendolino (but afaik not finally decided), 2009
Moscow - Lower Novgorod: 3:20, 160kmph, RUS 250/330 (dual-system), 2010
Mosocw - Kazan': 10:30, 140kmph, EP10, 2006
Mosocw - Minsk: 7:30, 140kmph, EP10, 2006
Mosocw - Adler (Sochi): 140kmph, EP10, 2008
Mosocw - Kiev: 140kmph, EP10, 2006









common view









Two sectional freight electric (dc) loco 2ES4K
For replacement of old VL10 and VL11. 
Designed speed: 120kmph
Hour-long regime: 50kmph
Power of hour-long regime: at least 6200 kWt
full info (in russian)
http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0608/c54554d1dfb7.jpg



























Two sectional freight electric (ac) loco 2ES5K with booster section, aka Ermak
Design for using with trains in 6000-6500 tones in Siberia and Far East.
Designed speed: 110kmph
Hour-long regime: 49.9kmph
Power of hour-long regime: 10000 kWt
full info (in russian)
http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0608/1c93d6e87aa7.jpg



























Two sectional main line diesel loco 2TE25A, aka Vityaz [Knight]
Designed speed: 120kmph
full info (in russian)
http://foto.radikal.ru/f.aspx?b060868732bd17e68jpg



























Two sectional main line diesel loco 2TE25K, aka Peresvet



















Shunting diesel loco TEM18DM
Power: 882,3 kWt
full info (in russian)
http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0608/0602c2d1d215.jpg











Passenger electric (ac) loco EP1M
Designed speed: 140kmph
full info (in russian)
http://d.foto.radikal.ru/0608/bfd2962d44fb.jpg



































Passenger electric (dual system) loco EP10
Designed speed: 160kmph
full info (in russian)
http://d.foto.radikal.ru/0608/09e5c8bba55e.jpg



































Passenger electric (dc) loco EP2K and EP2A
Designed speed: 160kmph
full info (in russian)
http://d.foto.radikal.ru/0608/f27e7830c410.jpg



























New ED4 EMU modification - ED4MKM
For suburban expresses and intercity service. May be even usual suburban local train (with different interior of course)
Designed speed: 130kmph (160kmph may be in future)
full info (in russian)
http://d.foto.radikal.ru/0608/acec0d2cc94c.jpg

























3rd class








2nd class








1st class









RUS 250/330 (Velaro Rus)
Yet full scale model
will be dual-system and dc versions
Original designed speed: 250kmph
full info (in russian)
http://d.foto.radikal.ru/0608/31e871a528f3.jpg


----------



## Hybrid 87

First of all ... Why in that map that shows the railway network Latvia, Estonia, Lithuania is still like a part of Russia (just like Belarus, Ukraine)???

Then ... Those trains are just visually new ... the technology is the same as before 20 years (to my mind) ...

And finaly ... something new from the most popular and the best Railway coach factory in the Soviet union (which built the first high speed train in Soviet union - ER200) - Riga

DR1B ... As I remember Belarus has the first train and has ordered some more


----------



## Falubaz

that is nice, they will have new trains.
but take a look a this map. lol









there are all capitals of the neighburs states where these trains should run, except of Warsaw. it's sorrowful and sad and a bit ridiculously... Putin had always some kind of problem with Poland.


----------



## coth

more like you have kind of problem with russia. this map was designed dozens of years ago in soviet times. no plans for balts of course. plans for belarus and ukraine there for well known reason i think. berlin simply is main spot on this line outside of the map.

@Hybrid 87
these are not 20 years old technologies. that times there was no computers and so much electronics in trains..


----------



## Hybrid 87

I didn't mean those tv etc in the passenger coaches ... but ok ... don't know exatcly what's the techonologies in those (european design look-a-like) locomotives ...

I have no problems with russia, just with some russians here in latvia who have the idea that "Latvia belongs to Russia" ... and ok if they don't have the money to make a new map then let them use an old map


----------



## coth

it's not about money. it's about old corporate map. they don't need new.


----------



## coth

Hybrid 87 said:


> I didn't mean those tv etc in the passenger coaches ... but ok ... don't know exatcly what's the techonologies in those (european design look-a-like) locomotives ...


i don't mean those tv etc in the passenger coaches, but computers and tones of other electronics in loco control.


----------



## Hybrid 87

ok ok ... I haven't seen the new loco cockpits ... just since the max speed of the trains is still "only" 120 - 130 km/h thought that not much has changed ...


----------



## coth

Hybrid 87 said:


> DR1B ... As I remember Belarus has the first train and has ordered some more


well. we have new DMUs in russia as well.
here is from 90's (no dmu project in 00's)

RA-1 (81-730)
http://www.tmholding.ru/main/catalog/products/3980/4046/4064

RA-1 (81-731)
http://www.tmholding.ru/main/catalog/products/3980/4046/4062

RA-B (81-731.25)
http://www.tmholding.ru/main/catalog/products/3980/4046/4062

RA-2 (81-750)
http://www.tmholding.ru/main/catalog/products/3980/4046/4109


----------



## coth

Hybrid 87 said:


> ok ok ... I haven't seen the new loco cockpits ... just since the max speed of the trains is still "only" 120 - 130 km/h thought that not much has changed ...


locos of course faster. as of suburban train - we have average distance between station in 3km in moscow and spb networks and up to 7km in the rest of russia. so there is no need for trains with fast acceleration. of course EMUs for 160kmph are in plans. but you see the problem. as i heard there is dilema with 160kmph EMUs over the world. Or you have designed speed in 120kmph - very stable, or 160kmph very unstable - these are not able to drive at full speed long time.


----------



## WotaN

coth said:


> more like you have kind of problem with russia. this map was designed dozens of years ago in soviet times. no plans for balts of course.


Dangerous generalisation. I'd rather say that our governments have problems with each other. If you look closer on the map ypu can see Baltic states and the Ukraine in slightly different colour. The unity of russian rail tracks and post-soviet countries I could explain with the same rail gauge (1525 mm) oppposed to european one (1435 mm). Yet it would be nice to place Warsaw on map  BTW Nice trains!


----------



## Promiscuous Boy

These trains look really nice, specially the last one (not the TGV).
Are all them made in Russia?
How many and which are the high speed lines in Russia?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Promiscuous Boy said:


> These trains look really nice, specially the last one (not the TGV).
> Are all them made in Russia?


The Velaro Rus high-speed train is based on one of the German ICE models. All the rest, except for the Latvian DR1B, are made in Russia.


----------



## Momo1435

I don't like the looks of those Russian loco's, their faces are to long. I think that they tried to design something modern, they failed. I only like that shunting diesel loco, it's classic!


----------



## coth

not at all. designs are very successful. 

and can you explain - "too long faces"?


----------



## nofriends

isnt that just a rebadged ICE?


----------



## Momo1435

^^
Yes!



coth said:


> not at all. designs are very successful.
> 
> and can you explain - "too long faces"?


The front ends look to long somehow, like eggs. Exept for EP10, that has a more traditional design. The 2TE25K looks sad, like it's going to cry. With the 2ES4K they have tried to copy German designed loco's like the Bombadier Traxx and the Siemens ES64F4 (they are simple but look good). With the others they tried to make very square locos look more round, wich doesn't work IMO. And maybe it has something to do that I miss the buffers on these trains, again exept for the EP10.

I like the shunter and the EP10, the more traditional looking trains.


----------



## chiccoplease

WotaN said:


> Dangerous generalisation. I'd rather say that our governments have problems with each other.


Well, your government has a problem with everybody and everything, so actually it's pretty ridiculous to bash Russia on this.


----------



## coth

I think you one of those who does not accept anything modern. 
Indeed EP10 looks outdated, while all other looks very modern and very successful. 
No similarity between 2ES4K and Bombadier Traxx and the Siemens ES64F4 at all... No egg effect as well. No even long faces. 
I think you mean high faces. But i think it's result of higher platforms in Russia. 
Also. Powerful faces looks definitely better for powerful locos.


----------



## Bitxofo

Nice trains, but some of them look old from the outside...
:sly:
Russian Velaro is similar to Spanish Velaro, by Siemens.


----------



## Jape

Some trains seems to have still some soviet look, but some are damn good looking. 



Hybrid 87 said:


> First of all ... Why in that map that shows the railway network Latvia, Estonia, Lithuania is still like a part of Russia (just like Belarus, Ukraine)???


I think it just shows the countries that can be reached from Russia by train easily because the Russian 1524 gauge. 

Btw. This tiny "article" is from Swedish "Metro" newspapers:








It basically says: "3 hours. The new train which is planned by Finland and Russia would operate so quickly between Helsinki and St. Petersburg. Today the same trip takes 5,5 hours."

Do you know something about this project, coth? Seems like that ICE train will be used in Russia's internal traffic though.


----------



## Momo1435

coth said:


> I think you one of those who does not accept anything modern.
> Indeed EP10 looks outdated, while all other looks very modern and very successful.
> No similarity between 2ES4K and Bombadier Traxx and the Siemens ES64F4 at all... No egg effect as well. No even long faces.
> I think you mean high faces. But i think it's result of higher platforms in Russia.
> Also. Powerful faces looks definitely better for powerful locos.


I love modern trains, but not these, the same goes for for some new Chinese trains. They just haven't got that something special that makes other trains beautiful. For example the Swiss Re 460 build by ABB (now Bombadier) and SLM and the Flirt build by Stadler Rail. The Siemens ES64U2 Taurus design is also very good, all these trains have German, Swiss or Italian designers and look much better. I understand that the Russian Railways don't have much money to spend, just look at the interior of the IC it's just very plain compared with the German version.

BTW, some powerfull loco's that look good!
~SBB Re 620 : one-hour power rating: 7.832 kW. Simple design, but it looks powerfull (my favorite).
~DB 103: one-hour power rating: 7.780 kW, maximum power rating: 10400 kW. Best loco design ever, period.


----------



## coth

momochan said:


> I love modern trains, but not these, the same goes for for some new Chinese trains. They just haven't got that something special that makes other trains beautiful. For example the Swiss Re 460 build by ABB (now Bombadier) and SLM and the Flirt build by Stadler Rail. The Siemens ES64U2 Taurus design is also very good, all these trains have German, Swiss or Italian designers and look much better. I understand that the Russian Railways don't have much money to spend, just look at the interior of the IC it's just very plain compared with the German version.


this is not a good design for loco. more like for emu... but not for loco.



momochan said:


> BTW, some powerfull loco's that look good!
> ~SBB Re 620 : one-hour power rating: 7.832 kW. Simple design, but it looks powerfull (my favorite).
> ~DB 103: one-hour power rating: 7.780 kW, maximum power rating: 10400 kW. Best loco design ever, period.


oh come on - it's 60's...


----------



## coth

Jape said:


> Some trains seems to have still some soviet look, but some are damn good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it just shows the countries that can be reached from Russia by train easily because the Russian 1524 gauge.
> 
> Btw. This tiny "article" is from Swedish "Metro" newspapers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It basically says: "3 hours. The new train which is planned by Finland and Russia would operate so quickly between Helsinki and St. Petersburg. Today the same trip takes 5,5 hours."
> 
> Do you know something about this project, coth? Seems like that ICE train will be used in Russia's internal traffic though.


well, there is mention about it in my first post. pendolino is currently on tests on shcherbinka ring. rzd is going to build new freight line parallel to current. then current line will be upgraded. high speed service will be opened in 2009.


----------



## Momo1435

coth said:


> this is not a good design for loco. more like for emu... but not for loco.


Come on, the 460 and the Taurus are the best looking modern locos right now. They have their own look that give them their own identity, unlike those new Russian locos.



coth said:


> oh come on - it's 60's...


...70's, and they don't make that powerful locos anymore.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/04/20/wrussia20.xml


> By Adrian Blomfield in Moscow
> Last Updated: 1:57am BST 20/04/2007
> 
> 
> 
> The Kremlin is considering reviving a 19th century dream of linking Russia and the United States by building the world's longest railway tunnel under the Bering Strait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government ministers will analyse a pre-feasibility study prepared by the Russian Academy of Sciences at a conference in Moscow next week. Despite its vast cost - estimated to be in the region of £32.5 billion - the project's authors are confident of securing the backing of both the Russian and the American governments.
> 
> "This is one of the very few projects that can cardinally change the development of Russia's far east," said Viktor Razbegin, the deputy head of research at the economy ministry. "The chance for the implementation now is pretty good."
> 
> Mr Razbegin claimed that in 1998 the United States, Russia and Canada were close to a deal when it had to be abandoned because of the rouble crash.
> 
> In fact, there have been many proposals to link eastern Russia and Alaska.
> 
> In 1890, the governor of Colorado, William Gilpin, envisaged a bridge across the Bering Strait, an idea that was revived - and put to one side - in the 1940s.
> 
> It came up again in the 1960s as part of a massive project, which also included a bridge across the Strait of Gibraltar, to link five continents. The dreams were all stillborn, and it is not hard to see why. The Bering Strait is one of the world's most inhospitable locations.
> 
> Mr Razbegin's proposed 60-mile-long tunnel - which would surface twice on the Diomede islands halfway across the strait - is twice the length of the Channel tunnel. Yet that, in some ways, is the easy bit. The nearest major road to the tunnel's proposed Russian entry point, at Provideniya, is 1,000 miles away.
> 
> Alaska has no direct rail link to either Canada or the rest of the United States. This would mean building a 3,700 mile-long line between Yakutsk in Siberia and Fort Nelson in British Columbia.
> 
> Despite the obvious challenges, Mr Razbegin was upbeat yesterday.
> 
> "The trans-Siberian railway is 9,200 km [5,700 miles] and took Russia just seven years to build single handed," he said, estimating that the project would take about 12 years to complete.
> 
> According to the plans, the tunnel would carry both rail passengers and cargo. It would also carry electricity and fibre-optic cables, while an oil and gas pipeline could be laid, if the governments agreed.
> 
> It is unclear, however, who would fund the project. Thanks to booming oil prices and vastly improved energy production, the Russian government is much wealthier than it was during the economic turmoil of the late 1990s. A transport link would boost trade further.
> 
> There have been suggestions that the Kremlin could also seek financial support from Roman Abramovich, the owner of Chelsea football club, who is governor of Chukotka, the remote region where the tunnel would begin.
> 
> But most analysts say it would be much harder to find American backers from the private sector willing to invest in so risky a project.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Sorry, it was already posted. I thought i will be in railroad section so only checked this part of the forum.


----------



## Trainman Dave

There already is a forum from this topic in Infrastructure and Mobility.
Lets keep this "pie in the sky" idea to one forum


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Trainman Dave said:


> There already is a forum from this topic in Infrastructure and Mobility.
> Lets keep this "pie in the sky" idea to one forum


Yeah, let's move here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464566


----------



## rheintram

For an English translation scroll down



> *Russland will Transsibirische Eisenbahn bis nach Wien verlängern*
> 
> Der Chef der russischen Eisenbahnen RZD, Wladimir Jakunin, will Zentraleuropa mit der Transsibirischen Eisenbahn verbinden. Eine entsprechende Absichtserklärung zwischen Russland, der Ukraine, der Slowakei und Österreich soll heute in Wien unterzeichnet werden.
> APA
> 
> Die russische Breitspurbahn soll von Kosice an der slowakisch-ukrainischen Grenze bis nach Bratislava und Wien verlängert werden. Der russische Bahnchef Wladimir Jakunin schätzt den Investitionsbedarf laut "Ria Nowosti" auf bis zu drei Milliarden US-Dollar. Die russische Zeitung "Nesawisimaja Gaseta" berichtete, dass die Strecke bis nach Südosteuropa gebaut werden könnte.


http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at/home...a/321365/index.do?_vl_backlink=/home/index.do

_Russia wants to extend Trans-Siberian Railway to Vienna

The head of Russian Railways RZD, Wladimir Jakunin, wants to connect central Europe with the trans-siberian railway. An acordant declaration of intent between Russia, Ukraine, Slowakia and Austria will be signed today in Vienna.

The russian broad gauge railway would be extended from Kosice at the slowakian-ukrainian border to Bratislava and Vienna. Russia's head of railways Wladimir Jakunin estimates the investment needs to up to 3 Billion US-Dollars. The Russian newspaper "Nesawisimaja Gaseta" reportet, that the tracks might be extended to Southern-Eastern-Europe. _

Really interesting plan!


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Pointless. They could just use those fancy trains that can change gauge in seconds.


----------



## rheintram

In seconds? When I've travelled to Barcelona with a Talgo train it took quite some time. However time wouldn't necessarily be an issue with freight trains - and this is aimed at freight transportation, not passenger transportation, as far as I understood.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

I meant this:


----------



## Timon91

^^That looks cool!


----------



## WotaN

System SUW 2000 works well on lines connecting Poland and Lithuania since 1999 and Poland - Ukraine since 2003. There are already developed bogies for passenger and cargo trains. http://iovg.cumed-fileserver.de/26_vortrag11.pdf Slides 6-11, 18-20. No need to invest is hundreds of kms of new track, just mount the device, very similar to posted in #4.


----------



## mabuse

rheintram said:


> In seconds?



http://www.caf.net/ingles/id/brava.php




> _The Self-Propelled Variable Gauge Rolling Truck_ (BRAVA)
> 
> developed by CAF, allows rail vehicles to adapt to any track gauge, whilst traveling and in just 3 seconds.
> 
> Just by replacing the old trucks with the BRAVA ones, trains presently in service can be transformed into variable gauge wheelset trains and run at speeds of up to 275 Km/h.


----------



## Alexriga

Rebasepoiss said:


> I meant this:


Amazing. And what a big deal for gauge width? With such mega device building new line is useless. Just upgrade needed number of cars with such wheels and place this mega devices where tracks changes.


----------



## rheintram

The question is, do locos/freight waggons exist for this technology or only EMUs? And is it cheaper to construct this new railway or exchange all your rolling stock?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

*Train to Moscow Airport Cuts Trip to 35 Minutes From `Eternity' *



> Russian Deputy Prime Minister Sergei Ivanov opened a new rail link to Moscow's Sheremetyevo airport, cutting the journey time to the ``long-suffering'' terminal to 35 minutes.
> 
> The journey by road from the city center to Sheremetyevo through Moscow's choked traffic can now take ``anything from two hours to eternity,'' state television station Vesti-24 reported. A taxi ride can cost $100. Tickets for the Sheremetyevo train, described by Ivanov as a ``comfortable and convenient means of transportation,'' will cost 200 rubles, or about $8.50.
> 
> ``Now we won't have to spend ages driving on the long- suffering'' Leningradskoe Shosse, spend money on ``gypsy cabs'' or strain our ``precious nerves to get to the airport,'' Ivanov said today in comments posted on Vesti's Web site.
> 
> Moscow's Savyolovsky station has been upgraded to serve Sheremetyevo, where the international terminal was built before the 1980 Olympic Games and is now out of date. As a result, many international airlines have switched to another airport, Domodedovo, which overtook Sheremetyevo in passenger numbers in 2005 and is already served by a non-stop train from central Moscow. A new international terminal at Sheremetyevo is under construction.
> 
> Sheremetyevo is the last of Moscow's three main international airports to be linked by rail to the city center.


http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601095&sid=ahi1F7cbsN5E&refer=

Photos from here:
http://chek-pipinda.livejournal.com/20871.html


----------



## ruslan33

Very nice. Soon all airports of Moscow will be connected by rail too !


----------



## Mr Grosso

Nice, Viva Russia Go Go Russia


----------



## urbanfan89

Meanwhile none of Canada's airports have rail access...yet...:lol:hno::banana:


----------



## dösanhoro

Looks nice like sbahn. 8.50us dollars is alot for a urban train ticket. Especially considering the current value of the dollar.


----------



## ruslan33

urbanfan89 said:


> Meanwhile none of Canada's airports have rail access...yet...:lol:hno::banana:


are you serious ? What about subway ?


----------



## Nozumi 300

ruslan33 said:


> are you serious ? What about subway ?


nope, no rail at all, well for toronto that is. i believe richmond in british columbia will be having their skytrain serving that airport


----------



## city_thing

I'm amazed that no Canadian cities have rail connections to their airports. Only 2 Australian cities do (so far) - but Melbourne and Perth are both drawing up plans to connect theirs to the city rail grids. Perth's will probably happen sooner than Melbourne's, because of private ownership of the carparks at MEL.

I guess it's only a matter or time before Canada starts throwing serious investment money into their metros and suburban rail systems.

Meanwhile, Moscow kinda scares me. Everyone seems to violent there, and so hypnotised by the media....


----------



## JoKo65

dösanhoro said:


> Looks nice like sbahn. 8.50us dollars is alot for a urban train ticket. Especially considering the current value of the dollar.


In comparison to other big european cities it's ok.
I don't think in Madrid, Paris or London it is cheaper.


----------



## hkskyline

USD 8.5 seems reasonable for an airport train fare by international measures.


----------



## Jordbcn

JoKo65 said:


> In comparison to other big european cities it's ok.
> I don't think in Madrid, Paris or London it is cheaper.


In Madrid, the subway ticket to the airport costs 2 Euros for a ride of 15 min. from downtown. 

Railway line is under construction but in order to provide a direct link to Chamartin and Atocha main stations, where HS trains are to depart to the north and east from the former and south and SW from the later. Surely, it,s price will not exceed from 2 E. too. Normal ticket in subway is only 1 Euro, but it,s increased another 1 in the ride to the airport as a "tourist tax"...even if you are not a tourist.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Picture of rail terminal from above











Express train to Domodedovo airport



















Express train to Vnukovo airport


----------



## iampuking

Which terminals do these trains go from?


----------



## iampuking

Which terminals do these trains go from?


----------



## dösanhoro

hkskyline said:


> USD 8.5 seems reasonable for an airport train fare by international measures.


Reasonable yes. I see my thinking is lagging behind with me still thinking 1 euro 1 dollar. Anoter question is the fare a geeneral Moscow public transport ticket or a special airport train ticket. If it's normal public transport price it's ery expensive. I could guess from the pictures it's a special train to the airport not general system like sbhan. Then I can imagine locals using alternatives if it costs that much extra not inclusive public transport fee. So the difference between a a public transport line to the airport vs "airbort train" is important in judging the price. As comparing apples to oranges. 

I have had few bad experiences with general public transport to the airport. 

If the airport is not the final stop so places are already taken by normal commuters. People have problems with the heavy luggage as there is no special racks for them. Non locals buy tickets from the driver with too big notes. That scenario is a hindrance for the commuters and the airport passangers. Having a airport only line is very beneficial imho.


----------



## JoKo65

dösanhoro said:


> Reasonable yes. I see my thinking is lagging behind with me still thinking 1 euro 1 dollar. Anoter question is the fare a geeneral Moscow public transport ticket or a special airport train ticket. If it's normal public transport price it's ery expensive. I could guess from the pictures it's a special train to the airport not general system like sbhan. Then I can imagine locals using alternatives if it costs that much extra not inclusive public transport fee. So the difference between a a public transport line to the airport vs "airbort train" is important in judging the price. As comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> I have had few bad experiences with general public transport to the airport.
> 
> If the airport is not the final stop so places are already taken by normal commuters. People have problems with the heavy luggage as there is no special racks for them. Non locals buy tickets from the driver with too big notes. That scenario is a hindrance for the commuters and the airport passangers. Having a airport only line is very beneficial imho.


The line is airport only and the tickets (200 RUB) are much more expensive than normal tickets in Moscow (around 20 RUB, I think).


----------



## urbanfan89

A rapid transit (actually a mini-metro) line is being built from Vancouver's airport to the city for the 2010 Winter Olympics. It will be called the "Canada Line" (nowhere else in the world would this happen).

In Toronto we have an express bus to the subway. A metro line to the airport started construction in 1994, but a right-wing government cancelled it a year later. A non-stop express rail line was supposed to open this year, but residents of a neighbourhood along the way didn't like the fact that some level crossings would be closed to improve the tracks even when they get no benefit (since only rush hour trains exist). For now it has an interterminal automatic shuttle. But within the next decade we should see real S-bahn service, and the interterminal shuttle would be extended to meet it.

Ottawa was about to start a light rail line to the airport, but political infighting killed it. Now they're rewriting a plan that should overcome politics.

Montreal already has two train stations by the airport, but trains run too infrequently to qualify.

In Calgary and Edmonton there are long term plans to extend their LRT systems to the airports.

An advanced transportation system we have.:cheers::banana::bash:hno:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Either you pay 40-50$ for taxi, or 8.50$ for train, so price is very reasonable.


----------



## JoKo65

What is the top speed of these new trains?


----------



## Augusto

JoKo65 said:


> The line is airport only and the tickets (200 RUB) are much more expensive than normal tickets in Moscow (around 20 RUB, I think).


So it's not that expensive compared to Kuala Lumpur for example. One ticket to the airport is 35RM (10$) while a ticket inside KL is around 2RM (0.6$).


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

JoKo65 said:


> What is the top speed of these new trains?


According to the stock list on Raifaneurope.net, all the classes shown on this page (EM2, EM2I and ED4MKM) have a top speed of 130 km/h.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ For a city like Moscow and for that price 130km/h is really very slow. It should be at least 200km/h, like the Arlanda Express in Stockholm.


----------



## iampuking

Is 200km/h really needed for what is essentially an express commuter rail service? I agree that 130km/h is a bit slow, 160km/h would be fine.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Rebasepoiss said:


> It should be at least 200km/h.


Waste of money.


----------



## andysimo123

I got the train from one of Moscows airports into the city. It was quite strange.


----------



## Shezan

goodlooking trains kay:


----------



## brisbanite

dösanhoro said:


> Looks nice like sbahn. 8.50us dollars is alot for a urban train ticket. Especially considering the current value of the dollar.


Reasonable compared to London Heathrow Expess which was 16 pounds when I was last there which is equivalent to about $32 US. In Brisbane, Aust its $13AUD from the airport to the city, which is about $12US.


----------



## beto_chaves

Really good news!!!

Last time I was in Moscow I took about 2 hours to reach my house from Sheremetyevo airport. now things are really fast. and the trains look really nice!!

Just two questions: does anyone have a map of the line? Are there more russian airports with train/metro connections? thanks


----------



## nemtirev

Nice idea.But what about Ukraine there are too much of politics.
Слишком много политики на Украине,чтоб строить подобное


----------



## X38

Rebasepoiss said:


> I meant this:


Great! That might be intresting for lightrail cars as well!!!
Here in Antwerp, the want to connect the standard-gauge NMBS-railway with the Antwerp tram network (1000mm-gauge).


----------



## X38

Does anyone have an idea what such an installation cost?


----------



## growingup

Well, they can't cost much because there are many of them in Spain. These are used by CAF S-120 and Talgo S-130 to change from standard gauge in HSL to iberic gauge when necessary. In addition, I think you can dismount and move them to another place whenever the HSL is expanded. It takes a minute, in fact less than a minute, to change the gauge of a complete train. Here you can see it, same gauge changing facility as shown before, this one in Roda de Bara with a Talgo S-130 ( Max. speed when passsing through is 18 km/h):






And here you have another vid showing how it works:


----------



## Augusto

rheintram said:


> The question is, do locos/freight waggons exist for this technology or only EMUs? And is it cheaper to construct this new railway or exchange all your rolling stock?


Those questions are pointless if you consider that we need a new railway anyway: the cost will be the same whatever the gauge is. And if this railway is dedicated to the traffic to/from Russia why not to choose the broad gauge? So we could have a huge "land bridge" with the same gauge and same locomotive all the way to Asia.


----------



## czm3

Augusto said:


> Those questions are pointless if you consider that we need a new railway anyway: the cost will be the same whatever the gauge is. And if this railway is dedicated to the traffic to/from Russia why not to choose the broad gauge? So we could have a huge "land bridge" with the same gauge and same locomotive all the way to Asia.


So it would be better to use broad gauge to connect to Russia as opposed to standard gauge to connect with the rest of the EU? :nuts:


----------



## JoKo65

czm3 said:


> So it would be better to use broad gauge to connect to Russia as opposed to standard gauge to connect with the rest of the EU? :nuts:


Yes.


----------



## Spam King

beto_chaves said:


> Really good news!!!
> 
> Last time I was in Moscow I took about 2 hours to reach my house from Sheremetyevo airport. now things are really fast. and the trains look really nice!!
> 
> Just two questions: does anyone have a map of the line? Are there more russian airports with train/metro connections? thanks


Vnukovo and Domodedova both already have direct rail connections to stations in the city centre.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Waste of money.


Waste of money? I thought that for a big and rich city like Moscow, spending a bit more for an important link to the airport is nothing. You have to admit that 130km/h is slow.


----------



## edubejar

Rebasepoiss said:


> Waste of money? I thought that for a big and rich city like Moscow, spending a bit more for an important link to the airport is nothing. You have to admit that 130km/h is slow.


How many stops does the train make? I did not see a map so I could not see from where in Moscow it departs and if any stops are made. If no stops are made, 130km/h may not be too slow, since it's a train and not a car or some tram sharing the right-of-way with cars. Also, how far is the journey?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Rebasepoiss said:


> Waste of money? I thought that for a big and rich city like Moscow, spending a bit more for an important link to the airport is nothing. You have to admit that 130km/h is slow.


I'm sure that there are much better thing to invest into than decreasing trip to airport by some 10 min.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Gamma-Hamster said:


> I'm sure that there are much better thing to invest into than decreasing trip to airport by some 10 min.


Ok, I would rather spend money on building better railroads than glamorous metro stations.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Rebasepoiss said:


> Ok, I would rather spend money on building better railroads than glamorous metro stations.


Moscow stoped building glamorous metro stations long time ago.


----------



## Club_Dru

Amsterdam Central Station- Schiphol Station= $6,20 (15min)

From Schiphol airport there are about seven trains an hour to Amsterdam CS.
Schiphol has 6 underground railway platforms (Intercitytrains, local commuterstrains, Highspeedtrains (to Paris (TGV) and Frankfurt (ICE)), International trains (to Brussel (NS/B) and Berlin (DB))

The major passenger trainstation is directly underneath the passenger terminal complex and Schiphol Plaza Shoppingmall. Schiphol has intercity connections to all of the parts of The Netherlands.

The problem is traveling with the heavy luggage as there is no special racks for flightpasengers. Because the trains are mainly used bij commuters, that are traveling between Amsterdam->*Schiphol*<-Rotterdam/The Hague. The track is one of the buisiest and crowded in The Netherlands. The other problem is luggage thieves between Schiphol and Amsterdam CS. Between schiphol and Amsterdam CS, there a two other stations. The stations are located in a getto-area of west Amsterdam.


----------



## aussiescraperman

gamma hamster..please for the sake of us all stop trying to make your country out as being the best in the world.

and here is an article about the opening:

*Train Takes Stress Out of Sheremetyevo

By Max Delany
*


The unappealing choice between overpriced taxis and overcrowded minibuses stuck in traffic should be a thing of the past, after Sheremetyevo finally became the last of Moscow's big three airports to get a direct rail link to the city center.

At a gala ceremony of balloons, brass bands and red carpets Tuesday morning, ministers and railway officials rode the inaugural train to Sheremetyevo and opened the airport's gleaming new rail terminal.

That means that when the service opens for paying customers Wednesday, air travelers can skip the jams and go from Savyolovsky Station, just off the Third Ring Road in north-central Moscow, direct to Sheremetyevo in 35 minutes, for a price of 250 rubles ($10.50).

Trains will leave from Savyolovsky 24 times per day, at times running a twice-hourly service. Passengers have the option of checking in their luggage at the station and paying 350 rubles for a first-class seat on the train.

During the inaugural trip, journalists settled into the roomy, light-blue leather seats onboard the bright-red, Russian-made train. The latest flight departures scrolled across display screens in the state-of-the-art wagons.

After touring the new three-story rail terminal, the smell of fresh paint still heavy in the air, officials drank a midmorning toast of Moet champagne. Extra wagons had to be laid on after the number of reporters swelled to 250.

The glistening 60,000-square-meter terminal will eventually contain bars, shops and even a Starbucks and be capable of handling 7 million passengers per year. It is currently connected to Terminal 2 by a temporary walkway and to Terminals 1 and C by shuttle buses.

"You can understand how much will be saved by avoiding the transportation problems on Leningradskoye Shosse — all the time, nerves and money that people usually expend," Deputy Prime Minister Sergei Ivanov said at the opening ceremony.

The long-awaited opening of the first direct link to what was once the capital's leading airport is just the latest step in speeding up the city's transport routes with its airports as part of a 5 trillion ruble ($250 billion) investment program.

By year's end, trains will also run direct to Sheremetyevo from Belorussky Station, and by 2015, one central rail terminal will service all the city's airports. The new link is operated by Russian Railways subsidiary Aeroexpress, which also operates the routes to other Moscow airports.

The 3 billion ruble ($127 million) terminal, funded nearly 50 percent by private investors, is also just the first step in revamping the aging Sheremetyevo Airport. Last year, work began on a long-awaited international terminal, and next year a major overhaul of Terminal 2 is planned for completion.

Explaining the pricing system, Aeroexpress general director Vladimir Petrov said Sheremetyevo had always been the most expensive Moscow airport and that the new service is better that those offered for other airports.

"Muscovites are perfectly able nowadays to pay 250 rubles to get to Sheremetyevo," Petrov said. In comparison, the 40-minute train ride from Paveletsky Station to Domodedovo, operated by Aeroexpress since 2002, costs 150 rubles ($6).

But it's not just potential train users that are set to benefit. The link is expected to alleviate the situation for drivers too — as it helps to take the strain off the often-overburdened roads leading to the airport.

Petrov said he expected the new rail link to cut the number of cars on Leningradskoye Shosse by 1.5 million per year.

Airlines operating out of Sheremetyevo were also breathing a sigh of relief, as the new rail link could help to lure back some of those passengers who have abandoned the airport in favor of its crosstown rivals.

"This has been needed for a long, time and we've been demanding it for a long time. It will help passengers avoid the headaches associated with getting to Sheremetyevo," said Valery Okulov, general director of state-controlled Aeroflot.

"It makes Sheremetyevo more attractive, as the airport lost out to Domodedovo and Vnukovo in large part because of transportations problems," Okulov said. "We are the most interested party and so we're satisfied now."

A gaggle of female Aeroexpress employees, wearing red blazers and skirts, seemed impressed by the new facilities.

"Everything seemed excellent to me and it was all so supermodern," said brunette wagon attendant Nina Zhuralyova, 20, after dozing through the return journey to Savyolovsky.

"I've been on the trains to … Domodedovo and Vnukovo — and this one is definitely the best," Zhuralyova said.

*"The train is the very latest model*," said train driver Igor Samolyotov, leaning out of the cab window after the journey. "Everything seemed to go well today."

*Not quite everything went off without a hitch, however. As the first train pulled into the airport terminal, the glistening front wagon scraped against the platform, leaving an ugly meter-long gash in the paint for dignitaries to walk past. The officials' blushes were saved after the scar was quickly covered up by a conveniently placed bunch of balloons.

That wasn't the only problem. Regnum news agency reported that a later train taking journalists back to Moscow broke down. After a 20-minute wait, a new locomotive arrived to tow them to Savyolovsky.*

lol


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

aussiescraperman said:


> gamma hamster..please for the sake of us all stop trying to make your country out as being the best in the world.


I just said that there are more important things to invest into, or are you an illiteral retard who cannot read properly?


----------



## dösanhoro

brisbanite said:


> Reasonable compared to London Heathrow Expess which was 16 pounds when I was last there which is equivalent to about $32 US. In Brisbane, Aust its $13AUD from the airport to the city, which is about $12US.


There is a reason london has a reputation for being expensive. Anyway at that point I was confused if it is a special airport train or public tranport going also to the airport.


----------



## Songoten2554

thats great Moscow way to go connecting the airport to city centers by Rail.

alot of cities that has Rail or will have Rail should have this, even canada as well.


----------



## beto_chaves

Spam King said:


> Vnukovo and Domodedova both already have direct rail connections to stations in the city centre.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## snow is red

The stations look really nice. 

Nice Russia.


----------



## Spam King

Nozumi 300 said:


> nope, no rail at all, well for toronto that is. i believe richmond in british columbia will be having their skytrain serving that airport


The canada line will be connecting downtown vancouver with richmond and the airport begining november 2009...apart from that i dont think any other city in canada has any rail link to its airport


----------



## ChrisH

When I was in Moscow last month I used both ways of getting to Shem: the city bus from the edge of the subway network, which costs 25rub and takes 2 hours to travel about 10km :shocked: - and the express train. 250rub is a lot more, but it's definitely worth the extra. The trains are very nice and comfortable. When they go to Belaruska station the service will be even better!

As far as the speed of the train goes, most of the service seems to be on existing lines with lots of other trains. So a 200km/h train would be a waste when most of the time the train is travelling at 80-100km/h.


----------



## Spam King

ChrisH said:


> When I was in Moscow last month I used both ways of getting to Shem: the city bus from the edge of the subway network, which costs 25rub and takes 2 hours to travel about 10km :shocked: - and the express train. 250rub is a lot more, but it's definitely worth the extra. The trains are very nice and comfortable. When they go to Belaruska station the service will be even better!
> 
> As far as the speed of the train goes, most of the service seems to be on existing lines with lots of other trains. So a 200km/h train would be a waste when most of the time the train is travelling at 80-100km/h.


never take the city bus!! i made that huge mistake once and it also took me about 2 hours to get to rechnoy vokzal...in total it took me almost 3 hours to get to where i was living at propekt vernadskogo, a car would have taken me about 30 minutes which i did the next time. im so glad theres a train link now!


----------



## JoKo65

Some pictures, text in german:

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti2362009/Das_ist_der_neue_Superzug_fuer_Russland.html


----------



## JoKo65

Some pictures:

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti2362009/Das_ist_der_neue_Superzug_fuer_Russland.html


----------



## JoKo65

Fotos:

http://www.bahnbilder.de/name/galerie/kategorie/Russland~Triebz%FCge~Velaro+RUS+(SAPSAN).html


----------



## arriaca

^^

¿Supertrain?

The Chinese have the same train and faster


----------



## ChinaHighspeedRail

congratulations to Russia. Is there any infos on the stations which the train is going to run on.


----------



## JoKo65

arriaca said:


> ^^
> 
> ¿Supertrain?
> 
> The Chinese have the same train and faster


Velaro CN and Velaro RUS are not the same trains.


----------



## JoKo65

> *The fastest train in Russia comes from Siemens - Velaro RUS
> 
> 23.09.2008
> 
> World premiere at InnoTrans in Berlin – Russia joins the club of high speed rail countries*
> 
> Russia’s first high speed train, Velaro RUS, has been presented at the InnoTrans trade fair in Berlin. The vehicle’s traveling speed of 250 km/h means that Russia has now entered the high speed rail era. Heinrich Hiesinger, CEO of the Siemens Industry Sector, joined Vladimir Yakunin, President of the Russian railway company RZD, in unveiling three cars of the first train. The name given by RZD to the fastest train series in the country is “Sapsan”, which is Russian for “peregrine falcon”.
> 
> Industry-CEO Hiesinger expressed his pride in Russia’s new acquisition: “With the Velaro RUS, RZD is writing a new chapter in the history of the Russian railways. Russia now belongs to the club of high speed rail countries.” Up to now, only eight countries in the world have operated a network for high speed trains, among them Germany, France and Japan. Hiesinger also pointed out that the order from the Russian railway company was very important for Siemens: “The rollout of the first Russian high speed train marks a major milestone in the long-lasting and successful partnership between Russia and Siemens. We want to expand this relationship in future, especially in the transportation sector.” In order to lend substance to these plans, Yakunin and Hiesinger took time during the rollout ceremony to sign a memorandum of understanding. It was agreed that Siemens would modernize the classification yards in Luzhskaya near St. Petersburg and in Chernyakhovsk near Kaliningrad. These yards are to be equipped with shunting installations controlled by Siemens automation systems.
> 
> 250 kilometers an hour at minus 50 degrees Celsius
> 
> The cars on show in Berlin are only part of the first Velaro train, which will consist of ten cars altogether. Siemens is to deliver eight Velaro RUS trains to RZD by 2010. They are being built in the Siemens factory in Krefeld-Uerdingen, Germany. From the end of 2009 onwards, the 250 km/h trains are to connect Moscow and St. Petersburg. This will reduce the journey time by around one hour in all. Later on, the high speed trains are to be used on the Moscow–Nizhny Novgorod route as well.
> 
> The Velaro RUS is the world’s most modern high speed train. It is based on the Siemens Velaro platform for high speed trains. The vehicle boasts the latest in train technology: the traction system and all the technical modules being arranged under floor over the entire length of the unit and not only in one locomotive each coupled at the front and rear as is the case with conventional trains. This creates around 20 percent more seating capacity for the same length of train.
> 
> The ten-car trainsets are each 250 meters long and can accommodate 604 passengers. Given the length of station platforms in Russia, the trains can include two more cars and be 50 meters longer than, for example, the Velaro E of the Spanish National Railways (RENFE). Moreover, the vehicles are designed for the Russian broad gauge and are around 33 cm wider than the ICE 3 operated by Deutsche Bahn in Germany. All elements of the train such as technical equipment, insulation and lubricants have been designed to cope with the extreme climatic conditions in Russia. The Velaro RUS is therefore designed to run at outdoor temperatures down to -50° Celsius.
> 
> The two end cars of the train, which are painted in the colors of the Russian flag, each feature a first-class lounge directly behind the driver’s cab. A transparent glass partition between the lounge and driver’s cab provide passengers with an exciting view of the line ahead. A video and audio entertainment system provides on-board entertainment in first and second class. The passengers in both classes are also offered a catering service. In a bistro car in the middle section of the train, they can buy light meals and beverages.
> 
> With an installed traction power of 8000 kilowatts, which is equivalent to approximately 11,000 h.p., the Velaro RUS is built for a maximum operating speed of 250 km/h but can be upgraded to reach speeds of up to 300 km/h. Given that half of all axles are directly driven, the train can accelerate better than locomotive-hauled trains. In addition, this traction concept makes it possible to drive on steeper sections of line. The electric brake allows the energy generated during braking to be fed back into the power supply system, thus saving energy and costs. Part of the Velaro RUS fleet will be supplied as two-system trains for use on both DC and AC electrified lines.
> 
> […]


http://www.innovations-report.de/ht...t_train_russia_siemens_velaro_rus_118810.html


----------



## Railfan




----------



## v_florin

Awesome stuff...maybe we'll get to see a high-speed Trans-Siberian railway in the next 30 years 

Also, if what they say is true, it will decrease the St. Petersburg-Moscow trip from 4-4:30 hours to 3-3:30...very competitive with air travel, for sure.


----------



## G5man

That is very cool looking from the initial pictures. I am thinking perhaps they might later want to speed up the trip to 300 km/h in the future. They are only planning on running these at 250 km/h still?

These sets are still designed to go at 300 km/h. This is sad that Russia is developing 1st class HSR over the U.S. Oh well, perhaps it might get the message out that HSR is not that bad of an idea.


----------



## Coccodrillo

I have read that 4 of the sets can run under 3 and 25 kV, and 4 only under 3 kV DC. It is hard to run at 300 km/h in 3 kV DC, so it's a strange decision.


----------



## Federicoft

Chafford1 said:


> 'The Board of Directors of Oy Karelian Trains Ltd., a joint venture between Russian Railways and VR-Group (AO Railways of Finland) has named their new high-speed train the Allegro, which as everybody knows comes from the Italian and means fast.


Pendolinos are excellent trains but err... allegro means 'joyful', not 'fast'.


----------



## Chafford1

Federicoft said:


> Pendolinos are excellent trains but err... allegro means 'joyful', not 'fast'.


You'll have to contact Russian Railways about that!


----------



## coth

Federicoft said:


> Pendolinos are excellent trains but err... allegro means 'joyful', not 'fast'.


allegro means fast...


----------



## Federicoft

Trust me, it doesn't. It means бодрый!


----------



## golov

If I am not mistaken, in music it means a fast and joyful tempo, no?


----------



## Federicoft

Well yes, the tempo is the speed of the music, so a 'joyful', 'lively', 'cheerful' tempo is a fast one. This doesn't mean 'allegro' means 'fast' though: it means joyful, lively, cheerful etc.
Anyway who cares. 
It's still a nice word and it will be an excellent train.


----------



## coth

Federicoft said:


> Trust me, it doesn't. It means бодрый!


i've finished 8-year music school, i know what does it mean commonly it's understood as just fast temp


----------



## JoKo65

coth said:


> Velaro RUS (Sapsan) - 330kph (but it will run maximum at 250kph on present line)
> Pendolino (Allegro) - 220kph (220kph on Finnish territory and 160kph on Russian territory)


160 km/h? Are you sure? My last information was 200 km/h.


----------



## Spam King

coth said:


> i've finished 8-year music school, i know what does it mean commonly it's understood as just fast temp


but do you speak italian?


----------



## Coccodrillo

"Allegro" means "fast" only in the music terminology. In the everyday language it means "happy" or "joyful".

An Italian dictionary: http://old.demauroparavia.it/4128

(there are some others rarely used meanings)


----------



## arriaca

From the Spanish forum



BPT said:


> Comparado con nuestros Velaros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas largo, mas ancho, mas lento


Velaro E is the Spanish Velaro (S 103)

There is a mistake, the Power supply is the same for the two trains. Velaro E can´t run with DC


----------



## JoKo65

arriaca said:


> From the Spanish forum
> 
> 
> 
> Velaro E is the Spanish Velaro (S 103)
> 
> There is a mistake, the Power supply is the same for the two trains. Velaro E can´t run with DC


Correct would be:

Velaro E: 25 kV AC

Velaro RUS (1): 3 kV DC
and
Velaro RUS (2): 3 kV DC/25 kV AC


----------



## JoKo65

For the comparison: Don't forget the third Velaro, Velaro CN!


----------



## arriaca

And the German Velaro (ICE 3)


----------



## JoKo65

arriaca said:


> And the German Velaro (ICE 3)


The german and dutch ICE 3s are no Velaros. The ICE 3 is made by Alstom, Bombardier and Siemens, the Velaro is a product of Siemens. But Velaro and ICE 3 are brothers.
The German Rail (DB) has ordered now Velaros (Velaro D).


----------



## arriaca

Ok


----------



## JoKo65

Technical data for Velaros and ICE 3:

Velaro E (Spain)

Name AVE S-103
Gauge (mm) 1.435
Configuration (cars) 8
Overall length (m) 200,3
Car width (mm) 2.950
Car height (mm) 3.890
Power supply 25 kV 50 Hz AC
Nominal power rating (kW) 8.800
Design speed (km/h) 350
Seats Club: 37; Preferente: 103; Tourista: 264
Train control ETCS (Level 2), STM-LZB80, ASFA


Velaro RUS (Russia)

Name Сапсан (Sapsan)
Gauge (mm) 1.520
Configuration (cars) 10
Overall length (m) 250,3
Car width (mm) 3.265
Car height (mm) 4.400
Power supply 3 kV DC and 3 kV DC/25 kV 50 Hz
Nominal power rating (kW) 8.000
Design speed (km/h) 250 (330 after upgrade)
Seats Business: 104 Tourist: 500
Train control KLUB-U


Velaro CN (China)

Name CRH3
Gauge (mm) 1.435
Configuration (cars) 8
Overall length (m) 200
Car width (mm) 3.265
Car height (mm) 3.890
Power supply 25 kV 50 Hz AC
Nominal power rating (kW) 8.800
Design speed (km/h) 300
Seats 1. Class: 72; 2. Class: 529
Train control ETCS (Level 1)


Velaro D (ordered [no ICE 3]) (Germany)

Name ICE (?)
Gauge (mm) 1.435
Configuration (cars) 8
Overall length (m) 200
Car width (mm) k. A.
Car height (mm) k. A.
Power supply 15 kV 16,7 Hz; 25 kV 50 Hz; 1,5 kV DC u. 3 kV DC
Nominal power rating (kW) 8.000
Design speed (km/h) 320
Seats 1. Klasse: 99; 2. Klasse: 386
Train control Sifa, LZB CIR-ELKE, ZUB121, Integra, Crocodile, TVM, ATBL, Eurobalise, KVB, ETCS (?)


Baureihe 403 (Germany)

Name ICE 3
Gauge (mm) 1.435
Configuration (cars) 8
Overall length (m) 200,84
Car width (mm) 2.950
Car height (mm) 3.890
Power supply 15 kV 16,7 Hz AC
Nominal power rating (kW) 8.000
Design speed (km/h) 330
Train control Sifa, PZB90, LZB80


Baureihe 406 (Netherlands and Germany)

Name ICE 3 M
Gauge (mm) 1.435
Configuration (cars) 8
Overall length (m) 200,84
Car width (mm) 2.950
Car height (mm) 3.890
Power supply 15 kV 16,7 Hz~ / 25 kV 50 Hz~ / 1,5 kV = / 3 kV =
Nominal power rating (kW) 8.000 AC/4300 DC
Design speed (km/h) 330
Train control Sifa, PZB90, LZB80, ZUB121, Integra, Crocodile, TVM430, ATBL, Eurobalise, ETCS (ordered)


Baureihe 406 F (Germany)

Name ICE 3 MF
Gauge (mm) 1.435
Configuration (cars) 8
Overall length (m) 200,84
Car width (mm) 2.950
Car height (mm) 3.890
Power supply 15 kV 16,7 Hz~ / 25 kV 50 Hz~ / 1,5 kV = / 3 kV =
Nominal power rating (kW) 8.000 AC/4300 DC
Design speed (km/h) 330
Train control Sifa, PZB90, LZB80, TVM, KVB, ETCS (ordered)


----------



## curlingstone

Who has its timetable?


----------



## JoKo65

curlingstone said:


> Who has its timetable?


I don't think that there is a timetable yet. They have to test it first.


----------



## JoKo65




----------



## golov

The last photo is great :cheers:


----------



## Arpolice

Who does have this train for MSTS? Give it please for russian train lover)))


----------



## JoKo65

> *Record-beating railway construction to Yamal
> 
> 2009-01-19
> 
> The construction of the railway line to the Bovanenkovo gas field in the Yamal Peninsula is proceeding with record-beating speed. The railway will facilitate the construction of the field, the biggest in the gas-rich peninsula.*
> 
> The railway which is to completed and connected with the great Russian railway grid by early 2010, is proceeding rapidly despite the complicated climatic and geological conditions, Rosbalt.ru reports with reference to Ruskompress.ru.
> 
> A total of 4,7 km of bridges were constructed in 2008 and 24,5 meters of new bridges are now built every day, the news sites write. A total of 1300 workers are involved in the operations.
> 
> […]


http://www.barentsobserver.com/record-beating-railway-construction-to-yamal.4547999-91229.html

According to http://www.aktuell.ru/russland/news/vier_kilometer_lange_bahnbruecke_auf_jamal-halbinsel_23957.html (in German) now a four kilometer long bridge, which crosses the river Yuribej, is completed. It has been built within 349 days.


----------



## CEOWilson

As a frequent traveller here I am delighted to hear this and look forward to my first experience on it


----------



## JoKo65




----------



## JoKo65




----------



## JoKo65




----------



## foxmulder_ms

really nice pictures, thanks.


----------



## Timon91

Beautiful pics! Will those old stations along the route be reconstructed?


----------



## JoKo65

I think this is a photo of the new line:


----------



## JoKo65




----------



## Alemanniafan

*Problems with the german ICE 3*

Well recently there is a very serious technical problem that occured with the german ICE 3. The axles of the train are constructed faulty. They're made of a new, very hard steel and in Cologne one of the axles actually really broke. 
Now they have to be tghoroughly tested with ultrasonic testing equipment every 30.000km (!!! - That's an extremely short testing interval for a train, basically even ridiculously short) instead of every 300.000 km (that was the previous, original testing interval) which of course is economically rather inefficient now. And the trainschedules in Germany were pretty messed up for quite a long time, because all the new ICE 3 trains had to be tested.
Now the question I have, is:
Do all the other ICE 3 derivals, the very simmilar trains all over Europe have the same problems with the axles? Does the Velaro RUS have the same problem because it has simmilar axles or does it not, because it has different axles because of the wider tracks in russia? and what about the Velaro E in Spain?
Does anyone here know if this technical problem with the "breaking axles", or to be more correct the short lifespan of these axles, is a worldwide problem with this train or is it just one that occurs in the german version?

Here's a german article that explains the technical problem really pretty well:
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub58F0CED852D8491CB25EDD10B71DB86F/Doc~ED886B9DCDAF3491D9C02D2329308DFA2~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## Tri-ring

Alemanniafan said:


> Well recently there is a very serious technical problem that occured with the german ICE 3. The axles of the train are constructed faulty. They're made of a new, very hard steel and in Cologne one of the axles actually really broke.
> Now they have to be tghoroughly tested with ultrasonic testing equipment every 30.000km (!!! - That's an extremely short testing interval for a train, basically even ridiculously short) instead of every 300.000 km (that was the previous, original testing interval) which of course is economically rather inefficient now. And the trainschedules in Germany were pretty messed up for quite a long time, because all the new ICE 3 trains had to be tested.
> Now the question I have, is:
> Do all the other ICE 3 derivals, the very simmilar trains all over Europe have the same problems with the axles? Does the Velaro RUS have the same problem because it has simmilar axles or does it not, because it has different axles because of the wider tracks in russia? and what about the Velaro E in Spain?
> Does anyone here know if this technical problem with the "breaking axles", or to be more correct the short lifespan of these axles, is a worldwide problem with this train or is it just one that occurs in the german version?
> 
> Here's a german article that explains the technical problem really pretty well:
> http://www.faz.net/s/Rub58F0CED852D8491CB25EDD10B71DB86F/Doc~ED886B9DCDAF3491D9C02D2329308DFA2~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


Although I have not read the german article
The problem can probably be narrowed down to handful of factors.

One is metal fatigue through metal composition failure which can be fixed.

Second is metal fatigue through stabilization failure which can also be fixed placing stronger dumpers on the bogie.

Third is metal fatigue through axle overload through design faliure which cannot be fixed so easily.

There is also the possibility of two or more problems that is working together that are creating the overall problem.


----------



## v_florin

Wow, looks like another planet or something...not a single piece of...anything in sight!


----------



## foxmulder_ms

cool picture... literally


----------



## pcrail

Alemanniafan said:


> Do all the other ICE 3 derivals, the very simmilar trains all over Europe have the same problems with the axles?


No. The axles which are braking are only in ICE3 and ICE-T, but not in any Velaro train. (ICE3 is not a Velaro train !). 

The material used for the Velaro train axle is different. The FAZ newspaper articel is not precise, especialy it is showing a wrong drawing. The fracture is betweent the wheeldisk and an unused seat, which is not shown on the FAZ drawing. Maybe the best documentation about the fracture is the report from the German material research institute.

It is assumed that the follwing thing helped to produce the crack:

The material used for the axle
Material fault in the axle
Geometrical design of the axle

This is a picture of the fracture:


----------



## pcrail

deleted


----------



## pcrail

The follwing pictures


JoKo65 said:


> (see original post)





JoKo65 said:


> (see original post)





JoKo65 said:


> (see original post)


are all taken in the test plant Sherbinka.


----------



## JoKo65

pcrail said:


> No. The axles which are braking are only in ICE3 and ICE-T, but not in any Velaro train. (ICE3 is not a Velaro train !).
> 
> […]


Right! The ICE3* has been built by Bombardier, Alstom and Siemens – Velaro is a product of Siemens.
The first Velaro for Germany will be the ordered Velaro D:










*Speaking about Baureihe 403 (ICE3), Baureihe 406 (ICE3 M) and Baureihe 406 F (ICE3 MF).


----------



## JoKo65

Another one, with some houses and plants  :


----------



## Alemanniafan

Thank's pcrail, Joko65 and Tri-ring!


----------



## JoKo65




----------



## JoKo65

pcrail said:


> The follwing pictures
> 
> 
> 
> are all taken in the test plant Sherbinka.


Like these, I think:


----------



## JoKo65

> Mar 26, 2009
> 
> *Russian Railways to establish joint venture to build Qazvin - Rasht - Astara railway line.*
> 
> Russian Railways, the Iranian Railways Administration and Azeri Railways are to establish a joint venture for the construction of the railway line connecting Qazvin - Rasht - Astara and running between Azerbaijan and Iran.
> 
> The parties plan to set up the jv in the near future and will take part on an equal footing, contributing equal amounts of the charter capital.
> 
> In November 2008, Russian Railways carried out a feasibility study and sent it to the Iranian Railways Administration and Azeri Railways. At their last meeting in March in St. Petersburg, all three sides approved the study.
> 
> Currently, the feasibility study and the founding documents are being finalised in accordance with comments made by the parties at the meeting. Upon completion of this work, the parties will meet once again to decide on when the jv will be set up, the beginning of the project documentation and actual construction.


Source: http://eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104061


----------



## Whiteeclipse

*Zabaikalsky region experts $297m for Naryn-rail project in 2009*
Authorities in Zabaikalsky region expect $267-297m from the federal funds for building the Naryn-Lukogan railway in 2009, sources in the administration reported today.
The move, projected to cost $1.4bn in total, is part of a wider $5bn public-private program by Norilsk Nickel and the RF government to develop deposits of copper, gold, silver and iron in the south east of the region.
Under the project, four mining and processing complexes and the railway are to be built.
Construction on the railway kicked off in November 2008.

*Solikamsk – Arkhangelsk railroad design to cost $105m*
The RF Investment Fund is to hand out $105m to authorities in Perm region in 2009 to be spent on feasibility study on construction of Solikamsk – Arkhangelsk railroad under Belkomur project, regional officials report.
The study is reportedly to take up to two years to undertake.
Construction of the rail road is scheduled to begin in 2012 and last up to six years.

*Perm bypass railway project 'to cost $1.8bn'*
Ekaterinburg-based Uralgiprotrans, the firm carrying out the feasibility study on construction of a bypass rail line in Perm krai, today said it estimated the cost of the project at $1.8bn.
The length of the new line, from Kukushtan (South of Perm) to Pibanshur (South-East) is to reach 223km, the report added.
Under plans, four stations and six loop tracks are to be set up.
The project timeframes have yet to be announced. The project payback term is estimated at around 15 years.

*$8.3m unveiled for Ilyinsk – Uglegorsk design*
Design work over the prospective 142-km Ilyinsk – Uglegorsk rail section will start this year already, RIA Novosti reported, citing regional officials.
Sakhalin will reportedly allocate $2.8m; the rest is expected from Russian Railways.
The launch of a design stage this year will make it possible to start construction in 2011 rather than 2015 as planned originally, the report said.
According to RIA, the new section will help increase coal shipments from coal-rick Uglegorsk mines to South Sakhalin’s nonfreezing ports of Kholmsk and Korsakov and further off to Asian-Pacific countries.

*Railroad bridge eyed between Evreiskaya and China *
Construction of a railroad bridge across the Amur River to connect Evreiskaya Autonomous Region and China’s Heilongjiang province is expected to kick off in August, Izvestia reported today, citing Evreiskaya regional officials.
An agreement about the project was reached during Evreiskaya Governor Nikolai Volkov’s visit to the province’s capital city of Harbin, Izvestia said.
As regional officials say, a Russian co-investor in the project is Rubikon. The company expects to start exports of cast iron and iron-ore concentrate to China as soon as the bridge is commissioned in 2012, they specified.
An investment amount has yet to be announced.
Construction of the bridge and related infrastructure is expected to create 2,000 new jobs, Izvestia said.


----------



## Jay

I love this train, but does anyone know why it has a weight of 667 tonnes with only two cars more than other velaros which weigh 425-450 tonnes? What's with all the extra weight? This train is heavier than the acela meter for meter


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siemens_Velaro


----------



## coth

It's also wider and can work in extreme climate with very high and very low temperatures.


----------



## Tri-ring

Looking at the two images again I find it interesting but is the dumper fixed on the outter side of the wheel?

Although this is pure speculation but if the dumper is as I suspect place out side the wheel then it is a simple design flaw since weight of the train is place on both the inner side transmitted from the bogie and outer side through dumpers of the wheel.
The axle will act like a lever and the wheel will be the fulcrum point. The problem is downward force will act at both sides focusing the stregnth applied at the fulcrum and attached axle connection.


----------



## Jay

coth said:


> It's also wider and can work in extreme climate with very high and very low temperatures.


I figured it was because of the climate but the difference is huge.


----------



## Aokromes

@JoKo65 do you have specs of that СМ2М-1898 train?


----------



## Alle

JoKo65 said:


> Right! The ICE3* has been built by Bombardier, Alstom and Siemens – Velaro is a product of Siemens.
> The first Velaro for Germany will be the ordered Velaro D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Speaking about Baureihe 403 (ICE3), Baureihe 406 (ICE3 M) and Baureihe 406 F (ICE3 MF).


Wow, the German design is truly futuristicly visionary. Beautiful  .


----------



## pcrail

@Aokromes
This train is actualy snow removal equipment. The snow is taken in at the front side and transport to the back, where it is stored in the two cars behind. On suitable places the snow get dumped. The designation you have to look for is СМ2М. The roadnumber is 1898.


----------



## Aokromes

Well i was looking for tech specs, Horse power and those things


----------



## pcrail

*Snowremoval Machine 2 - modified (CM-2M)*










The snowremoval machine CM-2M is designed for cleaning station tracks and switches from snow and ice in winter, and from debris and mud in summer. The trains consists of the front machine, two overloading gondolas and an end gondola. The equipment is operated by 3 workers.

The front machine is collecting the snow from the track and is moving it to the gondolas with conveyer belts. Wings with side brush and feeder can reach and collect the snow also from the side of the track. The snow is collected in the intermediate gondolas. In the end gondola some rotors are mounted which allow to thorw the snow on either side of the track in a distance of 5-10 m. 

The train can be pushed by any locomotive. Communication between the locomotive and the snow machine is by telephone. The train can also operate with only one intermediate gondola.

Main technical characteristics: 

Max snow hight: 0,8 m
Snow removal: 1200 m3/h or 480 t/h
Engine: 12 Cylinder 300 PS
Generator: 200 kW
Maximum clearing width: 5,3 m
Capacity of gondolas: 340 m3
Max weight of stored material: 122 t
Max weight of loade train: 188.6 t

Speed:km/h	
- Working: 0,6-10 km/h
- Moving empty: 100 km/h
- Moving loaded: 50 km/h

Dimensions: 
- Length: 94 m
- Width: 3,3 m
- Height: 5,3 m

Other versions: 









CM-2 - older version of above described train (4 cars)

CM-3 - first self-propelled version (3 cars)









CM-2MC - self-propelled version (4 cars)

CM-2M (above described train)

CM-M2 - version used on metro network (3 cars)









CM-5 - snow remover, self-propelled (all in 1 car)









CM-7N - improved version (3 cars)


----------



## Aokromes

Thx by the info  really interesthing machine.


----------



## Shezan

^^ agree, really cool train :yes:


----------



## JoKo65

ArtManDoo said:


> Any further information about theese trains. Are they going to be scrapped or will find use elsewhere?


One went to museum.


----------



## JoKo65

New high speed line?


----------



## v_florin

LMAO...only in Russia! Seriously, what other nation on this planet could afford the highest of high-tech and employ it in such a way? Reminds me of the Buran shuttle sitting in that Moscow park


----------



## JoKo65

v_florin said:


> LMAO...only in Russia! Seriously, what other nation on this planet could afford the highest of high-tech and employ it in such a way? Reminds me of the Buran shuttle sitting in that Moscow park


You should think about today's date!


----------



## urbanfan89

Is it true that they are planning to regauge the system from Japanese/Cape (1067 mm) to Russian Broad?

Are there serious plans to build a rail tunnel to the mainland, or is it just politics?


----------



## Coccodrillo

1) Yes. From Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakhalin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Gauge



> Rail
> 
> Transport, especially by sea, is an important segment of the economy. Nearly all the cargo arriving for Sakhalin (and the Kuril Islands) is delivered by cargo boats, or by ferries, in railway wagons, through a sea ferry passage at Vanino-Kholmsk. The ports of Korsakov and Kholmsk are the largest and handle all kinds of goods, while coal and timber shipments often go through other ports. In 1999, a ferry service was opened between the ports of Korsakov and Wakkanai, Japan.
> 
> About 30% of all inland transport volume is realized through railways. Sakhalin has railway lines stretching from Nogliki in the north to Korsakov in the south. There is also a departmental narrow-gauge line at Nogliki–Okha, extending 228 kilometers (142 mi). With the existence of a ferry serving Vanino-Kholmsk, Sakhalin has railway connection with the railway network of the rest of Russia. The railways are only now being converted from the Japanese 1,067 mm (3 ft 6 in) gauge to the Russian 1,520 mm (4 ft 11⅞ in) gauge.[12][13] All mainland rolling stock is regauged at Holmsk. The original Japanese D51 steam locomotives were used by the Soviet Railways until 1979.


2) Still from Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakhalin_Tunnel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakhalin-Hokkaido_Tunnel


----------



## JoKo65

Do I see right, they use Janney coupling on some trains and SA-21 coupling on others?


----------



## JoKo65

Besides the 1067 mm gauge there is another rail network on Sachalin, the 750 mm gauge:

































Pictures: parovoz.com


----------



## Micrav

Gag Halfrunt said:


> Actually it's Japanese. Can you see it in a Godzilla movie?


:lol: Excellent !!!


----------



## japanese001

Please return Japan Sakhalin(karafuto). :mad2:
A true name is called karafuto.


----------



## urbanfan89

^^ That will happen after you return Senkaku (Diaoyu Tai).


----------



## JoKo65

Sapsan on testing circle:


----------



## Micrav

Oops, I did not know about the problem of the Island... Japanese-Russian, conflict, etc. Soviets are not Russians but Russians inherited the good and bad things of the Soviets. No politics in forum please, I just understood now a bit of the problem of this island. We will not solve political problems here. This picture highlights the fact that there is japanese material on this island and it is still in quite good shape seems so  Good Japanese quality !


----------



## japanese001

urbanfan89 said:


> ^^ That will happen after you return Senkaku (Diaoyu Tai).


You are always writing the criticism by another. 
The people of Ryukyu used it as an anchorage from old days.Please hear it directly.

I seem to be able to make friends with Micrav.


----------



## Whiteeclipse

*Russia's Putin calls for speeding up high-speed railroad projects*

Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin called Tuesday for speeding up the construction of high-speed railroads, ITAR-TASS reported.

He was speaking at an official meeting on the transportation industry in the city of St. Petersburg.

Putin also said the government had allocated 50 billion rubles to invest in Russian Railways' capital and was considering providing another 100 billion rubles to the railway monopoly.

Transportation Minister Igor Levitin said at the meeting that a bill on high-speed railroads would be soon submitted to the government.

Russian Railways is currently developing several high-speed rail projects.

http://www.prime-tass.com/news/show.asp?topicid=68&id=455597


----------



## Micrav

Good news!

I am sure that it will boost the whole area. Maybe one day we will see at last, one HSL from Moscow to Riga  1000 km is nothing :lol:
And from St-Petersburg to Riga, through Tallinn (500-600 km)

Is there any map of the projects?


----------



## Jay

JoKo65 said:


> New cars for the train named Baikal:




Wonderful! A new train that isn't just an elongated bus on rails... that's good news.


----------



## JoKo65

> Apr 14, 2009
> 
> *Freight One Plans JV with Finnish Railways.*
> 
> A protocol of intent to set up a JV has been signed by the General Director of Russia’s Freight One, Salman Babaev, and the Chairman of the Board of Directors of VR Ltd., Pertti Saarela. The two men have reached an agreement on developing cooperation in export, import and transit rail shipments between Russia and Finland, and have committed to creating a joint venture for cargo shipments.
> 
> The planned JV will take the form of a transport-expediting company involved in sales, marketing, freight forwarding and organization of the full range of rail transport services between Russia and Finland. In the future, it may expand its operations to other EU countries.
> 
> All the necessary internal corporate procedures for creating the JV will be completed in the second quarter of 2009.
> 
> […]


http://eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104181


----------



## JoKo65

More testing:


----------



## JoKo65

Южно-Сахалинск, Russia/Sakhalin region:










Холмск, Russia/Sakhalin region:


----------



## Alexriga

Norraw gauge looks in really good shape. Is it a tourist attraction?


----------



## JoKo65

Nice sound:

6edd52895aabc22f20a2f1c6553d3e70


----------



## JoKo65

More video clips:

3a83eb2d7c43c9c64066d150ca7271de

9b56a3e6261dfc4b24bc63049e641f37


----------



## JoKo65

Alexriga said:


> Norraw gauge looks in really good shape. Is it a tourist attraction?


I don't think so.


----------



## JoKo65

Some pictures of newer diesel engines (2007).

2TE25A diesel loco:










GT1 gas turbine electric loco:

















_railfaneurope.net_


----------



## JoKo65

Another one, TEP 70 U in Tyumen:










Driver's cab of TEP 70 U:


































The engine:


----------



## JoKo65

TEP 70 BS and TEP 70 U in Tyumen:


----------



## JoKo65

Nice photo of Kievskij voksal (Kiev station) in Moscow:


----------



## JoKo65

> Friday, April 3 2009, 08 PM ← →
> 
> *Railway bridge between Russia and China to built across Amur river
> 
> Bridge to be 2100 meters at length*
> 
> VLADIVOSTOK, April 3, vladivostoktimes.com The railway bridge between Russia and China will be built across the river Amur. According to “Janming Jibao” the bridge will be about 2100 meters at length. It will become the only transboundary crossing equipped with the bridge and situated on a 3000 km plot of Russian- Chinese border.
> 
> […]


More: http://vladivostoktimes.com/show/?id=36931&p=


----------



## ruslan33

^nice updates joko


----------



## ruslan33

*Alstom Transport and TransMashHolding unveil new sleeping car*


































:cheers:


----------



## Aokromes

Very nice


----------



## JoKo65

New DC loco for long distances.

Class 2ЭС6:
























_train-photo.ru_









_parovoz.com_


----------



## JoKo65

> Apr 21, 2009
> 
> *International rail conference in Moscow.*
> 
> Starting on 20 April, Moscow will host the XXIV meeting of the General Directors’ Conference of the Organization for Railway Cooperation (OSJD).
> 
> The Conference will be attended by Vladimir Yakunin, President of Russian Railways, Tadeusz Szozda, Chairman of the OSJC Committee, railway managers from OSJD member countries and observers, including Frederic Parde, Vice President of SNCF International (French National Railway), and Tapio Simos, Executive Director of VR Finnish Railway.
> 
> “The main task of the Conference is to frame a set of up-to-date solutions to strengthen international links in the sphere of cargo and passenger transportation. Life is changing, and the documents regulating cargo and passenger flows across the Eurasian continent need to be amended accordingly,” said Vadim Morozov.
> 
> In order to make rail transport more competitive, the OSJC has developed a new line of strategy to improve rail communications between Europe and Asia. This is presented as the OSJD’s central objective in its new main documents.
> 
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> 
> 
> The OSJD is an international organization created at a meeting of railway transport ministers on 28 June, 1956, in Sofia, Bulgaria.
> 
> The chief aims of the OSJD are to develop international cargo and passenger transportation, create a single rail transport space in the Eurasian region, improve the competitiveness of transcontinental rail links, and also facilitate technical progress and scientific cooperation in the area of rail transport.
> 
> The OSJD consists of 27 countries: Azerbaijan, Albania, Belarus, Bulgaria, Hungary, Vietnam, Georgia, Iran, Kazakhstan, China, North Korea, Cuba, Kirgizstan, Latvia, Lithuania, Moldova, Mongolia, Poland, Russia, Romania, Slovakia, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Ukraine, the Czech Republic and Estonia. Also in attendance were observers from Germany (DB AG), France (SNCF), Greece (OCE), Finland (VR), Serbia (ZS) and Gyor-Sopron-Ebenfurt Railway (GySEV).
> 
> Rail communications between OSJD member countries are characterized by distances of 8-10,000 km through diverse climatic zones, some of which are very severe. Trains crossing the network in one direction are modified twice to accommodate the different track gauges (1435 mm – 1520 mm – 1435 mm). The total length of track in use across all the countries’ railways when the OSJD was set up came to around 227,000 km. It now exceeds 276,000 km, along which nearly 5 billion tonnes of cargo and 3.5 billion passengers are conveyed each year.


Source: http://www.eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104241


----------



## JoKo65

> Apr 24, 2009
> 
> *Russian Railways launches new “Alexander Nevsky” deluxe train.*
> 
> Tickets for the “Alexander Nevsky” deluxe train, the first in Russia to offer such comfort, are now on sale at Russian Railways offices. The train will run from 26 April along the St. Petersburg – Moscow – St. Petersburg route.
> 
> The train is made up of different types of carriages, including VIP compartments. VIP class contains 2–person sleeping compartments larger than two normal ones combined. Inside each compartment are a comfortable, convertible settee and folding upper bunk. A shower cubicle and environmentally friendly toilet can be found in a separate section.
> 
> VIP compartments and sleeping cars are equipped with an individual climate control system. Passengers are offered satellite TV, wireless Internet, hot and cold meals, cold drinks, individual personal hygiene items and the latest press publications.
> 
> A high level of service is also provided in 4-person carriages. Compartments have satellite TV and Internet access. Passengers are able to order meals and drinks from the buffet-car with delivery to their compartment.
> 
> To ensure the safety of passengers, all carriages are fitted with a video-surveillance and alarm system.
> 
> Some addition photos of the train you can find on the official Russian Railways internet Site: http://press.rzd.ru/wps/portal/press?STRUCTURE_ID=5113.


http://www.eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104301


----------



## clkgtr

Most of these locos are quite good-looking!


----------



## JoKo65

TEP 70 BS on test circle Ščerbinka:


----------



## JoKo65

Aeroekspress at Sheremetyevo airport:










Inside the train:










On the way to Sheremetyevo:


----------



## JoKo65

Novo-Derevenskoj:










Nogliki:










Д2-002 в Томари:









_parovoz.com_


----------



## JoKo65

Modern diesel car for rural stoptrains:

























_train-photo.ru_


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

LYNX said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## JoKo65

New photo – region Tver:


----------



## JoKo65

Aeroekspress:

















_train-photo.ru_


----------



## Alle

Are there any photos and maps about the Railroad projects surrounding the Sochi olympic bid, showed in the video? I am interested in the viaduct, ecoducts etc especially.


----------



## oriental_horizon

nice, looks like the place is frozen in time, still clean and sparsely populated.


----------



## JoKo65

Test rides April 2009:


----------



## JoKo65

> May 04, 2009
> 
> *New Railway Speed Record Set in Russia.*
> 
> The Sapsan high-speed electric train has covered the section from Okulovka to Mstinskiy Most at a speed of 281 km/hour.
> 
> “Russian Railways is continuing to test the Sapsan high-speed electric train. On 2 May, it traveled from Okulovka to Mstinskiy Most on the Oktyabrsk Railway at a speed of 281 km/hour, which is over 10% faster than its top operating speed. This is the first time that such a speed has been achieved on the Russian railway”, announced RZD’s Senior Vice President Valentin Gapanovich.
> 
> According to Gapanovich, Sapsan is performing very well on the Russian rail gauge. The train is virtually silent, with smooth acceleration and braking.
> 
> […]


http://www.eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104381


----------



## FML

Micrav said:


> No politics in forum please, I just understood now a bit of the problem of this island.


Just FYI, Japanese government is _not_ claiming Sakhalin. According to Tokyo's official view, the southern part of Sakhalin (which Japan administered till 1945) does not belong to any country. So Japan officially does not think USSR -> Russia owns the area, but she does not think Japan owns it either. In reality, Japan already opened the Consulate-General in Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk.

Japanese government _does_ claim the southern part of Kuril Islands, which they actually do not think as the part of Kuril Islands.



Alexriga said:


> Norraw gauge looks in really good shape. Is it a tourist attraction?


The first and the second picture seem to be a children's railway in Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk. It seems they also have some 750mm gauge freight rail too.


----------



## rheintram

I really don't understand why this infrastructure is converted to russian broad gauge. It's not connected to the mainlands anyways, is it?


----------



## Coccodrillo

Yes: it is connected via a train ferry. There are also plans for an undersea tunnel (about 12 km long).


----------



## JoKo65

> May 07, 2009
> 
> *Results of 1Q 2009 investment programme announced.*
> 
> “According to the operational data for 1Q2009, Russian Railways spent 55.7 billion roubles on investment, the equivalent of 22.3% of the annual investment budget,” said Vladimir Yakunin, president of Russian Railways, at the meeting to announce the Company’s results 1Q 2009.
> 
> According to Yakunin, the main investment projects implemented included the comprehensive reconstruction of the stretch between Mha - Gatchina - Veymarn - Ivangorod and railway approaches to the ports on the southern shore of the Gulf of Finland, the shipment of oil to China (second stage), the development of the stretch between Tobolsk - Surgut, the construction and reconstruction of facilities, the comprehensive reconstruction of the stretch between Kotelnikovo - Tikhoretskaya - Krimskaya with a bypass of the Krasnodarsk hub and the modernisation of the railway infrastructure on the island of Sakhalin in Russia’s Far East.
> 
> “As of the beginning of May, total repairs were made on 1,056 km of track, 26 km more than planned,” said Vladimir Yakunin.


http://www.eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104421


----------



## JoKo65

Another photo of Aeroekspress:


----------



## JoKo65

Cabin view of ЭП2К loco:


----------



## JoKo65

Velaro RUS "Сапсан" on the HSL:


----------



## JoKo65

Another one:


----------



## JoKo65




----------



## JoKo65

New photo, region Novgorod:


----------



## JoKo65

> May 14, 2009
> 
> *Russian Railways Establishes Joint Venture in Mongolia.*
> 
> The founding documents of a joint venture (JV) to develop railway infrastructure in Mongolia were signed in Ulan-Bator today in the presence of the Russian and Mongolian Prime Ministers Vladimir Putin and Sanjaagiin Bayar.
> 
> 
> The document was signed on behalf of Russian Railways (RZD) by the company’s CEO Vladimir Yakunin, and on the Mongolian side by B.Enebish, Executive Director of Erdenes MGL, and A.Batbold, Executive Director of Mongolian Railways.
> 
> 
> A limited liability company under the name "Infrastructure Development" is to be set up in Mongolia. Its founders will be Russian Railways (with a 50% share), state-owned Mongolian Railways (25%) and Erdenes MGL (25%). The JV will have an initial charter capital of 2.526 billion tugriks (around $1.8 million).
> 
> 
> "The creation of the JV is Phase 1 of a project by the two countries to jointly develop the Ulan Bator Railway and build new rail infrastructure in Mongolia. The project will involve upgrading the existing network, expanding its throughout capacities, replacing the rolling stock, and laying new railway lines to promising mineral deposits," announced Yakunin.
> 
> 
> According to Yakunin, the newly created Infrastructure Development company will produce a development framework for Mongolia’s railway system, including a feasibility evaluation of the investment required and a repayment mechanism. The investment in the railway infrastructure will be recouped via income from additional freight shipments and participation by the new JV in promising mining projects.
> 
> 
> The creation of the JV has been endorsed by RZD’s Board of Directors and the Russian-Mongolian Inter-Governmental Commission on Trade-Economic and Scientific-Technical Cooperation, and has the support of both countries’ governments.
> 
> 
> Yakunin also announced that as part of RZD’s cooperation agreement with UBR (signed on 19 March 2009) RZD Trading House has already exported 1000 open box cars of freight worth around $7 mln to Mongolia.
> 
> […]


http://www.eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104461


----------



## JoKo65

> May 15, 2009
> 
> *Russian Railways plans to increase cooperation with the Czech Republic.*
> 
> The President of Russian Railways, Vladimir Yakunin, met with the Czech Minister of Transport Gustav Slamecka on 14 May in Prague as part of a working visit to the Czech Republic. Representatives from Russian Railways, Czech Railways and CD Cargo also took part in the talks.
> 
> The two sides discussed issues of bilateral and international cooperation in the railway sector, including increasing transit cargo levels. Additionally, the representatives of the companies exchanged information about the high-potential project to extend 1520 gauge tracks to Bratislava and Vienna, and discussed Czech participation in the project.
> 
> In order to increase cooperation, the sides decided to create a joint working group made up of specialists from Russian Railways and Czech Railways.


http://www.eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104481


----------



## JoKo65

Some photos of the modern railbus RA-2:


----------



## JoKo65

Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk:










Зима {Winter}, Шахтёрск {Shakhtersk}:


















_parovoz.com_


----------



## urbanfan89

Coccodrillo said:


> Yes: it is connected via a train ferry. There are also plans for an undersea tunnel (about 12 km long).


Apparently Stalin ordered an undersea tunnel to be built during the 1930s, but rumours say it was only half built. I wonder whether Comrade Putin can finish what the Glorious Comrade Iosef Dzhugashvili started.


----------



## pcrail

*RA2 Railbus*

^^ No, this thing is called RA2 (without dash). 
All of the above pics except the last one are from the testplant in Sherbinka.

There are some RA2 working in Lithuania and some in South part of Russia.

... and a picture of the driver's cab:








(March 2008, Rostov - Volgodonsk)









Kagalnik, near Rostov

These DMUs are built by Metrowagonmash in Mytishchi near Moscow.
This factory was known to produce all subway cars in the former Soviet Union, but builds also some rail cars, lorries, trailers and army tank chassis. 

Technical data (for three car unit)
Seats: 222
Vmax: 120 km/h
Axle load: 15 t
Weight: 120 t¨
Lenght: 70 m
Power: 315 kW per car (Mercedes engine)
Operating Range: 500 km
Battery Voltage: 27 V

other DMUs from Metrowagonmash is the RA1:








which is also offered as standard gauge version for export.


----------



## sotavento

Are all Intercity trains in russia hauled by locomomotives ??? (other than the Moskow-S.Petersburg route?) 

Can anyone provide a link or any info about railways where speeds above 140km/h are3 achieved in russia?


----------



## JoKo65

antovador said:


> ^^ Because UIC gauge is universal and easy for interoperability in Europe


That's the western and central european point of view, in the eastern european and central asian point of view it looks different.
All countries around Russia, but China and Poland in the case of Kaliningrad, use 1520 gauge. So it would make no sense for Russia to change the gauge.




antovador said:


> that's why countries like Spain build HSR in UIC gauge.
> […]


Spain builds HSR in standard gauge, because in the 80ies, when this decisision was made, it hadn't been as simple as today to change gauge at the borders. The spanish decision looks like an anachronism from today's point of view. It would be much cheaper to use Talgo 250 trains between Paris and Madrid for example, than to build 1435 stretches in Spain.
I wonder if Spain will really rebuild the whole network, especially if EU incentives won't go to Spain and Portugal but to central Europe in the future. I'm afraid that Spain will be an "island-system": a 1670 network with a 1435 island within itself, because regauging the whole network will be too expensive.


----------



## Coccodrillo

JoKo65 said:


> So it would make no sense for Russia to change the gauge.


It would have sense, but it is simply too complicated to do.



JoKo65 said:


> It would be much cheaper to use Talgo 250 trains between Paris and Madrid for example, than to build 1435 stretches in Spain.


The problems is for freight trains, not for passengers.



JoKo65 said:


> I wonder if Spain will really rebuild the whole network.


If they don't regauge their lines, rail freight traffic will remain low forever.


----------



## JoKo65

Coccodrillo said:


> It would have sense, but it is simply too complicated to do.


Nearly all countries around Russia use 1520 gauge, so where would be the sense for Russia in regauging?




Coccodrillo said:


> The problems is for freight trains, not for passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't regauge their lines, rail freight traffic will remain low forever.


So we should search for a technical solution like we did in passenger traffic.


----------



## JoKo65

> Jun 01, 2009
> 
> *New timetable for 2009/2010 comes into effect on Russia’s rail network.*
> 
> At 00:00 Moscow Time on May 31, 2009, a new timetable for 2009/2010 came into operation on Russia’s rail network. New timetables normally come into effect on the last Sunday in May every year.
> 
> The number of scheduled passenger trains in 2008/2009 is in line with projected passenger numbers and amounts to 824 pairs of trains, of which 687 are operated by Russian Railways and 137 by CIS and foreign governments.
> 
> In order to meet demand, passenger services have been increased on the following popular routes: Moscow - Yevpatoriya, Moscow - Almaty, Belgorod - Saint-Petersburg, Voronezh - Odessa, Tynda - Anapa, Saransk - Moscow, Omsk – Nizhnevartovsk, Moscow - Novy Urengoy, Moscow - Cheboksary, Tyumen - Sverdlovsk, Komsomolsk-on-Amur - Vladivostok and Perm - Sverdlovsk.
> 
> The new timetable also provides for straight through carriages between Ruzaevka/Penza - Baku, Chita - Almaty, Izhevsk - Baku, Chelyabinsk - Kiev, Petrozavodsk - Simferopol, Petrozavodsk - Arkhangelsk, Murmansk - Belgorod and Adler - Petrozavodsk.
> 
> Routes have been extended on several trains: Train No. 135/136 St Petersburg – Mineralnye Vody to Makhachkala, Train No. 625/626 Penza - Samara to Ulyanovsk, Train No. 605/606 Moscow - Yelets to Lipetsk, Train No. 344/343 Perm – Priobye to Sverdlovsk.
> 
> One important step for optimising the timetable is to use more rolling stock on stretches with limited through capacity. To achieve this, 25 pairs of trains with 22 carriages in each will operate between Adler and Anapa during the summer period.
> 
> Due to low demand, 3 services have been eliminated: Rostov - Simferopol, St. Petersburg - Berdyansk and Chelyabinsk - Lvov, while Train No. 133/134 Vladivostok - Kharkov to Penza has been cut back.


http://eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104601

22 carriages, how many meters are that?


----------



## pcrail

*Russian Railways to buy trains from Bombardier*



> *Russian Railways to buy trains from Bombardier*
> 
> _By Anton Doroshev_
> 
> SOCHI, Russia, May 29 (Reuters) - State-owned Russian Railways plans to order high-speed trains worth up to 550 million euros ($770 million) from Canada's Bombardier Inc as part of a push to develop the Olympic venue of Sochi, an executive said.
> 
> First Vice President Fyodor Andreyev said on Friday Russian Railways could order up to 54 trains from Bombardier, the world's No. 1 passenger train builder, to serve the region around the Russian city hosting the 2014 Winter Olympics.
> 
> 'All the trains should be supplied by 2013,' Andreyev told reporters. He said the value of the order was likely to be between 500 million euros and 550 million.
> 
> Russia has pledged to spend about $12 billion developing Sochi on the Black Sea coast for the Olympics and the purchase of modern trains from a foreign supplier underlines its determination to host a showcase international event.
> 
> Russian Railways' press service said the company would not use part of the $12 billion earmarked by the state for the Bombardier deal. Andreyev said the company might raise a syndicated loan for the purchase. He gave no more details.
> 
> The financial crisis has left half of Russia's own train building factories idle as demand has plummeted.
> 
> Russian Railways has already placed an order worth 276 million euros with German engineering company Siemens AG for eight high-speed trains to serve major intercity routes from Moscow. This agreement includes additional maintenance costs of more than 354 million euros over 30 years.
> 
> The state monopoly has also ordered four trains from France's Alstom for around 120 million euros.
> 
> Both Siemens and Alstom have invested heavily in Russia's dilapidated train-building industry and plan to build trains in Russia.


http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nachrichten-2009-05/14042373-update-1-russian-railways-to-buy-trains-from-bombardier-020.htm

I guess this could be Regina trains:


----------



## Coccodrillo

JoKo65 said:


> Nearly all countries around Russia use 1520 gauge, so where would be the sense for Russia in regauging?


In makes more difficult rail traffic between Russia and Europe, Russia and China, and between Europe and China. The 1520 mm network lies between two standard gauge islands, unlike Iberian peninsula (or Ireland) that is at the end of the continent. Iberian network is short and with few traffic, in this case a conversion can, and must, be done.

Thus, regauging Russian network would be better, but it is impossible to do.



JoKo65 said:


> So we should search for a technical solution like we did in passenger traffic.


Variable gauge bogies for normal freight wagons and passenger trains, bigger and faster cranes to transfer containers between wagons.


----------



## WotaN

Coccodrillo said:


> A Polish company has developed another system, the SUW 2000: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable_gauge_axles
> 
> The problem is not for passenger trains, but for freights. But I think that this problem will be solved transhipping containers and maybe some variable gauge wagons.


SUW2000 is also suitable for freight cars.  It is mounted on border between Poland and Ukraine an with Lithuania.


----------



## JoKo65

Coccodrillo said:


> In makes more difficult rail traffic between Russia and Europe, Russia and China, and between Europe and China. The 1520 mm network lies between two standard gauge islands, unlike Iberian peninsula (or Ireland) that is at the end of the continent. Iberian network is short and with few traffic, in this case a conversion can, and must, be done.
> 
> Thus, regauging Russian network would be better, but it is impossible to do.
> 
> […]


But there is no border between Russia and european standard gauge countries, if we don't count Kaliningrad. So a regauging of Russia alone would make no sense.


----------



## Coccodrillo

Sorry, with "Russian network" I mean "the 1520/1524 mm gauge network".


----------



## coth

Coccodrillo said:


> The 1520 mm network lies between two standard gauge islands


That's why Russia and EU will building 1520mm freight lines in EU. I.e. it's EU network will be upgraded to Russian Standard gauge mainly on Russian money.


----------



## jayOOfoshO

Germany-Russia industrial relations are very interesting


----------



## Slartibartfas

JoKo65 said:


> Spain builds HSR in standard gauge, because in the 80ies, when this decisision was made, it hadn't been as simple as today to change gauge at the borders. The spanish decision looks like an anachronism from today's point of view. It would be much cheaper to use Talgo 250 trains between Paris and Madrid for example, than to build 1435 stretches in Spain.
> I wonder if Spain will really rebuild the whole network, especially if EU incentives won't go to Spain and Portugal but to central Europe in the future. I'm afraid that Spain will be an "island-system": a 1670 network with a 1435 island within itself, because regauging the whole network will be too expensive.


No it does not. Changing gauge may be relatively fast nowadays, but its still a big time killer at least for a high speed train. The high speed network is a network on its own anyway, as it should be with real high speed tracks. It enables however neatless access to future French high speed corridors at the border. 

I simply fail to see why building it in broad gauge would be cheaper. EU incentives for the rail corridors continue to flow btw and the Spanish highspeed network is already as I write a very impressive one. 

When people change from that high speed system they change train anyway, so nothing is lost when they change with the train also the gauge.


----------



## Oscuro_XS

Slartibartfas said:


> No it does not. Changing gauge may be relatively fast nowadays, but its still a big time killer at least for a high speed train. The high speed network is a network on its own anyway, as it should be with real high speed tracks. It enables however neatless access to future French high speed corridors at the border.
> 
> I simply fail to see why building it in broad gauge would be cheaper. EU incentives for the rail corridors continue to flow btw and the Spanish highspeed network is already as I write a very impressive one.
> 
> When people change from that high speed system they change train anyway, so nothing is lost when they change with the train also the gauge.



Changing wheel gauge does not need much time. A high speed train only has to slowdown to 10 km/h, go trough the "changing gauge station" (I don't know the exactly English word), and then speed up to high speed again.
These trains don't have to stop, because everything is done when the train is moving. So, the gauge change only takes a little more than stopping and speeding up again (Maybe 8 minutes in high speed>300 km/h trains?)

Also, about Spain, trains don't use the high speed line from point to point, but they uses it as a trunk line as well. They only take a portion of it, and then use the classical line to the final destination.
eg, there is a train from Madrid to Bilbao. It uses the High Speed Line until Valladolid, and then the classical line to Bilbao. Also, AFAIK, TGV does the same, but there is not a break of gauge.

I'm spanish, and I don't think changing the Russian gauge is a good idea. Very expensive, and the transitional state is horrible. In Spain, almost everything is ready to change the gauge (the trains are adaptable, the railways are adaptable automatically in a very few months) and there is a lot of problems even.


----------



## simcard

Russia is a massive huge country, it needs the best railway network and connections


----------



## rmcee

speaking of chaning gauge: it looks that suw2000 is finally comming back on Warsaw - Kiev

http://www.railwaymarket.eu/archiwum/7317/Poland+Ukraine+New+railway+link+launched.htm


about SUW2000:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUW_2000

there is a number of problems, among them the fact that the SUW2000 manufacturer is going bankrupt:

http://www.zntkpoznan.com.pl

http://www.railwaymarket.eu/archiwum/6265/Poland+Information+about+proceedings+against+PZNTK.htm


----------



## rmcee

Most recent press info. A declaration of Russia's economy's well being. Interesting project, already consumed USD 300m including - 4 (optionally 2 more) Pendolino trains, 200 kph. 


_*Putin estimates the cost of the St Petersburg-Helsinki high-speed railway project at $2.5 billion*

04.06.2009 (15:44)
Opening a high-speed railway communication between Petersburg and Helsinki will cost approximately $2.5 billion, the Prime Minister of the Russian Federation, Vladimir Putin, has said.

"This project on the Russian side is being funded by a State-Private Partnership. Its total cost will be about 2.5 billion US dollars, with more than a third of coming from budgetary funding," said Vladimir Putin on Wednesday at a meeting in Helsinki with Russian and Finnish businessmen.

He noted that, despite the negative consequences of the world crisis, which has affected Russian-Finnish trade and economic relations, it has become possible to continue planned large-scale projects._


----------



## JoKo65

> Jun 05, 2009
> 
> *Russian Railways’ new e-registration service for long-distance trains gains popularity.*
> 
> More than 1,600 passengers have already signed up to use our new service on Russian Railways long-distance trains running during the six weeks from 1 June to 17 July 2009. The Company began the sale of tickets by remote login on May 25. The first passengers using electronic tickets travelled on1 June, with 200 taking advantage of the service between 1 - 3 June.
> 
> During the trial period for the new service, passengers can use the new login service to book tickets on the following trains:
> 
> - Moscow - St. Petersburg - Moscow (Train Nos. 55/56, 23/24, 3 / 4, 159/160, 165/166);
> 
> - Moscow - Gorky - Moscow (Train Nos. 61/62, 119/120);
> 
> - Moscow - Kazan - Moscow (Train No. 49/50).
> 
> […]


http://eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=104641


----------



## JoKo65

Nice photo of the Finland station in St. Petersburg:


----------



## ErFrt

First of all, there will be no direct HSR between Russia and Continental Europe. Its just not reasonable. At most there could be (in a very very distant future) a couple of separate links most probably linking Warsaw to Minsk on the one side and Minsk and Moscow on the other. Poland - the nearest possible 1435 gauge destination is simply tooooo far. The HSR being build at a time in Russia is oriented toward Russian intern demand. No sane person would travel from Protugal or even from Poland to Russia on HSR, do you have the idea how much that would cost?! HSR are relatively short(medium)-range linkages, no-one travels 1000s of km on HSR, there are planes for that.

And the most important. Wide gauge is simply a lot more comfortable. I have traveled on both standards and I can only tell, if Russia have had a 1435 gauge it would be a disaster, no real comfortable overnight travel would be posible. Considering Russian distances that would be really bad.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

ErFrt said:


> First of all, there will be no direct HSR between Russia and Continental Europe. Its just not reasonable. At most there could be (in a very very distant future) a couple of separate links most probably linking Warsaw to Minsk on the one side and Minsk and Moscow on the other. Poland - the nearest possible 1435 gauge destination is simply tooooo far. The HSR being build at a time in Russia is oriented toward Russian intern demand. No sane person would travel from Protugal or even from Poland to Russia on HSR, do you have the idea how much that would cost?! HSR are relatively short(medium)-range linkages, no-one travels 1000s of km on HSR, there are planes for that.


Tokyo-Hakata is 1069 km. 5 hours by Nozomi.

True, planes do compete with that. A problem is that Shinkansen completely shuts down each night for maintenance, which is why the Japanese cannot run overnight trains.

The Chinese are seriously building high-speed lines Beijing-Shanghai (1300+ km) and Beijing-Guangzhou (2200+ km). Let´s see how their overnight trains shall compete with planes.

The Russians are due to build Moscow-Sochi HSR by 2014. Naturally with the detour through Tuapse to avoid higher Caucasus. How long is the route, and what shall the travel time be? And what is closer to Moscow - Sochi or Warszaw? What shall be the more popular destination, once the games are over?


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## ruslan33

Where is the depot os those trains located in Russia ?


----------



## golov

^^ Near St. Petersburg


----------



## woofwoof

it's beautiful!


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

Im happy that new trains were made without this stupid goffer!!!


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## rmcee

* Gazpromtrans to Buy 20 Diesel Locomotives in Kazakhstan*_

Gazpromtrans is going to purchase 20 diesel locomotives which will be manufactured by a locomotive building plant in Astana (Kazakhstan).

Lokomotiv-Leasing and Gazpromtrans signed a memorandum of intentions to acquire diesel locomotives TE33A which will be manufactured by the locomotive building plant in Astana which was put into operation in July this year. A long-term contract for the purchase of 20 diesel locomotives will be signed by the mid-2010. The new equipment will be deployed in the construction of the railway line Obskaya – Bovanenkovo which is the main railway to Bovanenkovo oil and gas condensate field in Yamal. _


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## JoKo65

New York Morning said:


> Im happy that new trains were made without this stupid goffer!!!


Where is the sense of this goffer?


----------



## Jay

Awesome thread!!

Seems Russian trains are always built like armored behemoths, The only other place outside of north america that does. I'm assuming it's because of the cold climate. But anwyways awesome photos, russia has some of the coolest trains for sure.


----------



## New York Morning

Jay said:


> Seems Russian trains are always built like armored behemoths, The only other place outside of north america that does.


Exactly! 

Thanx) I'll continue sharing soon)


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

JoKo65 said:


> Where is the sense of this goffer?


Its senseless 

& ugly.


----------



## New York Morning

Aeroexpress on subway map:


----------



## russianpride

RelaxInPireaus said:


> what is the travel cost of Aeroexpress?


250 roubles (8 US dollars)


----------



## RelaxInPireaus

russianpride said:


> 250 roubles (8 US dollars)


not cheap but neither expensive. it is OK I think. I like the train, probably because it is wider and gives more space for passing between seats.


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## harsh1802

Cool updates man!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## New York Morning

Thanx, bro)

It's not all yet


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## Alexriga

Do you think anybody is seeing all those pictures?
Reduce number by 95% and nobody will be sad about it.
Lol.


----------



## New York Morning

so funny... yeah, I do.


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## JoKo65

Alexriga said:


> Do you think anybody is seeing all those pictures?
> Reduce number by 95% and nobody will be sad about it.
> Lol.


You should reduce the number of your posts in this thread by 100 percent and none would be sad on it but you.


----------



## New York Morning

What ur problem is? If u don't like this thread - don't watch it.


----------



## Capricorn8

NYM, thank for pics)
Ignore the little latvian beggar. He prolly works on some potato farm in Ireland and blames whole world(Russia) for it.


----------



## JoKo65

> Jul 31, 2009
> *
> In 5 years RZD will purchase 200 RIC carriages to maintain international passenger transportation.*
> 
> On 30 May, President of RZD Vladimir Yakunin, and Alexandr Vasilenko, CEO of Tver Wagon Building Plant (TWZ), signed an agreement on the supply of RIC carriages to maintain passenger transportation on international routes.
> 
> According to the signed document, in 5 years RZD will buy 200 RIC dimension carriages made by TWZ. In its turn, Tver Wagon Building Plant takes responsibility for the technical audit of the production system, supervisory and acceptance control of production quality, and ensures the long-term technical post-guarantee maintenance of the carriages. The agreement states that Siemens is the main subcontractor, who shall supply various items of electrical equipment and carry out certification of the rolling stock of this type for international route usage.
> 
> The price will be set after the final requirements specification is worked out and the cost of the manufacture localization in Russia is defined.
> 
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> 
> 
> RIC carriages are used as passenger carriages on the international railroad routes in all European and Asian countries. RIC (Regolamento Internationale delle Carrozze) is an international union on passenger and cargo carriages usage and part of the International Union of Railways (IUR) since 1980. All European railways, including JSC Russian Railways, are IUR members.
> 
> Currently, the RZD fleet has 232 RIC carriages which were all manufactured in Germany. Some 80% of these carriages are deteriorating. This is why the construction of new carriages is an important task for RZD regarding the company’s rolling stock renewal.
> 
> Until now, RIC carriages have not been manufactured in Russia. In order to support domestic machinery construction, RZD has made a decision to build RIC carriages in the Tver Wagon Building Plant. For the first time in wagon manufacture history, RIC carriages will be constructed in Russia. This year the project documentation for RIC carriage manufacture will be prepared.
> 
> RIC dimension carriages made by Tver Wagon Building Plant will meet all the requirements of the International Union of Railways in terms of environmental indicators, level of comfort, fire and traffic safety, etc. Carriages will be able to reach a speed of 200 km/h, and the speed can be increased up to 250 km/h after modernization. The service life of an RIC carriage is 40 years.


http://eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=105041


----------



## rmcee

*Aeroexpress to Link Sheremetyevo and Belorussky Railway Station*_

Aeroexpress is opening a direct railway service between Belorussky Railway Station and Sheremetyevo International Airport. The project is being implemented in cooperation with Russian Railways (RZD). The regular train service on this route will be launched on 28 August 2009. The passengers will be able to get to the airport directly from Belorussky Railway Station. The train service from Savelovsky Railway Station will be provided to Lobnya. The en-route time in the new service on a comfortable electric train ED4MKM-AERO will make 35 minutes.

Source: Russian Transport Daily Report _


----------



## New York Morning

Capricorn8 said:


> NYM, thank for pics)
> Ignore the little latvian beggar. He prolly works on some potato farm in Ireland and blames whole world(Russia) for it.


:lol: thanks, dude)


----------



## JoKo65

> Aug 03, 2009
> 
> *Sapsan – first demonstration journey.*
> 
> On July 30, Russian Railways’ high-speed Sapsan train completed its first demonstration journey on the route Moscow - St. Petersburg.
> 
> Taking part in the trip were Russian Railways (RZD) president Vladimir Yakunin, St. Petersburg Governor Valentina Matviyenko, representatives of Siemens, other officials, and reporters from leading Russian and foreign media outlets.
> 
> The train traveled along the route at speeds ranging from 160 to 250 km/h.
> 
> The Sapsan, a high-speed electric train of the Velaro RUS series, produced by Siemens Transportation Systems, has a maximum speed of 250 km/h.
> 
> The launch of the Sapsan train will bring the journey time from Moscow St. Petersburg down to 3 hours 45 minutes. Currently the fastest train travel time is 4 hours 30 minutes. The average time for travel from Moscow to St. Petersburg by plane (including trips to and from the airport, flight registration, and flying time) is at least 5 hours.
> 
> As part of the first demonstration journey on the high-speed Sapsan train from Moscow to St. Petersburg, a conference was held on "Implementing the strategy for the innovative development of the Russian transport complex: rail transport".
> 
> RZD president Vladimir Yakunin, St. Petersburg Governor Valentina Matviyenko, representatives of Siemens, RZD and Transmashholding, and other officials took part in the conference.
> 
> RZD president Vladimir Yakunin said: "The involvement of Russian scientists and specialists in the Sapsan production project provides a good impetus to the introduction of cutting-edge innovation technology to Russian industry."
> 
> He said that foreign producers of transport machinery have declared their willingness to shift train production to Russia if orders for trains are increased, and that this applies not only to Siemens.
> 
> "Today we can speak of Russian Railways not only as a large transport company, but as an innovative environment, open to both Russian and foreign business partners," Yakunin said.
> 
> At midday the train arrived at the Metallostroy depot, where the ceremonial opening of a complex for technical servicing of high-speed trains and a viewing of the depot took place.
> 
> "Here at the Metallostroy depot, many devices and areas of technology are being used for the first time," Vladimir Yakunin said in a speech at the opening of the complex. "In particular, entirely new devices for changing the bogies on electrical trains are being used for the first time in Russia, and an original device for changing wheels is being used for the first time in the world."
> 
> The management of RZD has set a goal for specialists at the depot – to make the October Railway the best in Europe, adopting all of the most advanced experience. In line with the contract between RZD and Siemens, the German company will be responsible for all technical servicing, which will be conducted to European standards.


http://eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=105061


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## JoKo65

> Aug 04, 2009
> 
> *Russian Railways cuts impact on the environment.*
> 
> Russian Railways is implementing an investment project "Promoting Environmental Safety 2009-2011." During the first half of 2009, the Company invested 54.1 million roubles in environmental activities and cut emissions of pollutants into the atmosphere by 20,000 tons (down 10%) compared to 2008 year, of effluent discharge by 10,300 tons (down 0.1%) and of waste by at 388,500 tons (down 29.5%).
> 
> These reductions were due to the installation of equipment in 2008 under the investment project "Promoting Environmental Safety":
> 
> * treatment facilities on the railways: Northern (Sharya and Inta locomotive depots), the North Caucasus (Krasnodar locomotive depot), Kuibyshev (Syzran locomotive depot), West Siberian (Altai locomotive depot);
> * sites for the temporary storage and removal of waste on Northern Railways (6 sites), and Sakhalin Railways (2 sites).


http://www.eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=105081


----------



## New York Morning

Wow! Not bad!


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

Next pics from.


----------



## UD2

zzelenika said:


> I did expect that Sapsan, being cca 50cm wider than ICE would have 5-a-row seating in 2nd class, but it seems that it has 4-a-row in both 1st and 2nd class (ICE as I remember has 3-a-row in 1st and 4-a-row in 2nd).
> 
> Don't know if in China Velaro CN has 5-a-row (as fact sheet says it's as wide as Sapsan), but then again it's different antropometry, likewise in Japan and Taiwan HSR has 5-a-row seating (2+3). This is somewhat an advantage of broader gauge and a wider loading gauge.
> 
> I personally prefer Alstom's TGV/AGV with articulated design to Siemens ICE series with classical bogies, even though both have migrated to distributed traction over time.



Velaro CN have 5-a-row. I've sat in one. The train is also physically wider as well.




ALSO. Borad gauge wasn't a historical error, but the Standard Guage was. We should be running on wide tracks.


----------



## JoKo65

> Aug 07, 2009
> 
> *Russian Railways invested 2.3 billion roubles in its high-speed passenger project between Moscow & St. Petersburg in IH2009.*
> 
> In the first half of 2009, Russian Railways invested 2.3 billion roubles in its high-speed passenger project between Moscow & St. Petersburg, which is due to begin operations in December 2009. The new service aims to reduce the travel time for passengers between Moscow and St. Petersburg to 3 hours and 45 minutes, cutting the current minimum time from 4 hours 30 minutes.
> 
> On 30 July, a high-speed Sapsan train covered the route Moscow - St. Petersburg - Moscow in 3 hours 45 minutes on a test run.
> 
> Prior to commencing operations, Russian Railways plans to complete the reconstruction of the route between Kolpino - Tosno, Tosno - Mstinsky Bridge, Mstinsky Bridge - Bologoye and Bologoye - Moscow and upgrade a number of substations.


http://www.eng.rzd.ru/wps/portal/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=3044&refererLayerId=3920&id=105121


----------



## JoKo65

Within Sapsan:



























_train-photo.ru_


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

WOW!!! Looks like somewhere in Australia!


Full Size


Full Size


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

(Паровозы)

Pics from.


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

(Тепловозы)

Pics from.


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

*Russian Trams*

(Трамваи)

Pics from.


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

(Электропоезда)

Pics from.


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## poshbakerloo

Are these trains still in service? They where there when I lived in Moscow back in the 90s...


----------



## Perennial Quest

I'm not able to see any of theese pics using Firefox 3.5 nor Internet Explorer 8. :bash:
Is it normal?


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

poshbakerloo said:


> Are these trains still in service? They where there when I lived in Moscow back in the 90s...


Yaeh, man, there are a lot of old trains :cheers:


----------



## New York Morning

Perennial Quest said:


> I'm not able to see any of theese pics using Firefox 3.5 nor Internet Explorer 8. :bash:
> Is it normal?


No, go get some sleep :lol:


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning

(Электровозы)

Pics from.


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## alekssa1

thanks for pics, though i think there is no need to show rusty trams that are in depots and out of service. by the way dont u know where is it possible to find trains "moscow - petersburg"? i could not find it in your threads


----------



## New York Morning

look here (not sure):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=812


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## New York Morning




----------



## JoKo65

Alexriga said:


> lol. they are building it for their future territory?
> who needs hsr there with 5 trains per day :lol:


Why not? Spain does the same.
This line is planned since years, but I don't think the Chinese will built it, because their technique is not developed enough. I think it will be built by Japan or Germany.


----------



## JoKo65

> Nov 09, 2009
> 
> *Second stage of railway bridge across River Amur opens.*
> 
> On 7 November in Khabarovsk, a ceremony was held to mark the completion of the second stage of the railway bridge across River Amur. In his speech, Vladimir Yakunin, president of Russian Railways, said: "It is very important that we are, so to speak, filling in the gaps at the last place on the Trans-Siberian Railway where we were having difficulties with through freight traffic. We have now increased the bridge’s capacity from 95 pairs of trains to 153, and this will change radically the way the Trans-Siberian operates."
> 
> At over 6 billion roubles, the bridge was very expensive to build, but the cost was justified in so far as the Trans-Siberian is the main artery linking Russia and the new structure will make for greater transit services in the future. "Despite the difficult financial and economic circumstances, the builders were able to complete the job on time and up to the high quality standards we expect," said Vladimir Yakunin.


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=4839&refererLayerId=3920&id=105416


----------



## JoKo65

New russian loco Vityaz' in Moscow:









_parovoz.com_


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

rmcee said:


> *Russia: Finmeccanica’s trams for the Russian market*
> 
> Prime Minister Vladimir Putin visited St Petersburg and met with Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi. One of the matters discussed was the construction of Finmeccanica’s plant in St. Petersburg, which would produce high-speed trams for the Russian market.
> 
> Finmeccanica will agree to construct the plant in St. Petersburg, if Russia confirms, that it will purchase approx. 90 trams a year for the next five years. Otherwise, the capital investment and the construction of the plant will not pay off.


PTMZ, the tram division of Vagonmash in St Petersburg, has developed a new range of low floor trams. I'm sure that they're delighted to have their key local market stolen from them in a political stitch-up between Putin and Berlusconi.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

JoKo65 said:


> Why not? Spain does the same.
> This line is planned since years, but I don't think the Chinese will built it, because their technique is not developed enough. I think it will be built by Japan or Germany.


Russia does not currently have enough German prisoners. Whereas China has a better available labour pool.

Are there any plans for a HSR between Harbin and Suifenhe?


----------



## rmcee

*Russia, Ukraine: 76% of Luganskteplovoz goes back to Ukraine*_

76% of shares of the rolling-stock manufacturer Luganskteplovoz have been returned to Ukraine.

76% of Luganskteplovoz’s shares have been taken from the Russian management company Bryansk Engineering Plant (a part of Transmashholding) by the Ukrainian securities registrar “Center-Registrar” and given to the State Property Fund of Ukraine.

According to Russian Transport Daily Report, the stocks were transferred to Ukraine by the decision of Lugansk Economic Court dated 21 October 2009._


----------



## ruslan33

Gag Halfrunt said:


> PTMZ, the tram division of Vagonmash in St Petersburg, has developed a new range of low floor trams. I'm sure that they're delighted to have their key local market stolen from them in a political stitch-up between Putin and Berlusconi.


yeah strange deal indeed. Or Vagonmash must enter a joint venture with Finmeccanica wheer they both would profit from.


----------



## rmcee

I would say that protectionism does not help technology developments. Let Vagonmash face competition and they will soon develop a reply.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ But will PMTZ be facing fair competition? Finmeccanica says that it will build a factory in St Petersburg in return for a firm committment from Russia to buy "approx. 90 trams a year for the next five years". It seems possible that some or all of those ninety trams per year will go to St Petersburg and might account for all of the city's tram purchases, leaving no chance for PMTZ.


----------



## Alexriga

JoKo65 said:


> New russian loco Vityaz' in Moscow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _parovoz.com_


Behind you can see Riga-Moscow train and LDZ logo  :lol:


----------



## Rail_Serbia

Does Russia have producing locomotives with radial bogies? Is new locomotive with radial bogies? Does Russia have producing locomotives for normal gauge and axle load <20t/axle?


----------



## JoKo65

> Nov 16, 2009
> 
> *Vadim Morozov takes part in international conference on containerisation in Russia.*
> 
> Vadim Morozov, First Vice-President of Russian Railways, took part in an international conference on 11 November 2009 on "The Containerisation of Russia and The Development of Logistics Terminals and Cargo Handling."
> 
> Analysing the development of the Company’s container transport and logistics terminals in international transit, Morozov noted that cargo transportation by container on Russia’s railways over the past 5 years, from 2003 to 2008, had increased steadily from 5% to 13% annually. This growth rate was higher than those in Western Europe and the United States.
> 
> "In the first 10 months of this year, amid the global financial crisis, total container traffic on the rail network fell by 23% compared to the same period last year, with the biggest fall in imports, which declined by 47%," said Morozov.
> 
> According to expert estimates, Russia’s container market should experience significant development after the global economic crisis, primarily by raising the level of containerisation. In 2008, the share of container traffic in the total volume of transported goods on the Russian rail network was under 2%, but containerisation is expected to exceed 5% by 2012.
> 
> In view of projected demographic trends, Russian Railways is vigorously implementing work to establish a more effective use of the Russian rail network’s transit potential by developing international transport corridors along the main East - West and North – South axes.
> 
> "The Company’s work is designed to ensure the growth of transit shipments through Russia by a factor of 2.8 by 2030, as provided for in the Rail Transport Development Strategy," said Vadim Morozov.
> 
> One of the strategic areas for diversifying the Company’s activities is the development of the logistics business.
> 
> "We expect to increase the competitiveness of Russian Railways by entering the logistics market," said Morozov. "This is virtually a declaration of our intent to eventually become one of the leading international transport and logistics companies."
> 
> In accordance with the Rail Transport Development Strategy 2030, Russian Railways, together with interested private investors, plans to establish a developed network of terminal and logistics centres (TLC) on Russia’s railways and accordingly set up a Centre for the Development of Terminals in May 2009. Currently under development is a major project for the construction of the logistics centre Bely Rast in the Moscow region, which is proceeding in close cooperation with foreign partners.
> 
> The necessary decisions have been taken to set up a terminal and warehouse operator (the Central Directorate for Management of the Terminal and Warehouse Complex) within Russian Railways. Its task will be to provide specialised services, including those with high added value (grouping smaller consignments, sorting, responsible storage, customs clearance, etc.) based on the Company’s existing terminal and warehouse complex.


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=4839&refererLayerId=3920&id=105417


----------



## JoKo65

> Nov 19, 2009
> 
> *"Train from Kyoto to Copenhagen": climate experts will travel through Siberia with Russian Railways.*
> 
> On 21 November, a group of international environmental protection experts will leave Vladivostok on a journey to Moscow, and will travel from there to Copenhagen, to attend the COP15 United Nations Climate Change Conference.
> 
> The international environmentalists’ journey across Russia’s railway is part of the global project Train to Copenhagen, organized by the International Union of Railways (UIC), Russian Railways (RZD), and supported by the United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) and their Seal the Deal campaign, as well as by and the World Wildlife Fund (WWF).
> 
> The campaign, organized with the aim of marking a transition to a new generation of agreements on future global climate cooperation, began on 5 November in Kyoto (Japan) with the UIC seminar on the role of rail transport in protecting the planet’s climate system.
> 
> From 21 November to 1 December, the message signed by the rail community in Kyoto seminar will travel on a symbolic journey along the Trans-Siberian route in a special RZD carriage. As part of the environmentalists’ journey across Russia’s railway, stops are planned at five large cities – Irkutsk, Novosibirsk, Yekaterinburg, Nizhny Novgorod, and Moscow. Each stop will give journey participants the opportunity to meet with representatives of local authorities, representatives of environmental protection organizations, and journalists, and also to see innovative railway technology and personally witness the signs of climate change on Russia’s territory.
> 
> On 1 December, a greeting ceremony will be held for participants in the environmental journey, on their arrival in Moscow. From Moscow, the team will travel on to Brussels, where they will join the Climate Express, a special train running on 5 December from Brussels to Copenhagen, in order to deliver a climate message drawn up in Kyoto at the UN conference, and to recount the problems caused by climate change
> 
> For more information please visit the web-site of the project: www.traintocopenhagen.com
> 
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> 
> 
> The Kyoto protocol expires at the end of 2012. In Copenhagen, the signing of a political agreement is expected on stepping up international dialogue to reduce greenhouse gas emissions.


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=4839&refererLayerId=3920&id=105418


----------



## JoKo65

> Nov 20, 2009
> *
> Vladimir Yakunin meets US Transport Minister.*
> 
> Vladimir Yakunin, President of Russian Railways, presented Russia’s programme for the development of high-speed rail services to Ray LaHood, U.S. Minister of Transport. The meeting took place today in Moscow at the Company’s Centre for Scientific and Technical Information at Riga station in the presence of John Beyrle, America’s ambassador to Russia.
> 
> Yakunin told the U.S. Department of Transportation’s delegation about the Sapsan (Peregrine Falcon) high-speed train and spoke about the development program of high-speed rail traffic in Russia until 2030.
> 
> The Minister of Transport praised Russia’s first high speed train, which was developed jointly by German and Russian engineers. He noted that railways in Russia and the United States have much in common, making Russia’s development programme for high-speed rail services very interesting to America in view of the new administration’s plan to create its own high-speed network.


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=4839&refererLayerId=3920&id=105419

Russian and american railways have much in common? Only the distances are big in both countries – but that's all, I think.


----------



## hans280

^^I haven't studied Russian railways, but on the top of my head I'd assume that one common point is a relatively strong reliance on freight trains. In the United States one of the main obstacles to HS has been, as far as I know, that the legacy rails are full of extremely heavy, extremely slow-moving cargo trains, whose owners are NOT going to accept being kicked away in order to make space for a passenger trains opererated at five times their speed. (An these companies are well within their rights: often they are the track owners.) I would assume Russia has the same problem, although their government, with the powers it has, can of course just choose to say BOO to the railway companies. I'd be interested to hear if anyone knows more about rail freight in Russia & how it affects plans to upgrade passenger services.


----------



## JoKo65

I think the russian state railway is the track owner in Russia.


----------



## void0

Regular high speed connection between Moscow and St.Peterburg will start at December, 18.
Ticket price for 800km ride will start from 2406 rubles or 54 euro. Not very expensive by European standards I think...
Here is article in Russian http://metroblog.ru/post/2658/


----------



## JoKo65

void0 said:


> Regular high speed connection between Moscow and St.Peterburg will start at December, 18.
> Ticket price for 800km ride will start from 2406 rubles or 54 euro. Not very expensive by European standards I think...
> Here is article in Russian http://metroblog.ru/post/2658/


In Germany a journey of 200 km would cost this price.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

void0 said:


> Regular high speed connection between Moscow and St.Peterburg will start at December, 18.
> Ticket price for 800km ride will start from 2406 rubles or 54 euro. Not very expensive by European standards I think...
> Here is article in Russian http://metroblog.ru/post/2658/


More important information:
3 trains daily. 2 with no stops, taking 3:45, 1 with 5 stops taking 4:15.


----------



## hans280

void0 said:


> Regular high speed connection between Moscow and St.Peterburg will start at December, 18. Ticket price for 800km ride will start from 2406 rubles or 54 euro. Not very expensive by European standards I think...


Not very expensive by any standard, I think. That said, where did the 800km come from? We have all been telling each others for ages that the railway line between M and SP is about 650km. That's also the information you find on open sources such as wikipedia: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow–Saint_Petersburg_Railway

Finally, one nasty question: when you say 54 euro, does this mean that I - a Dane - can buy it for 54 euro? I ask because last time I was in Petersburg I consistently had to pay five times more than the locals. The Hermitage, the Marinskij Theatre... Does at least RZD not practice such discrimination? :nuts:


----------



## rmcee

If Siemens wins there is going to be a VELARO PL : ) Quite similar to the Russian version:

*Poland: Velaro PL – the cheapest from the family*_
There is a very interesting information for passengers travelling by railways in Poland. In a tender for train-sets for PKP Intercity, Siemens will offer a variant of Velaro, which is named Velaro PL. (...)_


----------



## void0

hans280 said:


> Not very expensive by any standard, I think. That said, where did the 800km come from? We have all been telling each others for ages that the railway line between M and SP is about 650km. That's also the information you find on open sources such as wikipedia:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow–Saint_Petersburg_Railway


You are right, sorry, railway is the shortest distance and it is 650 km


hans280 said:


> Finally, one nasty question: when you say 54 euro, does this mean that I - a Dane - can buy it for 54 euro? I ask because last time I was in Petersburg I consistently had to pay five times more than the locals. The Hermitage, the Marinskij Theatre... Does at least RZD not practice such discrimination? :nuts:


RZD is a commercial company, not a museum, it doesn't get money from state budget and therefore shouldn't charge extra...


----------



## JoKo65

rmcee said:


> If Siemens wins there is going to be a VELARO PL : ) Quite similar to the Russian version:
> 
> […]


Don't think so, because Russia doesn't use the UIC loading gauge. It would be more similar to Velaro E.


----------



## Aokromes

void0 said:


> []http://s43.radikal.ru/i099/0811/17/cfb8863906c7.jpg[/IMG]
> Regular high speed connection between Moscow and St.Peterburg will start at December, 18.
> Ticket price for 800km ride will start from 2406 rubles or 54 euro. Not very expensive by European standards I think...
> Here is article in Russian http://metroblog.ru/post/2658/


Very cheap inded, Madrid-Zaragoza (~ 315kms by road, ~1h15m travel on train) costs 52.90 on tourist class (cheaper one) on AVE train.


----------



## JoKo65

Aokromes said:


> Very cheap inded, Madrid-Zaragoza (~ 315kms by road, ~1h15m travel on train) costs 52.90 on tourist class (cheaper one) on AVE train.


Yes, but don't forget that the wage level in Spain is higher than in Russia!


----------



## rmcee

JoKo65 said:


> Don't think so, because Russia doesn't use the UIC loading gauge. It would be more similar to Velaro E.


of course except from the gauge width. Siemens says that technically and in terms of features they will be similar. No graphics yet unfortunately.


----------



## hans280

Aokromes said:


> Very cheap inded, Madrid-Zaragoza (~ 315kms by road, ~1h15m travel on train) costs 52.90 on tourist class (cheaper one) on AVE train.


Hum... I revert my position. I always buy TGV tickets, literally, walking in from the street. THAT SAID: I just did a little search on the TGV Voyages site. If I book a 2nd class ticked Paris-Bordeaux (almost identically the same distance as Moscow-Peterburg) a couple of months in advance then I pay 19 Euros. (First class would make it 10 Euros more expensive) The trip takes 3 hours 5 minutes.


----------



## Aokromes

JoKo65 said:


> Yes, but don't forget that the wage level in Spain is higher than in Russia!


Well, i don't see high speed trains for standard use of mid class (at least i don't go to pay twice the price of the bus from Madrid to Vitoria).
Btw Cordoba-Zaragoza (~700 km by road) is 93.90 Euro 2h45m of train.
If you search for the same ticket 1 month before travel on it you can get it for 56 euro.


----------



## Aokromes

hans280 said:


> Hum... I revert my position. I always buy TGV tickets, literally, walking in from the street. THAT SAID: I just did a little search on the TGV Voyages site. If I book a 2nd class ticked Paris-Bordeaux (almost identically the same distance as Moscow-Peterburg) a couple of months in advance then I pay 19 Euros. (First class would make it 10 Euros more expensive) The trip takes 3 hours 5 minutes.


TGV Voyages tickets are amazing i forgot about those


----------



## hans280

^^Not "amazing", just a result of political pressures. When the TGV concept was born (the opening of Paris-Lyon) it was billed as a replacement for planes - unlike, I may add, the German ICEs which were and are seen by the public as an improvement and extension of an existing railway architecture. HOWEVER, President Mitterand's Socialist/Communist government made it clear that tickets could, at most, cost 20-30% more than on existing trains. 

This is one reason why the interior of a TGV train looks so "cheap". They had to save where they could and so went for a concept of 100% emphasis on speed, 0% emphasis on comfort. In Germany they have done pretty much the opposite. In Spain, RENFE combines high speed with high comfort, but as a result tickets cost almost as much as air fares - i.e. roughly twice as much as conventional train tickes.


----------



## coth

Still it's considered to be very expensive here. Cheapest plane cost from 1250 rubles, twice cheaper. Average economic class cost 1800-2300. A train with reserved seats cost 700-1000 rubles. It will be free if you don't pay for suburban trains, but it will take over 14 hours. Prices will be low only on a first week of service. Morning train cost 2273 rubles, but will cost almost 2700 from december 26. That's almost $100, a lot.

But they plans to add few more trains by the mid 2010, so prices should go down a little bit. Once a fully new HSR is complete by 2015 prices should be way lower and journey time will be reduced to 2:30-2:45 at the beginning.


----------



## JoKo65

rmcee said:


> of course except from the gauge width. Siemens says that technically and in terms of features they will be similar. No graphics yet unfortunately.


I did not mean the gauge width, but the loading gauge. The russian loading gauge is bigger than the UIC loading gauge.


----------



## JoKo65

Aokromes said:


> Well, i don't see high speed trains for standard use of mid class
> […]


Ok, I see it from a german point of view and here in Germany the usage of high speed trains is quite normal.


----------



## JoKo65

coth said:


> […]
> It will be free if you don't pay for suburban trains,
> […]


If you don't pay, everything is free all over the world. 
But that is a bad attitude.


----------



## JoKo65

> Nov 23, 2009
> 
> *RZD launches ticket sales for high-speed Sapsan train.*
> 
> On 18 December 2009, the high-speed Sapsan train service will be launched on the Moscow – St Petersburg – Moscow route. Ticket sales for the Sapsan trains are now open. The first journeys will begin at 06:45 in the morning, when two trains will depart simultaneously from Moscow and St Petersburg. The journey time will be 3 hours 45 minutes. The trains are scheduled to depart from Moscow stations three times daily:
> 
> * at 06:45 (arriving at St Petersburg at 10:30);
> * at 13:00 (arriving at St Petersburg at 17:15);
> * at 19:00 (arriving at St Petersburg at 22:45).
> 
> Trains from St Petersburg to Moscow will follow an equivalent timetable (with departures from St Petersburg at 06:45, 13:00, and 19:00). Each train has 10 carriages, of which two are first class and eight are second class. Basic ticket prices are $185 for first class and $115 for second class. For the first week of the service, from 18 to 25 December, tickets will be sold at a discount.
> 
> The price of a first class ticket includes hot food (passengers will have a choice of meals), reading materials, internet access, travel packs (containing ear plugs, eye masks, and slippers) and children’s packs. Passengers in second class carriages can order hot food from the bistro carriage for additional payment, use the internet, order taxis, and watch and listen to video and audio programmes. In addition, while travelling on the Sapsan, passengers can purchase tickets for other trains.
> 
> […]


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzden...efererPageId=15&refererLayerId=3920&id=105421


----------



## rmcee

_Russia: Participants in international Train to Copenhagen project cross East Siberia__

A journey of environmental protection experts across Russia’s railway is continuing as part of the international Train to Copenhagen project organized by the International Union of Railways (UIC) and Russian Railways (RZD), and supported by the United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) and the WWF.

On 24-25 November, participants in the project travelled on the East Siberian Railway (a subsidiary of RZD). They visited a unique example of industrial architecture - the Circum-Baikal Railway – as well as the Listvyanka Limnological Institute. At the institute, a roundtable meeting was held involving Nina Abarinova, the Irkutsk Region’s deputy minister for natural resources and the environment, Viktor Kolbut, associate professor of the Irkutsk State University of Railway Engineering’s ecology department, and Lyudmila Kruglyakova, the head of the natural protection department of the East Siberian Railway. Representatives of RZD told guests about energy-saving technologies in rail transport and recycling of industrial waste.

Kruglyakova said: - In December this year on the East Siberian Railway, there are plans to launch a facility for treatment of industrial waste at the Tagul station. The goal of this complex is to conduct safe, environmentally friendly, high-temperature neutralization of old sleepers, liquid carbon-containing waste, and oiled rags. The maximum productivity of incineration will reach 500 kg/h (12 tons/day). The network has already spent more than USD 2.9m on this project.

Participants in the briefing said that all environmental risks facing the Irkutsk Region will be reported in a "climate" message, and sent to the UN conference to be held in Copenhagen in December this year.
_


----------



## webeagle12

*25 dead in Russia train derailment*

25 dead in Russia train derailment

MOSCOW – An express train carrying hundreds of passengers from Moscow to St. Petersburg derailed late Friday, killing at least 25 people and injuring dozens of others, emergency officials said.

The state-run railway company said the derailment could have been the result of sabotage, fueling fears of terrorism.

The three rear cars of the Nevsky Express went off the tracks in the Tver province northwest of Moscow, the Emergency Situations Ministry said. Russian Railways said that four cars derailed and said 50 people were taken to two hospitals in the area.

Based on reports from officials at the scene, Emergency Situations Minister Sergei Shoigu said 25 people were killed, including two who died on the way to a hospital, and 87 injured. He said 32 people were unaccounted for, but that some or all of them may have survived.

State-run Vesti-24 television showed grainy footage hours after the derailment of a damaged car apparently lying on its side by the tracks. Its reporter called the wreck a "terrible catastrophe," saying he was looking at a "warped" carriage and could see other damaged cars as ambulances drove in and out of the cordoned-off site.

Reporting to a crisis center in Moscow, an officer at the scene said the death toll could rise because five or six bodies were believed trapped under a carraige.

Russian Railways said the cause was not yet determined but one possibility was sabotage, which could mean a bomb or another deliberate action to derail the train and cause casualties. Russian news agencies cited unidentified officials as saying a small crater was found at the site of the wreck, leading to speculation that it could have been caused by explosives.

A bomb blast on the same line in 2007 derailed a passenger train and injured 27 people. Two suspects have been arrested and authorities are searching for a former military officer they believe was behind the blast, but the motive was unclear. An explosion in a bathroom on a Moscow-St. Petersburg train in 1997 killed five people.

The route between Russia's capital and its No. 2 city is heavily traveled by tourists and business people.

The 14-car train was carrying 633 passengers and 20 railway personnel, the emergencies ministry said.

Terrorism has been a major concern in Russia since the devastating wars pitting Chechen rebels against government forces in the 1990s. Violence stemming from those conflicts has repeatedly spread to other parts of Russia in the past decade, including deadly bombings in the Moscow subway and attacks that brought two passenger jets down in 2004.

But Russia has also been plagued by deadly accidents resulting from its deteriorating Soviet-era infrastructure and from negligence.

The derailment occurred near the border between the Novgorod and Tver provinces, about 250 miles (400 kilometers) northwest of Moscow and 150 miles (250 kilometers) southeast of St. Petersburg, authorities said.

Russian news agencies reported that some injured passengers were being taken by train and bus to hospitals in the area and to St. Petersburg for medical attention.

State-run Vesti-24 broadcast live from a modern-looking national crisis response center center in Moscow late into the night as Emergency Situations Minister Sergei Shoigu and Health Minister Tatyana Golikova barked out orders and heard reports from officials at the scene and at nearby hospitals about casualties and the logistics of treating the injured.

President Dmitry Medvedev ordered authorities to help the victims and determine what caused the derailment, state media cited the Kremlin as saying.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/eu_russia_train_derailed

hno: oh no!!


----------



## hans280

webeagle12 said:


> But Russia has also been plagued by deadly accidents resulting from its deteriorating Soviet-era infrastructure and from negligence.


You seem to have been censoring the text a bit, Webeagle12? The link you provided included the following text: "But Russia has also been plagued by deadly accidents resulting from its deteriorating Soviet-era infrastructure, *a high incidence of alcohol abuse *and from negligence." Did you think that was unfair to the Russian railways? :lol:


----------



## webeagle12

hans280 said:


> You seem to have been censoring the text a bit, Webeagle12? The link you provided included the following text: "But Russia has also been plagued by deadly accidents resulting from its deteriorating Soviet-era infrastructure, *a high incidence of alcohol abuse *and from negligence." Did you think that was unfair to the Russian railways? :lol:


It wasn't there when I copied article from yahoo. Did you ever think that they keep updating/ changing article content as time goes by? Normal person would figure it out, especially on the top it's says how many minutes ago article was updated. Also if you read article now, that paragraph is removed. Any other questions you might have for me?


----------



## hans280

^^No further questions, your honour. (Especially not to someone who's so snappy about being teased a bit... ) That said, in my experience yahoo, ap, reuters and all the others normally ad or delete entire paragraphs (hence also the extremely short paragraphs in their reporting) rather than stick text into existing sentences.


----------



## webeagle12

hans280 said:


> ^^No further questions, your honour. (Especially not to someone who's so snappy about being teased a bit... ) That said, in my experience yahoo, ap, reuters and all the others normally ad or delete entire paragraphs (hence also the extremely short paragraphs in their reporting) rather than stick text into existing sentences.


oh sorry I though you were serious, my apology. :cheers:


----------



## JoKo65

> *Rescue work ends at site of St. Petersburg-bound train attack
> 
> 20:04 28/11/2009*
> 
> Russian rescue workers rounded up on Saturday work at the site of a deadly attack on a Moscow-St. Petersburg train.
> 
> Russia's federal security chief earlier said that an explosive device equivalent to 7 kg of TNT caused Friday evening's deadly derailment. At least 26 people were killed and over 90 injured.
> 
> Traces of explosives have been found at the scene and prosecutors have opened a criminal case on charges of terrorism.
> 
> "We are concluding our search," Emergency Situations Minister Sergei Shoigu said.
> 
> In other developments, Russia's health minister said that the 18 people listed as missing after the attack had not been located in the three carriages that went off the rails. Rescue workers are assuming they independently left the scene of the crash.
> 
> Interior Minister Rashid Nurgaliyev issued on Saturday a description of one of the main suspects. He told journalists the suspect was "over 40, stocky and ginger-haired."
> 
> The announcement came after Russian Railways chief Vladimir Yakunin said that a second, weaker bomb had exploded on Saturday at 2:00 p.m. (11:00 GMT) at the site of the attack, but that it had not caused any injuries.
> 
> […]


http://en.rian.ru/russia/20091128/157022176.html


----------



## JoKo65

> Dec 02, 2009
> 
> *Train from Kyoto to Copenhagen project participants arrive in Moscow.*
> 
> A group of environmental protection experts has crossed the Trans-Siberian Railway in a special RZD carriage as part of a global project organized by the International Union of Railways (UIC), Russian Railways (RZD), the United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP), and the World Wildlife Fund (WWF). RZD Vice President Oleg Toni took part in the ceremonial meeting of the environmental journey participants.
> 
> "Railway transport is recognized throughout the world as one of the most environmentally friendly, because the intensity of its energy consumption is significantly lower than that of other forms of transport, for example cars", Toni said during the meeting.
> 
> He said that RZD is actively taking part in environmental protection initiatives. The company has drawn up and adopted an Environmental Strategy up to 2015, with an outlook until 2030, which envisages an environmental impact reduction of 35% by 2015, and 70% by 2030.
> 
> Each year, the company implements its program for resource saving and its "Ensuring Environmental Security" investment project. Each year during major repairs to fuel-powered locomotives, more than 200 outdated engines are replaced with modern environmentally friendly Russian-made engines, which raise the fuel efficiency of repaired locomotives by 15%.
> 
> Since the founding of RZD (from 2003 through 2009), the company has reduced its atmospheric emissions by 34%, liquid waste dumping in surface water bodies by 60%, and industrial water use by 27%.
> 
> International Union of Railways representative Margrethe Sagevik, speaking on behalf of participants in the environmental expedition, thanked Russian Railways for organizing the journey, and noted the high level of qualifications among company specialists involved in tackling environmental monitoring issues and implementing natural protection measures.
> 
> From Moscow, the environmental team will travel to Brussels, where they will join the Brussels-Copenhagen Climate Express, and deliver a "climate" message drawn up in Kyoto to the UN conference, to be held in Copenhagen from 17 to 18 December 2009. The main goal of the "Train to Copenhagen" campaign is to draw attention to the role of transport in climate change, and to promote rail transport, which could provide one of the solutions to the problem of carbon dioxide emissions.
> 
> 
> Press Contact:
> Liesbeth de Jong
> UIC Press Relations
> T: + 33 1 44 49 20 53
> [email protected]


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=4839&refererLayerId=3920&id=105429


----------



## JoKo65

> Dec 04, 2009
> 
> *"Security is always a priority at the Company" says Yakunin.*
> 
> According to Vladimir Yakunin, the bomb attack on the Nevsky Express passenger train should once again focus the attention of the public and government and law enforcement officials on the fact that ensuring security and safety should be considered comprehensively, rather than just focusing on terrorist threats.
> 
> "The Company always gives priority to security and safety issues. That - and the maintenance of track, facilities and rolling stock. However, everything regarding security in terms of unlawful interference is the remit of the authorities," Vladimir Yakunin, President of Russian Railways, told journalists. According to Yakunin, the Company will review its safety and security equipment and carry out extra training and briefings with train and engine crews.
> 
> "The Company has stressed repeatedly that the legislation currently in force does not meet the threats faced by Russia’s railways in its daily operations. It is therefore is important to consider a draft law to increase the punishment for interfering with rail transport in any way," noted Vladimir Yakunin.


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzden...fererPageId=117&refererLayerId=3920&id=105432


----------



## chornedsnorkack

JoKo65 said:


> http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzden...efererPageId=15&refererLayerId=3920&id=105421


After Neva Express was blown up, is Sapsan still on schedule for next Friday?


----------



## JoKo65

chornedsnorkack said:


> After Neva Express was blown up, is Sapsan still on schedule for next Friday?


As far as I know Nevskij Ekspress is in service again and Sapsan is on schedule.


----------



## rmcee

*Russia: Loading of export cargos in ports of Russia by rail up 5 %*_

Between January and November 2009, loading of export cargos in ports of Russia by rail rose 5% compared with the respective period last year and amounted 241.2 million tons.
According to Port News quoting the Russian Railways press service, over 46.1 million tons (+23 %) have been transshipped to the ports of the Far East. Loading of coal has also increased by 31 % (+6.1 million tons), ferrous metals by 43 % (+2.3 million tons), oil by 19 % (+1.3 million tons), coke up by 2.7 times (+0,4 million tons).

According to forecasts, loading of export cargos by rail to the Far East region is expected to grow further in December 2009._


----------



## JoKo65

Sapsan is in service now:


----------



## Aan

I hope I can ask here, but can anyone help me with ticket prices for Transmanchurian railway?

I red something like it's not possible to normally buy these tickets because they are all bought by travel agencies and it's possible to buy it only over them (of course with surcharge).

I'm interested in going from Slovakia by Transmanchurian railway to Beijing, I need only oneway ticket, what's normal/cheapest price of one way ticket from Moscow - Beijing in summer (august)? I was counting with something like 250-300EUR + russian visas and heard it's much cheaper buy these tickets in our train station in Slovakia than in Moscow, but if it will be more screw it, will rather buy airplane ticket (round trip (which I don't need) from 400E) and skip Russia completely this time (and save money and hassle from russian visas).


----------



## ruslan33

Trains for Olympia: Siemens receives orders worth up to 580 million euros



> Siemens has received an order from Russian Railways (RZD) to supply a total of 54 regional trains for the 2014 Winter Olympic Games in Sochi. The agreement is worth up to 580 million euros. A firm order worth around 410 million euros has been placed for the first 38 Desiro type trains, which will be manufactured entirely at the Siemens plant in Krefeld, Germany. A preliminary contract has been signed for a further 16 units. These trains should then be partly built in Russia. The agreements were signed only a few days after the official start of the Velaro RUS high speed train, also built by Siemens. The train went into passenger service on the mainline between Moscow and St. Petersburg on December 17.


http://w1.siemens.com/press/en/pressrelease/?press=/en/pressrelease/2009/industry/i20091222.htm


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

ru_railway


----------



## Rail_Serbia

Aan said:


> I hope I can ask here, but can anyone help me with ticket prices for Transmanchurian railway?
> 
> I red something like it's not possible to normally buy these tickets because they are all bought by travel agencies and it's possible to buy it only over them (of course with surcharge).
> 
> I'm interested in going from Slovakia by Transmanchurian railway to Beijing, I need only oneway ticket, what's normal/cheapest price of one way ticket from Moscow - Beijing in summer (august)? I was counting with something like 250-300EUR + russian visas and heard it's much cheaper buy these tickets in our train station in Slovakia than in Moscow, but if it will be more screw it, will rather buy airplane ticket (round trip (which I don't need) from 400E) and skip Russia completely this time (and save money and hassle from russian visas).


My advices:
1. If it is urgent for you, travel to Beijing by plane. In all other cases, we recommend you train.
2. Stay in each city at least one day (Kazan, Yekaterinburg, Omsk, Novosibirsk). In Russia (excluding Moscow) there is no cultural tourist resources ... in programs of most tourist agencies. These cities are very interesting and different than anything in Europe.
3. Do not use euros rather than dollars! If you've got, use credit cards, because in all the cities there are branches of large European banks. (ProCredit, Banca Intesa, RainFaissen).
4. Learn at least basic Russian! Do not expect from someone that speaks English! You're from Slovakia, you will learn 500 words easy to be getting along. Russians, especially in Siberia, are very sociable and want to help you, but only by someone younger you may speak English!
5. Buy a ticket directly to the railway stations in each city. Avoid the tourist agencies. Count to one kilometer in one direction cost 0.03 euros. Lunch in the train is 5 euros. 

I have some more advices, but that is enough for begining. Are there anywhere threat about visiting Russia by train?


----------



## Pansori

A Deutsche Welle broadcast of Velaro RUS trip from Germany to Russia (sorry in case this has already been posted before)


----------



## rmcee

_*Russia: New link to improve rail freight between Europe and Asia*

Representatives of Russia, Ukraine, Slovakia and Austria are now in process of selecting contractors to prepare a feasibility study on the proposed construction of a broad-gauge railway between Vienna and Košice in Slovakia.

The meeting involved high level representatives including Vladimir Yakunin, the president of Russian Railways, and his Ukrainian counterpart Mykhaylo Kostiuk. The selection of the contractors will mark the first step in the various nations plan to link the European rail freight network onto the Trans-Siberian railway so as to provide a viable overland route for freight between Asia and Europe.

The meeting follows an agreement, which was signed at the end of May 2009, which described in details the division of costs for the development and construction of the link. This project embodies the approach to developing cooperation not only in railway transport, but in harmonizing transport rights, and providing deeper integration, including between countries of the CIS and the EU. With continuing problems involving piracy on the Suez shipping route and proposed high-speed improvements on the Trans-Siberian being considered by RZD it is thought that this link could provide a useful alternative to deep-sea shipping routes between Europe and Asia. Projections estimate that the line could eventually carry up to 40 million tons a year._


----------



## New York Morning

Gamma-Hamster said:


> ru_railway


Looks quite good


----------



## rmcee

New York Morning said:


> Looks quite good


I have to say I love it!


----------



## New York Morning

Yep. But as for me it's not a kind of some futute train concept, I believe it's quite modern stuff.


----------



## void0

They are planning to buy 38 trains for Sochi and 16 of them should be assembled in Russia.


----------



## void0

St.Petersburg-Moscow, 239 kmph


----------



## New York Morning

Cool. :cheers: Some window view shots?


----------



## 1ajs

Vadimka said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1029779&page=2


txs


----------



## Micrav

About Finland-Russia line, is there facilities for Fins to go to Russia? What about visa. This can be astrong brake to commercial development. And what about other EU nationals. Would be great not to need visa to travel... Or something simplified like in Egypt, you pay 10 € and you are in...


----------



## JoKo65

Micrav said:


> About Finland-Russia line, is there facilities for Fins to go to Russia? What about visa. This can be astrong brake to commercial development. And what about other EU nationals. Would be great not to need visa to travel... Or something simplified like in Egypt, you pay 10 € and you are in...


Fins need visas as other EU inhabitants do too.


----------



## Micrav

Too bad... Nowadays, there could be a simplified procedure... It would really help. Controls could remain at borders, but Visa. What is visa but a tax... This is last century system. Nowadays, we have computers and internet... Police can check anything on anybody... 

This would help to make this new train line cost-effective. Visa is a brake to tourism and travel...


----------



## rmcee

_*Russia: RZD signs partnership agreement with Rusnano*

Russian Railways President Vladimir Yakunin signed an agreement in Moscow today with the general director of Rusnano, Anatoly Chubais, on strategic partnership in introducing and commercializing nanotechnology in railway transportation.

The agreement sets out a mechanism for introducing and promoting innovation, including nanotechnology products, in the railway sector.

Work under the agreement will allow RZD to meet rising quality demands in transport services, and increase transport volumes, freight tonnage, and track speeds.

Under the agreement, RZD and Rusnano will determine the most promising areas in which nanotechnology products can be applied, and the regions and company subdivisions in which to implement comprehensive projects.

The companies plan to develop a system for statistical monitoring of the effectiveness of nanotechnology, in order to create an information base for management decision-making. In line with the agreement, the parties also intend to combine resources to draw up regulatory and legal documents aimed at improving Russian legislation in the innovation sphere._


----------



## rmcee

*Russia: Transmashholding fulfilled bond payment obligation*_

Last Wednesday, February 17, the Russian company Transmashholding fulfilled the 02 series bond payment obligation. The par value of bonds in circulation, which could be put for offer on 17 February 2010, was 1.9 billion rubles.

However, the shareholders put for offer only 14% of bonds in circulation at RUB 272 887 000 par value and redeemed by the issuer. The 02 series bond loan of Transmashholding worth RUB 4 billion was issued on MICEX on 15 February 2007. The maturity period was in four years.

On 18 February 2009 the company successfully fulfilled its loan obligation. In the third quarter of 2009, some shares were released put for the secondary issue. The last 02 series bond offer of Transmashholding should be held on 18 August 2010. On 10 February 2011, the bond circulation will be over._


----------



## JoKo65

Micrav said:


> Too bad... Nowadays, there could be a simplified procedure... It would really help. Controls could remain at borders, but Visa. What is visa but a tax... This is last century system. Nowadays, we have computers and internet... Police can check anything on anybody...
> 
> This would help to make this new train line cost-effective. Visa is a brake to tourism and travel...


As long as Russians need a visa for EU, EU-inhabitants will need a visa for Russia.


----------



## Gzdvtz

Has this been posted already?

Moscow-Vladivostok: virtual journey on Google Maps


----------



## JoKo65

Train ferry:


----------



## miroruse

^^ quite a grim looking railway, quite different than the shiny moscow one. anyway, a deep bow to the people who support it :master:


----------



## Norkey

sakhalin looks great, not only railways. too sad we didn't annexed it from Kolchak in 1920  does it have some photothread in russian forums, too?


----------



## void0

Norkey said:


> sakhalin looks great, not only railways. too sad we didn't annexed it from Kolchak in 1920  does it have some photothread in russian forums, too?


You mixed up Sakhalin and Kamchatka


----------



## JoKo65

> Mar 09, 2010
> 
> *From 5 April, 2010, Russian Railways is increasing Sapsan high-speed train services between Moscow & St. Petersburg.*
> 
> Due to high demand, from 5 April, 2010 Russian Railways is increasing Sapsan high-speed train services between Moscow and St. Petersburg from three to five in each direction.
> 
> In January 2010, 78,910 passengers travelled on Sapsan trains, with numbers rising in February to 81,488 passengers, an increase of 3.27% on January.
> 
> From 5 April, 2010 the following timetable for Sapsan services will operate:
> 
> * Train No. 152 Moscow - St. Petersburg departing at 6:45, arriving at 10:40. Daily service, except 1.01.2011, straight through, travel time 3:55
> * Train No. 156 Moscow - St. Petersburg departing at 13:00, arriving at 17:45. Daily service with stops at Tver 14:13-14:15, Vishny Volochek 15:01-15:02, Bologoe 15:25-15:26, Okylovka 15:57-15:58, travel time 4:45
> * Train No. 160 Moscow - St. Petersburg departing at 16:30, arriving at 20:45. Daily service with stops at Tver 17:40-17:42, Bologoe 18:41-18:42, travel time 4:15
> * Train No. 162 Moscow - St. Petersburg departing at 16:45, arriving at 21:00. Daily service with stops at Tver 17:55-17:57, Bologoe 18:56-18:57, travel time 4:15
> * Train No. 166 Moscow - St. Petersburg departing at 19:45, arriving at 23:40. Daily service, except 31.12.2010 and 01.01.2011, straight through, travel time 3:55
> * Train No. 151 St. Petersburg – Moscow departing at 6:45, arriving at 10:40. Daily service, except 1.01.2011, straight through, travel time 3:55
> * Train No. 155 St. Petersburg – Moscow departing at 13:00, arriving at 17:45. Daily service with stops at Okylovka 14:36-14:37, Bologoe 15:09-15:10, Vishny Volochek 15:31-15:32, Tver 16:19-16:21, travel time 4:45
> * Train No. 161 St. Petersburg – Moscow departing at 15:00, arriving at 19:15. Daily service until 30.05.2010 with stops at Bologoe 16:57-16:58, Tver 18:01-18:03, travel time 4:15
> * Train No. 159 St. Petersburg – Moscow departing at 15:15, arriving at 19:30. Daily service with stops at Bologoe 17:12-17:13, Tver 18:16-18:18, travel time 4:15
> * Train No. 165 St. Petersburg – Moscow departing at 19:45, arriving at 23:40. Daily service, except 31.12.2010 and 01.01.2011, straight through, travel time 3:55
> 
> The departure time for the Sapsan evening trains from Moscow and St. Petersburg has been changed from 19:00 to 19:45 in line with passenger demand.
> 
> The service will be carried out by six Peregrine Falcon trains.
> 
> Due to the increasing number of long-distance passenger and suburban trains on October Railways during the spring and summer season, as well as scheduled summer maintenance on infrastructure, the times of the Peregrine trains are being slightly altered.


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=4839&refererLayerId=3920&id=105467


----------



## rmcee

*New joint project of TransContainer and GEFCO*_

The Russian rail container operator TransContainer and the logistics company GEFCO launched a new project for delivering auto parts for PSA Peugeot-Citroen._

(...)


----------



## void0

Has anybody heard about new high-speed line Moscow-St.Petersburg and using French trains and max speed 400 km/h?


----------



## lanolama

Well, as far as I know it's not possible to gain such speed on existing line. And the new railway line is still only in project stage.


----------



## Pansori

void0 said:


> Has anybody heard about new high-speed line Moscow-St.Petersburg and using French trains and max speed 400 km/h?


Is there any train capable of running at 400km/h in regular service? And is there a signalling system allowing such speeds?


----------



## void0

Pansori said:


> Is there any train capable of running at 400km/h in regular service? And is there a signalling system allowing such speeds?


They are going to build another high-speed line, because existing one has limited capacity. They currently use Siemens Velaro trains and regular track and regular speed for them above 200 km/h. So if they build special high-speed line without all those suburban trains and cargo train traffic, technically they can reach that speed but that will not be a regular speed. They are planning to use Alstom's TGV trains, they cost even cheaper than Siemens. And I suppose there will be enough passenger traffic for them because it seems that current "Sapsan" route is popular in spite of high ticket prises, they even recently increased a number of trains to 5 per day.


----------



## coth

Pansori said:


> Is there any train capable of running at 400km/h in regular service? And is there a signalling system allowing such speeds?


AGV


----------



## coth

lanolama said:


> Well, as far as I know it's not possible to gain such speed on existing line. And the new railway line is still only in project stage.


He wasn't asking, but just bumped the thread.


The project is still in P phase. It should be completed by the end of the year. Then all the information will be announced. The line will be 400 kmph compliant. Yet it doesn't mean that trains will run at 400 kmph at the launch. AGV is just one of contenders.


----------



## JoKo65

> Apr 01, 2010
> 
> *High-speed Moscow - St. Petersburg line to be done under life cycle contract.
> *
> On 1 April 2010, Russian Railways held a conference on using life-cycle contracts in constructing the high-speed Moscow - St. Petersburg line.
> 
> The meeting was attended by representatives from the Presidential Administration, the apparatus of the Russian Government, the Ministry of Finance, the Ministry of Transport, experts from the scientific and business communities and European colleagues, such as project managers of high-speed rail in Portugal, France and the Netherlands.
> 
> Opening the conference, Russian Railways President Vladimir Yakunin said that "the construction of the high-speed Moscow - St. Petersburg line under a life cycle contract is not only a first for Russian Railways, but also the first project of such scope in Russia."
> 
> The speakers at the meeting were extremely experienced in creating high-speed life cycle contracts on behalf of the state, which presented an opportunity to examine and evaluate the experience from the government’s point of view.
> 
> The meeting covered three projects, three successful stories and three countries: Holland, France and Portugal, and examined two broad questions:
> 
> * What is the socio-economic purpose of building high-speed lines and what justification is there for subsidising the cost of infrastructure of high-speed rail on the part of the State, even in the form of payments to the infrastructure provider under the life cycle contract after the construction of the line?
> * Why are life cycle contracts the most suitable scheme for the construction of high-speed railways?
> 
> The European experience of life cycle contracts in high-speed rail was presented by Jan Ochtman, project manager of the high-speed Amsterdam - Brussels line, Gabriel Du Plessis, development director of international projects at French railways, Carlos Fernandez, project manager of the high-speed Lisbon - Madrid line, Rui Sousa Monteiro from Portugal’s Ministry of Finance and Jan van Schonhoven from the Dutch Ministry of Transport.
> 
> International experience shows that life cycle contracts can lower costs by 20-40%, attract international financing of up to 50% of the capital cost, effect the transfer of the technical risks to the contractor and carry out the project on time and to high quality standards thanks to the effective motivation of the contractor.
> 
> The high-speed Moscow - St. Petersburg line has the following design features:
> 
> * Length - 660 km
> * Travel time - 2 hours 30 minutes
> * Maximum speed - up to 400 kph
> * Forecast traffic volume - 42 pairs of trains per day
> * Forecast passenger volume - 14 million people per annum.
> 
> The total discounted social effect of the high-speed project amounts to 1 - 1.5 trillion roubles. Socio-economic benefits will be more than twice the costs necessary for its implementation.
> 
> The effect of introducing life cycle contracts to European standards will result in cost savings of 30-40%.


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=4839&refererLayerId=3920&id=105478


----------



## JoKo65

> Apr 07, 2010
> 
> *Russian Railways presents "Broad Gauge to Vienna" project in Slovakia.*
> 
> Russian Railways presents Today in Bratislava, Russian Railways President Vladimir Yakunin presented a project to build a 1520 mm gauge railway line to Vienna. Vladimir Yakunin’s talk was part of a presentation of joint Russian-Slovak projects, during Russian President Dmitry Medvedev’s visit to Slovakia.
> 
> Mr Yakunin said that under the project, the broad-gauge railway will be extended from Košice to Bratislava and Vienna. The goal of this project is to create a competitive direct rail link connecting European states with Russia and Asian countries.
> 
> As a result of this project, the need to shift cargo between trains at stations where the European rail network meets the broad-gauge track will be avoided. This will halve freight delivery times from Europe relative to sea routes – from 30 to 14 days - and the working capital saved, depending on the value of the freight, will be between $100 and $1000 per container.
> 
> Mr Yakunin noted that in 2007 and 2008, the project’s four-way working group (involving Russia, Ukraine, Slovakia, and Austria) carried out a preliminary investment feasibility study and began market research.
> 
> According to estimates, the volume of transport on the Košice – Bratislava line could reach 23.7 million tons by 2025, and 18.5 million tons on the Bratislava – Vienna line. The planned route to Europe will carry both containers and raw materials (iron ore, non-ferrous metals, and others), and the reverse route will carry containers. According to preliminary estimates, the cost of the project to build the new rail line could exceed 4.7 billion euros.
> 
> "I would like to note that we consider the project to build the Košice - Bratislava – Vienna rail line, along with other international projects of Russian Railways, to be a centre of gravity for other areas of business, cumulatively forming a powerful trade and transport system. This will prove to be a catalyst for the process of rapprochement and effective cooperation between 1520 mm and 1435 mm gauge railway systems, and will provide a boost to economic ties between countries of the European Union and Russia, and between Europe and Asia as a whole", Vladimir Yakunin said. *** Russian Railways has been working with the railway administrations and transport departments of Slovakia, Austria and Ukraine since 2007 on the project to build a line to Bratislava and Vienna with 1520 mm gauge track, involving the construction of an international logistics terminal.
> 
> In May 2009 a memorandum was signed on the creation, with the participation of Russia, Ukraine, Slovakia and Austria, of a joint venture, which began operating in December 2009.
> 
> In 2011-2013, a feasibility study, a complete business plan, and design work will be conducted. Construction of the new line is scheduled for 2013-2015. Commercial train services will begin in 2016.
> 
> The construction of the Košice - Bratislava – Vienna rail line will enable freight train services to avoid the need to shift cargo between trains at stations where 1520 mm tracks meet 1435 mm tracks, leading to a reduction in delivery costs and times, and consequently reducing the transport component of the end price of transported goods. The continuous rail link will provide a faster and simpler means of delivering European goods to the growing markets of Russia, Ukraine, Kazakhstan and other countries that use the 1520 mm gauge standard.


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=4839&refererLayerId=3920&id=105482


----------



## Pansori

coth said:


> AGV


It says top speed 360km/h there.

And what about signalling? Anything that wold allow over 350km/h at present or in development that would allow anything above 380km/h?


----------



## coth

It's still at least 4 years ahead. A lot of technology could be invented during the period.

And as I said - the line is going to be 400 kmph compliant. But it doesn't mean that trains will run at 400 kmph at the launch.


----------



## GrimFadango

^^ Anyway, impressive. Looking forward for more HST in Russia. Also Gdansk - Kaliningrad - Vilinius - St. Petersburg, and Warsaw - Minsk - Moscow would be nice


----------



## Peloso

GrimFadango said:


> ^^ Anyway, impressive. Looking forward for more HST in Russia. Also Gdansk - Kaliningrad - Vilinius - St. Petersburg, and Warsaw - Minsk - Moscow would be nice


That would be a great way to seal a new friendship between Poland and Russia (looks like something similar is happening now) but would also take a awful lot of money. Anyway a Poland-Russia HSR link will surely happen in the future, I believe it's already somehow planned as part of one of the European-wide HSR network "corridors".


----------



## GrimFadango

Currently eastern track of Polish corridor Berlin - Warsaw - Moscow is upgraded to 160km/h (not HSR, but always something). Poland has some HSR program, but unfortunately no 200+ rails are planned into eastern directions (according to this).

Does Russian Railways have plans (or is there already a quality infrastructure) to improve tracks in Kaliningrad (torwards Gdansk) or from Moscow torwards Belarus?


----------



## JoKo65

> *Russia's high-speed train kills at least 3 pedestrians since startup - paper*
> 
> 17:53 16/04/2010
> 
> Russia's luxurious high-speed passenger train running between Moscow and St. Petersburg has killed at least three people, however could be responsible for the deaths of seven, Russian daily Gazeta quoted a senior Interior Ministry official as saying.
> 
> "The deaths occurred when people were crossing rails outside authorized [pedestrian] crossings and failed to hear the silent Sapsan in time," Gazeta quoted the head of the ministry's department in charge of transportation safety, Alexander Brevnov as saying.
> 
> Sapsan, built for Russia by German engineering giant Siemens, began its service on December 17, 2009. It covers the distance between Russia's two largest cities in a record time of 3 hours and 45 minutes.
> 
> "Unfortunately, people very often violate railway safety and pedestrian crossing rules," Gazeta quoted Oktyabrskaya railway spokeswoman, Yulia Mineyeva, as saying.
> 
> "The trains are very fast. A person crossing the track on a green light reaches the middle of the tracks when the light suddenly turns red because the high-speed Sapsan is approaching," Russian weekly magazine Ogonyok on April 5 quoted a Russian retiree as saying. "Imagine a woman with a baby or a person with a heavy bag crossing the tracks..."
> 
> Sapsan has already become one of the most controversial transportation projects in Russia. Besides fatalities, it has caused social tensions among the local residents who are angry about the disappearance of budget rail tickets.
> 
> The price of a roundtrip ticket on the Sapsan is about 6,000 rubles ($200), equal to the monthly salary of a suburban resident.
> 
> Gazeta on April 12 said Sapsan was attacked at least ten times since it started service. Infuriated local residents "greet" Sapsan by throwing rocks or steel reinforcement rods at the train. It has also been shot at from rifles.
> 
> The Russian respected weekly Expert reported on April 8 local residents, who commute between the suburbs and the city, were forced to spend hours waiting for their trains to arrive. And when they finally caught their [budget] train, they wasted their time at the railway crossing, which was blocked in order for Sapsan to pass.
> 
> "We are just like the enemy, everybody hates us. Some even start throwing fists," Expert weekly quoted a railroad crossing gate operator at a railway crossing along Sapsan's route, as saying. "And what we can do? Nothing! In accordance with instructions, the crossing gate should be closed three minutes before an ordinary train approaches, and fifteen minutes before Sapsan comes."
> 
> The weekly said the long "railway traffic jams" actually make little towns inaccessible for emergency services and police.
> 
> Sapsan is a highly lucrative project. The train is in great demand and Russian Railways (RZD) on April 5 increased the number daily runs between Moscow and St. Petersburg from three to five. By yearend, RZD may increase the runs up to eight daily.
> 
> MOSCOW, April 16 (RIA Novosti)


http://en.rian.ru/russia/20100416/158612957.html


----------



## MareCar

A nice Russian EMU I just found out about. It's name is ЭД4МКМ-АЭРО / ED4MKM-AERO, in fact AERO is just the red AEROEXPRESS Version, the white one is just 3D4MKM. There is a Video at the end with nice shots of the interior. :cheers:


The pictures are taken from http://parovoz.com/newgallery/?&LNG=RU&NO_ICONS=0&DESCR=ЭД4МК, train-photo.ru, railfaneurope.net, metroblog.ru, and a few other sites I don't remember.


----------



## Aokromes

MareCar said:


> A nice Russian EMU I just found out about. It's name is ЭД4МКМ-АЭРО / ED4MKM-AERO, in fact AERO is just the red AEROEXPRESS Version, the white one is just 3D4MKM. There is a Video at the end with nice shots of the interior. :cheers:


Nice looking train indeed


----------



## JoKo65

> Apr 14, 2010
> 
> *Russian Railways Invests 41.9 billion roubles in 1Q2010.*
> 
> This year, Russian Railways will complete the renovation of the bridges over the Obvodny Canal (Bypass Canal) as part of a joint project with the Government of St. Petersburg, the Novorossiysk Tunnel on North-Caucasus Railways and a large bridge over the River Oka on Moscow Railways.
> 
> Other projects scheduled for significant investment include:
> 
> * Full reconstruction of the stretch Mga - Gatchina - Veimarn - Ivangorod and railway approaches to ports on the southern coast of the Gulf of Finland on October Railways;
> * Complete reconstruction of the stretch Kotelnikovski - Tikhoretskaya – Krymskay with a bypass at the Krasnodar hub on Volga Railways;
> * Oil to China (Stage 2) by Trans-Baikal Railways;
> * Reconstruction of the superstructure and the full reconstruction of the line on all railways.


http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=15&layer_id=4839&refererLayerId=3920&id=105483


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

*Good news. *



> *Siemens, OAO Russian Railways to Sign $2.8 Billion Regional Trains Deal*
> 
> By Tony Czuczka and Richard Weiss - Jul 13, 2010
> 
> *Siemens AG, the German maker of the ICE high-speed train, is poised to clinch a 2.2 billion-euro ($2.8 billion) order from Russia for 240 regional trains, as Prime Minister Vladimir Putin works to upgrade infrastucture.*
> 
> The Munich-based company will sign a memorandum of understanding on July 15 with OAO Russian Railways for delivery of the trains in the next decade, Siemens spokesman Marc Langendorf said. The company will sign the accord during a visit by German Chancellor Angela Merkel to Russia and China.
> 
> Russia’s government in 2008 approved a railway development program allowing the Russian railway company to invest about 380 billion euros by 2030 to modernize rolling stock and the track network, the world’s second-largest.
> 
> The trains will be a version of Siemens’s Desiro regional model already sold to Hungary’s state railway and London’s Heathrow Express service. The trains will partly be made in Russia, Langendorf said.
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: Tony Czuczka in Berlin at [email protected] Richard Weiss in Frankfurt at [email protected]


*Siemens Desiro*








link


----------



## void0

High-speed plans


----------



## MareCar

Deadeye Reloaded said:


> *Good news. *


Looks like Siemens' Black Accounts for Bribing are still full.


----------



## AlexisMD

1500 km in 20 years ? hno:
China buit 7000 in 3 years and by 2020 will have 50000


----------



## manrush

> Looks like Siemens' Black Accounts for Bribing are still full.


Look on the bright side: there is another company that is offering high speed trains for future lines.

Kawasaki is looking at Russia as one of the potential buyers of its efSET trains.


----------



## coth

Japanese companies are not so pliable. They won't share technologies, like Siemens were always doing, that's why Russia, Russian Empire and Soviet Union were always in close relationship with Siemens.

On the other hand - you shouldn't only sell in a one side (gaz), you should also take something to keep your customer happy.


----------



## void0

AlexisMD said:


> 1500 km in 20 years ? hno:
> China buit 7000 in 3 years and by 2020 will have 50000


I don't think this is correct. Currently there is 650km Moscow-St.Petersburg high-speed route, route to St.Petersburg-Heslinki (450km) will be completed by the end of this year, that's already almost 1000 km.


----------



## ruslan33

MareCar said:


> Looks like Siemens' Black Accounts for Bribing are still full.


Don'ty need to bribe. Siemens CEO's are all former Putin friends who met hem in Dresden in his early years.


----------



## AlexisMD

ruslan33 said:


> Don'ty need to bribe. Siemens CEO's are all former Putin friends who met hem in Dresden in his early years.


so for Example in US if Siemens are friends with Obama they will win the contract ? :lol:


----------



## Pansori

AlexisMD said:


> 1500 km in 20 years ? hno:
> China buit 7000 in 3 years and by 2020 will have 50000


It's not all about km. The most important things to be taken into account when talking about HSR is the population density and large urban centers which have to be connected. Does Russia need 20 000km of HSR? Of course no. In order to have a demand for HSR you need to have large urban centers within a relatively close proximity to each other (say 1000, max 2000km). China is in a perfect situation for that because it has a bunch of 5-15 million cities all across the Eastern half of the country which means all they need to do is to connect them with HSR tracks and the demand is guaranteed. Trains will go every few minutes on all lines and they will be used at near-maximum capacity which means they will be profitable.

Russia, on the other hand, doesn't have as many large urban centers. In fact, there are just two really large ones - Moscow and St. Petersburg which could sustain a very frequent HSR service. There are only a few other centers (maybe Nizhny Novogorod, Kazan? That's pretty much it. Of course, some international links to Minsk or Kiev could be an option as well) that could have proper HSR links with Moscow (and frequencies would be far lower anyway). So all in all Russia probably needs about 2000-3000km of HSR tracks to keep it sustainable and profitable. Building HSR to nowhere just doesn't make any sense because it's cheaper, faster and more effective to fly somewhere instead of building expensive infrastructure that will be used at 2% of its capacity.


----------



## void0

Some results high-speed route Moscow-St-Petrsburg (In Russian) http://www.gudok.ru/transport/zd/?pub_id=356488

Briefly, the project exceeded the expectations. Currently, 7 Sapsan trains are in use, soon will be delivered 8th and the last one.
Occupancy level in June is 93.2% whereas in December when service started 84,6%. Since December 740 000 passengers have chosen this route.


----------



## ruslan33

AlexisMD said:


> so for Example in US if Siemens are friends with Obama they will win the contract ? :lol:


Siemens CEO's are different stories. Read the story about Putin working in Dresden and former DDR guys who are now CEO's of big German companies like Siemens


----------



## hans280

void0 said:


> I don't think this is correct. Currently there is 650km Moscow-St.Petersburg high-speed route, route to St.Petersburg-Heslinki (450km) will be completed by the end of this year, that's already almost 1000 km.


Remains the fact that neither Moscow-St.Petersburg nor St.Petersburg-Helsinki are really HS-lines at this point in time. They are more like the American Acela Express, which runs fast on parts of an upgraded track. 

A truly HS concept (such as the ones pursued in France, Japan and Spain) would bring the travel time between Moscow and Piter well below 3 hours. I understand the Russian government has plans to build some 300+ km/h stretches for (part of) this line over the next 10-15 years?


----------



## Sokol-250

v_florin said:


> LMAO...only in Russia! Seriously, what other nation on this planet could afford the highest of high-tech and employ it in such a way? Reminds me of the Buran shuttle sitting in that Moscow park


Sorry to interfere, but I would like to note that the space shuttle "Buran", which you saw in the park - not a space shuttle. This flying laboratory to test flight and speed characteristics of the shuttle. She did not fly above 3,000 m above the ground.
Real "Buran" died under the rubble of the complex assembly in 2002 year. Also killed 8 people.

Currently still have a second shuttle - "Burya"- after the collapse of the Soviet Union, the space shuttle belongs to Kazakhstan


----------



## Maks33

Now we are waiting for the Sapsan train in Vladimir, on route Moscow-Nizhny Novgorod.


----------



## void0

RA-2


































































































http://metroblog.ru/post/3385/


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
Serbian Railways ordered 12 of these.


----------



## Pansori

Lithuanian Railways has a few of RA-2s bought from Russian manufacturer a few years ago... pretty much everyone (including the typically defensive railfans and even those who actually work in the Railways) agree that these are among the worst machines ever put in service, even if we count the Soviet era trains/locomotives. Extremely unreliable, bad noise isolation, uncomfortable and generally outdated despite the somewhat appealing design (at least at the front).


----------



## ruslan33

Pansori said:


> Lithuanian Railways has a few of RA-2s bought from Russian manufacturer a few years ago... pretty much everyone (including the typically defensive railfans and even those who actually work in the Railways) agree that these are among the worst machines ever put in service, even if we count the Soviet era trains/locomotives. Extremely unreliable, bad noise isolation,* uncomfortable* and generally outdated despite the somewhat appealing design (at least at the front).


Are the seats made of wood in Lithuania, maby they ordered the worst version ?

I don't know but judging from the pictures the trains look comfortable to me.


----------



## Gadiri

*Alliance Alstom / Transmashholding*


This video was'nt post. 







> *Alstom acquires 25% of the capital of Transmashholding*
> 
> 02 March 2010
> 
> On 1 March 2010, Alstom and Transmashholding (TMH), Russia's largest railway equipment manufacturer, signed three documents which firm up the strategic partnership agreement that they signed on 31 March 2009. These documents were signed in the presence of Dmitry Anatolyevich Medvedev, President of the Russian Federation, and Nicolas Sarkozy, President of France.
> 
> The partners both signed:
> 
> a Share Purchase Agreement under the terms and conditions of which Alstom acquires a 25% stake + 1 share in Transmashholding's parent company, Breakers Investment BV.
> an amendment to the current Shareholders’ Agreement between the shareholders on how the company is to be managed.
> a Master Cooperation Agreement between Transmashholding and Alstom Transport which specifies the terms according to which their joint activities in developing and manufacturing new rolling stock and components for railway equipment are to be carried out.
> Alstom's acquisition of a stake in TMH is subject to certain conditions. As soon as these conditions have been met, within a maximum of six months, Alstom will make an initial payment of US$75 million to TMH. The balance will be paid in 2012, and the exact amount will depend on Transmashholding's results for the period 2008-2011.
> 
> Under the terms and conditions of the strategic partnership agreement signed on 31 March 2009, a representative of Alstom Transport was appointed Transmashholding’s new deputy managing director. He was joined in Russia by a team of French experts, all specialists in manufacturing, engineering, human resources and financial control.
> 
> *A joint engineering company - "Tekhnologii Relsovogo Transporta – TRT" has already been set up and registered in Russia*. This company is tasked with creating Russian centres of excellence for designing and manufacturing railway system equipment and key components, integrating the latest technologies developed by Alstom Transport and TMH. This engineering centre *is already working on the design of an electric passenger locomotive, the EP-20, capable of speeds of up to 200 km/h, which will serve as a template for a future range of new Russian locomotives for various uses*.
> 
> 
> About Alstom Transport
> A promoter of sustainable mobility, Alstom Transport develops and markets the most complete range of systems, equipment and services in the railway sector. Alstom Transport manages entire transport systems, taking in rolling stock, signalling and infrastructure, and offers “turnkey” solutions. *Alstom Transport recorded sales of 5.7 billion euros in the fiscal year 2008-2009 *and an increase in orders of 9% compared to the previous year. Alstom Transport is present in over 60 countries and employs some 27,000 people.
> 
> About Transmashholding
> Transmashholding is Russia’s leading rail manufacturer. In particular it is known for its production of electric and diesel locomotives, converters, freight and passenger cars, suburban and metro cars, diesel engines for locomotives and diesel generators.* In 2009 Transmashholding’s sales reached 1,7 billion euros. The company employs over 57,000 workers*.


http://www.transport.alstom.com/pr_...v2/2010/&idRubriqueCourante=13931&cookie=true


----------



## coth

Pansori said:


> Lithuanian Railways has a few of RA-2s bought from Russian manufacturer a few years ago... pretty much everyone (including the typically defensive railfans and even those who actually work in the Railways) agree that these are among the worst machines ever put in service, even if we count the Soviet era trains/locomotives. Extremely unreliable, bad noise isolation, uncomfortable and generally outdated despite the somewhat appealing design (at least at the front).


And how much Lithuanian Railways paid for it?


----------



## MareCar

Well maybe the producer has improved them a bit and worked out the problems.


----------



## Pansori

coth said:


> And how much Lithuanian Railways paid for it?


I was unable to find it online. I guess they just wen't for the cheapest option not caring about anything else.


----------



## coth

RA2 is a short DMU (officially just a rail diesel bus, but it has at least 2 cars). Obviously it's a solution for rural regions with very low passenger flow, so with small money in pockets. It cost just $1mln per car - cheaper than tram.


----------



## Pansori

In that case perhaps they got what they paid for. In any case RA-2 are better than the old D-1s which are museum pieces.


----------



## CrazySerb

coth said:


> RA2 is a short DMU (officially just a rail diesel bus, but it has at least 2 cars). Obviously it's a solution for rural regions with very low passenger flow, so with small money in pockets. It cost just $1mln per car - cheaper than tram.


The model we ordered is more expensive , at 34,500,000.00 CHF for 10 trainsets or 2,6 million euro/train according to the original contract signed in April of this year. It has since been amended , to include two more trains.


----------



## MareCar

Well whatever they are like, they are certainly a hundred times better than the ones they are supposed to replace, the old "Sinobus"-s used in rural areas. The major railway directions are electrified so those will not be used on any major lines between bigger cities, so they should be more than good enough for the job they are supposed to do.

Scroll down, it's the silver ones they are replacing.
http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/foren/read.php?30,4525837


----------



## manrush

Will Metrovagomash/Transmash ever produce elektrichka units?


----------



## void0

See previous page (if you are talking about Transmashholding)


----------



## K_

Suburbanist said:


> So I don't see a problem, for the average person, if a train has 40% of its window seats facing something that is not an window.


The average person disagrees with you. Seats not having a window is the #1 complaint one hears of a lot of modern rolling stock.

It's not so much a question of looking at the landscape, it's more a question of not feeling closed in.


----------



## Suburbanist

K_ said:


> The average person disagrees with you. Seats not having a window is the #1 complaint one hears of a lot of modern rolling stock.
> 
> It's not so much a question of looking at the landscape, it's more a question of not feeling closed in.


Maybe rail companies could charge differently for window-facing seats then. There is always an opportunity for price discrimination and ancillary fees when you have something people complain about.


----------



## Coccodrillo

Have you ever noticed (the very, very rare times you are not inside your car) that *ALL* metro trains, even for lines running entirely underground, have windows?


----------



## Suburbanist

Coccodrillo said:


> Have you ever noticed (the very, very rare times you are not inside your car) that *ALL* metro trains, even for lines running entirely underground, have windows?


Yes, they allow passengers to read station signs or, from the platform, to look into the subway cars and see where it is less crowded (in cases of cars than don't have an open-room design).


----------



## Coccodrillo

No:
1) all modern metros have announcements inside the trains
2) all metros have wide doors and open space interior
There are windows simply because most people feel bad travelling without seeing what is outside the vehicle, even if this "what" is as boring as a tunnel with a light and a sign here and there.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Even if so, this russian train has A LOT of windows. If you don't have a window exactly on your row, there still be a dozen of them on your car.


----------



## coth

Coccodrillo said:


> No:
> There are windows simply because most people feel bad travelling without seeing what is outside the vehicle, even if this "what" is as boring as a tunnel with a light and a sign here and there.


Urban people have tendency to dislike open spaces and prefer secluded closed spaces.


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Coccodrillo said:


> ^^ half of the seats have no window, I feel claustrophopic, when my reserved seat is like these (I do whatever possible to avoid them) I search for another seat or I travel standing
> 
> It's incredibly stupid to build a train so badly.


Well due to harsh winter weather in Russia, it may be the reason for the design of the train.


----------



## K_

Suburbanist said:


> Maybe rail companies could charge differently for window-facing seats then. There is always an opportunity for price discrimination and ancillary fees when you have something people complain about.


The cost of organizing that would probably be higher than the benefit.


----------



## Coccodrillo

Whiteeclipse said:


> Well due to harsh winter weather in Russia, it may be the reason for the design of the train.


No, here it's only a question of logic, paying attention placing the seats would probably be sufficient, without touching anything of the structure.


----------



## soloveich

just a cool picture








http://www.train-photo.ru/details.ph...63&mode=search


----------



## MareCar

Coccodrillo said:


> No, here it's only a question of logic, paying attention placing the seats would probably be sufficient, without touching anything of the structure.


x2

In this case they could have easily placed the seats so that every row has a window besides them, if they placed the seats so that the backrest alligns with the solid part, like in the facing seats configuration. But they placed one row exactly in the middle of the window, while the next one will have no window at all.


----------



## Micrav

Russian Railways has invited foreign investors to bid for a 30-year contract to design, build, finance and maintain new high-speed rail links in Russia. 

It has created a subsidiary company, High-Speed Rail Lines, to handle the project, which will present potential bidders with its strategy for developing the project in March 2011, and will present an international tender for the Moscow-St Petersburg route in December. 

Various high-speed lines, worth about $68bn, are planned to be built from Samara to St Petersburg for the 2018 World Cup under a concession system for the next three decades. 

The 660km line will run high-speed trains with a speed of 400kp/h, which will reduce the journey time between Samara and St Petersburg to two and a half hours from four and half hours. 

The Moscow-St Petersburg line is expected to cost about €15bn ($20.4bn), while preliminary maps by Russian Railways show the new line running through Tver, Novogorod and Leningrad, although the final route is yet to be finalised. 

A 3,000km line towards the Urals will link Moscow to Nizhny Novgorod, Kazan, Samara and Yekaterinburg, while long-term plans are to build high-speed lines to Kiev and Minsk, and to capitals throughout the former Soviet Union and Europe. 

Construction is expected to start in 2013, and the successful bidder should complete the 660km line by 2017, a year before the World Cup in Russia. 

The state will bear 70% of the construction costs with the rest from outside investors, most likely from international financial institutions including the World Bank and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, with Sberbank, VTB and VEB expected to join. 
source: railway-technology.com

Anybody wants to draw new maps?


----------



## Peloso

Micrav said:


> (...)The 660km line will run high-speed trains with a speed of 400kp/h, which will reduce the journey time between Samara and St Petersburg to two and a half hours from four and half hours.(...)


I think there's some kind of mistake here... Samara and St. Petersburg are about 1400 km apart as the crow flies (a high speed crow it must be, btw), so it can't be possible, even for a train that *averages* 400 kph, to cover that distance in "two and a half hours"...


----------



## coth

tabloid press, poor journalists and translators

high speed (350-400 kmph)

planned
Moscow - Saint Petersburg (2013 - 2017)

under consideration
Moscow - Yekaterinburg
Kazan' - Samara

3000km in total



improved speed (200-250kmph)

built 
Saint Petersburg - Moscow
Helsinki - Saint Petersburg

under considerations
Moscow - Sochi
Moscow - Kiev


----------



## tarmo1

Micrav said:


> The 660km line will run high-speed trains with a speed of 400kp/h, which will reduce the journey time between Samara and St Petersburg to two and a half hours from four and half hours.
> 
> The Moscow-St Petersburg line is expected to cost about €15bn ($20.4bn), while preliminary maps by Russian Railways show the new line running through Tver, Novogorod and Leningrad, although the final route is yet to be finalised.
> 
> source: railway-technology.com
> 
> Anybody wants to draw new maps?


I think before "to draw new maps", the author of this article (nothing against the poster) should open the map at least (especially that he writes for railway site). Distance betveen St. Petersburg and Samara is about 1 500 km, not 660 km - he perhaps confused it to St.Petersburg - Moscow distance...Then to say that line Moscow-St.Petersburg line is expected to run "through Tver, Novogorod and Leningrad" is noncence because Leningrad is the former name of St.Petersburg itselve ...Also it should be said where there will be new railway lines built and where the high-speed trains will use existing (or upgraded) lines - for example there is already in existence the high-speed Moscow-St.Petersburg line (Sapsan), so probably the author wants to say that the new railway line will be built there...


----------



## xAKxRUSx

http://hsrail.ru/


----------



## Micrav

ja, sorry, I just copy pasted the article without checking. Just thought could be interesting. By the way, no project to link Moscow to Kaliningrad by high speed? Russia has to play its role of economical role in the area... Agreement with Lithuania and Europe needed of course...


----------



## void0

You may get compensation if Sapsan train is delayed.



> Russian Railways have already paid 1, 5 million rubles compensation for delayed high-speed train services to passengers of two Sapsan trains.
> 
> On the January, 17 Sapsan train N 153 St. Petersburg-Moscow was delayed on technical grounds to more than 2 hours; departure of one more Sapsan, N 152, Moscow - St. Petersburg was delayed to 40 minutes. Passengers of the train 153 who didn't return their tickets and continued their voyage, have got 100% compensation, ones of train N 152 - 25% compensation of the ticket cost.
> 
> From the November, 1 compensations are provided for delays of Sapsan trains, - Julia Mineeva, spokesperson of Oktyabrskaya Railway says. 100% of ticket's cost is returned if the train is late more than 121 minutes. Passengers of the train N 153 could take receive their money at Leningragsky Railway terminal (Moscow).
> 
> Causes of breakdown are being cleared up. According to preliminary data, it could be software failure.


----------



## CPHbane

source


----------



## CPHbane

CPHbane said:


> source


Minsk-Moscow，speed up to 400,impressed!


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Can someone explain why the preferred route Moscow-Rostov was via Kursk and Harkov rather than Voronež?


----------



## Rapter

It would be great if the Moscow-Minsk line would get built, maybe after that it would be possible to extended that line to Kaliningrad via Vilnius


----------



## jonasry

Why is it proposed to build a completly new line Moscow-St. Petersburg? Woulden't it be more cost-effective to upgrade the existing one further?


----------



## Rapter

jonasry said:


> Why is it proposed to build a completly new line Moscow-St. Petersburg? Woulden't it be more cost-effective to upgrade the existing one further?


Not really, since there is already quite a heavy traffic going on that track, afterall it would be only Siemens Velaro (Sapsan), which would be capable to run at 400km/h which would be like 5-10% of all that traffic, so a lot of trains would have to slow down at some stations in between Moscow and St. Petersburg, just to let 'Sapsan' pass them by.

Another reason is that there's too many level crossings on the existing line, and the barrier closes 15mins before the 'Sapsan' passes, where it closes about 5mins before the conventional trains pass.

The new track's only user would be 'Sapsan' trains, so there would be no worries about traffic intensity

The new line will have absolutely no level crossings, will be fully enclosed, and allowing trains to operate safely at the speed of 400km/h, which will shorten travel time between two cities to only 2h 30mins. 

Basically, it's economically better just to build a new track, than upgrading it, the upgrading works would also take much longer, since the track is already in use, and on the new track there will be no traffic at all (while it's u/c) this will result in a bigger efficency with money and time :horse:


----------



## Woonsocket54

Rapter said:


> Another reason is that there's too many level crossings on the existing line, and the barrier closes 15mins before the 'Sapsan' passes, where it closes about 5mins before the conventional trains pass.


15 minutes of a closed _shlagbaum_ without a train passing? That's an outrage.


----------



## Rapter

It is indeed, one of the reasons, why they need that new high-speed line ASAP


----------



## Gadiri

From moroccan forum





http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng?STRUCTURE_ID=4054


----------



## Gadiri




----------



## Gadiri

*Russia make tracks in Abhkazia*


----------



## void0

Few central railway station in Russian cities:
Ufa

























Samara

































Rostov-on-Done

























Chelyabinsk


----------



## traveler

Nice!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Aeroexpress" received major Global AirRail Award 2011*

:cheers::cheers::cheers::banana::banana::banana::rock::rock::rock::applause::applause::applause:

On 18th May in the capital of Latvia, Riga, the air-rail community gathered to reveal who are the winners of the first ever Global AirRail Awards 2011. Finalists of 10 entries waited with anticipation to learn who delivered the best results last year and achieved excellence in their operations.

The competition was fierce and the fight for the winning place was tense and well deserved. As the French General Charles De Gaulle said – “Nothing great will ever be achieved without great people, and people are great only if they are determined to be so”.

And there are no greater people than the ones in air-rail - determined to achieve excellence in everything they do.

Entries for the Global AirRail Awards 2011 were collected from February till March 2011 and then six prominent judges scored selected entries individually. The winner was selected summing up all judges scores and the one that achieved highest score in the category, was selected as a winner of that category.

*The Global AirRail Awards 2011 Judges:*
1) Ad Rutten, President, "Airports Council International Europe";
2) Andrew Sharp, Director General, "International Air-Rail Organisation"; 
3) Paul Simmons, General Manager UK, "EasyJet Airline Company Limited";
4) Ann Frye, Independent Consultant, Ann Frye;
5) Richard Brown, Managing Director, "Northstar Consultancy";
6) William W. Millar, President, "American Public Transportation Association";
7) Diane Burke, Head of Sales & Marketing, "First Greater Western Ltd";
8) Peter Cotton, Former Managing Director of "Scotrail and Gatwick Express".

*Air Rail Link of the year - "Aeroexpress":*








Link

LLC "Aeroexpress" was formed in 2005 and is owned by JSC "Russian Railways" and LLC "Delta-Trans-Invest". The company provides high-speed and reliable train services between all of Moscow’s major airports (Sheremetyevo, Domodedovo and Vnukovo) and the city centre.

It takes 35 minutes to get to Vnukovo and Sheremetyevo airports and 45 minutes to Domodedovo on the purpose built AERO trains. An in-town check-in desk operates at Paveletsky Station for passengers travelling to Domodedovo airport.

2010 was the greatest year since the launch of the company. The number of passengers travelling on Aeroexpress rose 38%, comparing to 2009, and reached 11.46 mln. Another great achievement was a 66% growth in company’s profits.

This was achieved via number of customer service improvement initiatives, including the launch of 4G mobile and Wi-Fi Internet on all Aeroexpress trains and the new business-class carriages that proved to be very popular among travellers - 3.8% of passengers choose to travel in the business-class coaches.

In 2010 "Aeroexpress" also launched innovative e-ticketing solutions and partnerships: passengers buying tickets online are benefiting from 10% discount and S7 customers can buy "Aeroexpress" tickets on the airline’s website or via S7 smart-phone app. From April 2010 "Aeroexpress" frequent travellers can benefit from the contactless smart-card tickets that also allowed to form a partnership with Moscow Metro and issue a single ticket for seamless travel. Shortly after that "Aeroexpress" has become a full partner of the MasterCard® SELECT programme, offering 10% discount on travel in Aeroexpress business class when paying using their Gold MasterCard®, World MasterCard®, Platinum MasterCard® and World Signia MasterCard® (offer ended on 31 December 2010).

In late 2010 "Aeroexpress" and Sheremetyevo International Airport introduces self-service in-town check-in service at Moscow’s Belorussky Rail Terminal.

The other finalists in this category were "MTR Corporation Ltd" (Hong Kong), Metro do Porto (Portugal), "Arlanda Express" (Stockholm, Sweden) and "Flytoget" (Oslo, Norway).









airrailawards









airrailawards









airrailawards


----------



## void0

RA-2 for Serbia


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

When RA-2 will be finished?


----------



## hammersklavier

Gadiri said:


>


On that map it looks like a rather small section of Russia would be served, but in reality that area's about as big as the whole of Western Europe! Nice!


----------



## golov

^^ The layers in the map are completely wrong btw, just look at where St Petersburg is ... :dunno:

It would be great to have a map like this which is accurate, detailed and aesthetically pleasing


----------



## coth

hammersklavier said:


> On that map it looks like a rather small section of Russia would be served, but in reality that area's about as big as the whole of Western Europe! Nice!


actually pretty small part of russia is actually populated.

and there are almost no plans to cover western russia. mainly central and eastern russia.

do not look at routing - it's highly schematic. but at least cities located on their places.


----------



## hammersklavier

Yeah, I know. Like 90% of Russia's population lives west of the Urals. I was just saying that that small section of Russia is as big as all of Western Europe combined...which is pretty incredible to think about, for an American.


----------



## golov

hammersklavier said:


> Yeah, I know. Like 90% of Russia's population lives west of the Urals. I was just saying that that small section of Russia is as big as all of Western Europe combined...which is pretty incredible to think about, for an American.


America is not so small itself


----------



## iHuman0x60

These plans look somewhat fantastic for a Russian... Hope they'll be fullfilled!


----------



## XAN_

coth said:


> actually pretty small part of russia is actually populated.
> 
> and there are almost no plans to cover western russia. mainly central and eastern russia.
> 
> do not look at routing - it's highly schematic. but at least cities located on their places.
> *pic skip*


Some legend
Brown - existing "upgraded" tracks 160-250.
Red- High-speed, 300+ rail, to be built, first stage.
This one color - High-speed, 300+ rail, to be built, second stage.
Green - "upgraded" tracks 160-200, to be built.
Blue - routes without infrastructures upgrades, but with express, non-stop, high-priority dispatched trains to be introduced.

The darker is background, the higher population density is.


----------



## Gadiri

> *RZD launches Moscow - Beijing tourist train​
> 18 August 2011 *
> 
> 
> RUSSIA: The Russian Railways Tour corporate and private travel services joint venture of RZD's Federal Passenger Company and Intourist launched an inaugural tourist train from Moscow to Beijing on *August 15*.
> 
> *Designed for holidaymakers rather than people making an end to end journey, the trip takes 14 days and includes stops for guided tours in Kazan, Yekaterinburg, Novosibirsk, Krasnoyarsk, Irkutsk, Ulan-Ude, Ulaanbaatar and Erenhot, as well as a trip to Lake Baikal*. *Onboard services are provided in seven languages,* and the entertainment programme includes musical evenings, films and local food.
> 
> A return trip will run from August 20 to September 4. *The next journey will be announced in November,* and depending on demand could run in August 2012, as RZD says August is 'the most comfortable time' to make the journey.


http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/ne...zd-launches-moscow-beijing-tourist-train.html


----------



## Gadiri

> *
> RZD and Transmashholding agree double-deck train concept​11 August 2011 *
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> RUSSIA: Transmashholding announced on August 11 that it had agreed terms of reference with Russian Railways for the development of *160 km/h double-deck trainsets for inter-regional services on routes of up to 700 km*.
> 
> *Production is expected to begin in 2014*, with the first trains used on routes from *Moscow to Tver, Yaroslavl, Vladimir, Ryazan, Tula and Kaluga*.
> 
> *Each train will comprise between six and 12 double-deck coaches from TMH's Tver works*, top-and-tailed by single-cab 3 kV DC electric locomotives rated at 4 MW which will be built at TMH's Novocherkassk plant. According to TMH, the height of double-deck stock means there would be no roof or under-floor space for the electrical equipment needed for an electric multiple-unit.
> 
> *The air-conditioned coaches will have three classes, business class featuring seat-back entertainment systems, standard class having a 2+2 seating arrangement and economy class 3+2.* *There will also be wheelchair facilities, a snackbar, space for bulky luggage and CCTV.*
> 
> TMH expects shareholder Alstom to be a strategic partner in the project


http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/news/single-view/view/rzd-agrees-double-deck-train-concept.html


----------



## void0

Some Russian railway stuff from Expo 1520
Test labs

































Electric locomotive Granit


































New ED4M 


























































Moscow - Nice railroad stock made by Transmashholding

































New electric loco designed together with Alstom



































































Experimental gas powered loco


















http://metroblog.ru/post/3811/


----------



## Aokromes

Amazing photos, the Granit is the 2 bodies model or the 3 bodies?


----------



## void0

Aokromes said:


> Amazing photos, the Granit is the 2 bodies model or the 3 bodies?


It seems 2









It is the most powerful Russian loco


----------



## Aokromes

I asked because http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/news/single-view/view/granite-crosses-the-urals.html say there is one larger model with 3 sections


----------



## golov

^^ Stealth design


----------



## ZlobniyShurik

Aokromes said:


> Amazing photos, the Granit is the 2 bodies model or the 3 bodies?


Both variants. With 2 bodies train up to 7000 tons, with 3 bodies train up to 9000 tons (according to russian wiki).


----------



## XAN_

void0 said:


> It seems 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the most powerful Russian loco


Nope. VL85 is. VL15 also (which is more correct to compare, since they are both 3k DC). And GT1 is on par.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Damn those Russian trains are so fine!


----------



## UnrealGoD

Big country requires large trains. Even more that the road infrastructure is not well developed (especially east of the Urals). 
Does anyone know what is the "blue" pneumatic hose for? The red one is for braking. Yellow one for pneumatically powered systems in the cars. And this blue one?


----------



## XAN_

1520 use two pneumatic hoses for braking - one provide braking, and the other _prevents_ it. So in case of accidental decoupling brakes apply automaticly.


----------



## UnrealGoD

^^
It sounds probably and logically.

But:
I have many times visited Europe most western 1520 line. The "LHS" Hrubieszów - Sławków (in Poland) from the border with Ukraine to Huta Katowice. Practically only Ukrainian wagons. (Ukraine has the same cars as other ex Soviet republics (including Russia). Locomotives are the M62 and some ТЭМ2 (both produced in the Soviet Union). But I've never seen a blue hose on them.
I was also in other countries with 1520 gauges. Latvia and Lithuania. You can see the blue hose, but no yellow one. 
Then I thought that blue is the same as yellow because I've never seen them together.

What is the compatibility of rolling stock with a blue hose, to those without it, then?


----------



## XAN_

Well, the yellow one is used only on locos that capable of MU (multiple units), it runs inside loco or multiple coupled locos only - VL-10 double-unit pneumatic scheme http://www.pomogala.ru/tormoza_images/vl10.jpg


Blue and red are obligatory on 1520, and..

...on this foto of LHS M62 all three a clearly visible - http://fotozajezdnia.pl/details.php?image_id=32263&mode=search


----------



## UnrealGoD

I'm not entirely convinced by this picture. The train is far away and the handle in shade or is dirty. On this photo, there is no blue hose. Only a pair of red ones and yellow ones.
When I'm at LHS next time for sure I'll look at them carefully.


----------



## MarcVD

UnrealGoD said:


> I'm not entirely convinced by this picture. The train is far away and the handle in shade or is dirty. On this photo, there is no blue hose. Only a pair of red ones and yellow ones.
> When I'm at LHS next time for sure I'll look at them carefully.


I did Moscow-Beijing by Transsib this summer. Went back to my pictures,
and on all of them where the pneumatic couplers are clearly visible, I
see a blue (on the left) and a red (on the right) only. Some locs have two
blues and two reds. Some also have electric couplers. But I could not see
a single yellow-marked pneumatic coupler.


----------



## arriaca

Are there conflicting reports about stations at airports in the new HSL Moscow-St. Petersburg?

Some say that the new line will serve the airports in the two cities (Pulkovo in St Petersburg and presumably Sheremetyevo in Moscow). Others say that it will connect with the express services to Moscow's airports (difficult, since at the moment they all leave from different stations in Moscow).

Does anyone have hard information, please?


----------



## XIX

Hi, I have a question. Is this train real or it's a fake?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Well, I see inscription "April 1" at this photo. It's a pity, that Italians never heard about Fools' Day


----------



## vladygark

Fake, of course, obviously edited picture of Russian Railways Sapsan train, which is Siemens Velaro.


----------



## XIX

AlekseyVT said:


> Well, I see inscription "April 1" at this photo. It's a pity, that Italians never heard about Fools' Day


Thanks 

I didn't see that inscription in Cyrillic was "1 April"


----------



## vladygark

Desiro RUS (Russian Railways designation ES1) has been delivered and is currently undergoing some tests in Moscow region.























































Source: http://train-photo.ru/


----------



## everywhere

*Russia-China cooperation on railways has huge potential: Russian official*
(Shanghai Daily/Xinhua, June 2)




> SOCHI, Russia, June 2 (Xinhua) -- Russia-China cooperation on development of high-speed rail and a trans-Eurasian rail corridor has "huge potential, the president of Russian Railways (RZD) said here Friday.
> 
> Under a government strategic plan, Russia will build by 2030 some 20,000 km of new railways, including 5,000 high-speed lines, Vladimir Yakunin told Xinhua on the sidelines of an international railway forum.
> 
> "Russia is expected to develop a railway network, including high-speed rail lines, from Kazan and Yekaterinburg (in central Russia) to Khabarovsk and Vladivostok (in the Far East region)," Yakunin said.
> 
> "In this field, we are willing to cooperate with China's railways and financial institutions," he added.
> 
> "China has rich experience in high-speed rail construction, which creates rooms for further cooperation between the two countries in this field," he added.
> 
> Meanwhile, Yakunin admitted that there are some delays in implementing a memorandum of understanding signed by Russia and China in 2009 on joint development of high-speed railway system in Russia.
> 
> There is no change in Russia's stance on the construction of high-speed rail, but the state-owned RZD is still seeking suitable finance and profit modes, he explained.
> 
> Yakunin, who will soon visit China with a Russian delegation led by President Vladimir Putin next week, said that he would meet with China's railway authorities on further bilateral cooperation.
> 
> On the development of a rail corridor from the southwest Chinese city of Chongqing to Germany's Duisburg, Yakunin said that China and Russia have signed cooperation documents and formed joint ventures.
> 
> Last July, the new route was officially launched in Chongqing. It offers a major shortcut to traditional sea trade routes and shorten travel time to Europe from about 36 days by container ship to just 13 days by freight train.
> 
> "This is the first step of the corridor construction," Yakunin said.
> 
> The train services are expected to be increased to once per day in the future as Chongqing's exports to Europe increase. Currently the train leaves Chongqing for Duisburg once a month.
> 
> Russia is now pondering the future transit fee policy following the development of the route and will later coordinate with the Chinese side, he said.
> 
> Besides, Yakunin said the new trans-Eurasian rail corridor is taking shape, thanks to the joint efforts of Russia, China and Kazakhstan.
> 
> Amid global economic uncertainties, such a corridor will boost the global and regional economy and enhance the competitiveness of countries of the railway routes, he said.



http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/article_xinhua.asp?id=74624


----------



## Alexriga

I liek those stealth design trains from page 87.


----------



## Sputnik2012

I am a frequent passenger of Moscow Aeroexpress. Checking the website I found they buy new trains: http://www.aeroexpress.ru/files/doc/tenders/14_otbor_en.pdf
do we now also get new Desiros? does anybody has an idea what we will get and when?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Sputnik2012 said:


> I am a frequent passenger of Moscow Aeroexpress. Checking the website I found they buy new trains: http://www.aeroexpress.ru/files/doc/tenders/14_otbor_en.pdf
> do we now also get new Desiros? does anybody has an idea what we will get and when?


These Desiro trains will be operate by Moscow Aeroexpress only after using for the Kazan Summer Universiade 2013 and Sochi Winter Olympics 2014.


----------



## Sputnik2012

AlekseyVT said:


> These Desiro trains will be operate by Moscow Aeroexpress only after using for the Kazan Summer Universiade 2013 and Sochi Winter Olympics 2014.


Thanks, but then why they want to buy new trains now, if they can take the one from Kazan later.


----------



## lazany




----------



## Pansori

I have a question for my dear Russian railfans. I am planning a trip Moscow-Beijing via the trans-Siberian railway next year and was wondering one simple thing... is there wi-fi internet service in the train? That may sound like a somewhat trivial thing but being on a train for 6 nights is a rather challenging experience and this is where internet connectivity plays a very important role in helping not to go insane of boredom and to stay updated with what's going on. 

If no, then is there mobile GSM/UMTS connectivity along the route? In that case a prepaid SIM card with internet option could come to help.

I'd be thankful for the information.


----------



## yaohua2000

Pansori said:


> I have a question for my dear Russian railfans. I am planning a trip Moscow-Beijing via the trans-Siberian railway next year and was wondering one simple thing... is there wi-fi internet service in the train? That may sound like a somewhat trivial thing but being on a train for 6 nights is a rather challenging experience and this is where internet connectivity plays a very important role in helping not to go insane of boredom and to stay updated with what's going on.
> 
> If no, then is there mobile GSM/UMTS connectivity along the route? In that case a prepaid SIM card with internet option could come to help.
> 
> I'd be thankful for the information.


The train cars are nearly 30 years old. Don't expect such a thing. 3G is available for most part of the route. Be prepare for international roaming in Mongolia and China if you only have Russian prepaid card. (I did this this January.)


----------



## void0

I never understood the fun of 6 days railroad traveling...


----------



## KVentz

Pansori said:


> is there wi-fi internet service in the train?


90 % — no.



> If no, then is there mobile GSM/UMTS connectivity along the route?


In the European part of Russia —*definitely no. GSM coverage exists only around the cities and towns and along automobile roads. I think the same is in Siberia.


----------



## yaohua2000

KVentz said:


> 90 % — no.


I can confirm there was no WiFi onboard — 100%



KVentz said:


> In the European part of Russia —*definitely no. GSM coverage exists only around the cities and towns and along automobile roads. I think the same is in Siberia.


The coverage is pretty nice actually. I did tweet and weibo my journey onboard. MTS is the best. But I suggest you have more than one SIM card from different carriers. Beeline doesn't work beyond Lake Baikal.


----------



## Pansori

void0 said:


> I never understood the fun of 6 days railroad traveling...


Who said It's fun? I guess I'll just have to find out what it is. 
Anyway I love Russian trains. Brings back some childhood memories.


----------



## Pansori

And thanks for the answers. Much appreciated.


----------



## void0

From the article (18.04.2010)


> Так же ведутся работы по установке интернет сети


http://mow-china.com/archives/905


----------



## MarcVD

void0 said:


> I never understood the fun of 6 days railroad traveling...


I did it last summer. It was fun, actually. Like to be on a cruise.
But it's certainly not a good idea to do it in one go. We stopped
in Ekaterinebourg, Baikal lake, and Ulan-Bator. Took us 3 weeks
to arrive in Beijing... As far as I could see, the trains are packed
with tourists during summer.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ I think you also need to stop on many places to break the trip because, AFAIK, those trains don't have showers and thus a person travelling all the way would arrive smelling like a street beggar or so.


----------



## XAN_

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ I think you also need to stop on many places to break the trip because, AFAIK, those trains don't have showers and thus a person travelling all the way would arrive smelling like a street beggar or so.


Well, some have, some not. AFAIK most 1st and 2nd class carriages of "firmeniy" (=premium) class trains have 1 or 2 showers per carriage.
Also, if one have some brain to apply to surrounding reality, you can maintain hygiene without shower. It's just a bit more time consuming than a regular quick shower, but you are on a trip anyway.


----------



## Stainless

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ I think you also need to stop on many places to break the trip because, AFAIK, those trains don't have showers and thus a person travelling all the way would arrive smelling like a street beggar or so.


The toilet cubicles are quite large, you just need a flask of hot water from the samovar and a cup to mix it with the cold from the tap. That and a flannel with some soap would do fine, it is not like you end up smelling that bad anyway if you are not doing anything.

The longest I did was 30 hours so I just had a shower when leaving the hostel or couchsurfing host at one end, then another on arrival at the next place. I cannot think of a better way of travelling.


----------



## 970467

I remember a Belgian couple I met last year on the Belorussian railway station. 
They were so naive to travel from Beijing to Moscow only speaking french and english.:lol:

For all trans-sibirian fans : Don't miss the Baikal lake or better "sea".
You will never see such a impressing thing ever again.


----------



## Stainless

Donodöner said:


> I remember a Belgian couple I met last year on the Belorussian railway station.
> They were so naive to travel from Beijing to Moscow only speaking french and english.:lol:
> 
> For all trans-sibirian fans : Don't miss the Baikal lake or better "sea".
> You will never see such a impressing thing ever again.


I have travelled the world with only English and pointing I saw the Lake last year around May, so it was still icy, then a snowstorm blew the ice away from the shore. I would love to go back in winter and go out on the ice.

I wish I was good at languages, and do try to learn a bit as I go along, before anyone accuses me of being an arrogant Englishman.


----------



## MarcVD

Donodöner said:


> I remember a Belgian couple I met last year on the Belorussian railway station.
> They were so naive to travel from Beijing to Moscow only speaking french and english.:lol:


When we decided to embark on this trip, we all took a year of Russian language
evening course. But Russian is so complex that after one year, we were not
fluent at all yet. Still, being able to read signs in cyrillic, count, and pronounce a
few words, has been a real plus. We tend to believe in western Europe that
english can bring you anywhere you want, but there are parts of the world
where it is not true at all. Russia is one of those places. Fluency in English
wasn't worth a penny over there...


----------



## MarcVD

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ I think you also need to stop on many places to break the trip because, AFAIK, those trains don't have showers and thus a person travelling all the way would arrive smelling like a street beggar or so.


Experienced travellers know how to keep clean while travelling with minimal
amenities, and pack the required gear in their luggage... I did not take any
shower while on board the train, but still felt very fresh after the 60 hours
ride between Ekaterinebourg and Irkoutsk on train n°16 "Baikal"... Not being
able to live without a shower or a power outlet for two or three days is yet
another disease brought to us by modern "civilisation".


----------



## Pansori

MarcVD said:


> Experienced travellers know how to keep clean while travelling with minimal
> amenities, and pack the required gear in their luggage... I did not take any
> shower while on board the train, but still felt very fresh after the 60 hours
> ride between Ekaterinebourg and Irkoutsk on train n°16 "Baikal"... Not being
> able to live without a shower or a power outlet for two or three days is yet
> another disease brought to us by modern "civilisation".


One of the simplest solutions is a wet towel and another towel or wipe soaked in alcohol or alcohol-based solution (e.g. one of those facial spot treatment lotions). Works just fine (tried it) and should work fine for a 6 day train ride.


----------



## Nexis

Does anyone have a picture or video of a Russian Railway crossing? I heard the road moves up?


----------



## Suburbanist

MarcVD said:


> Not being
> able to live without a shower or a power outlet for two or three days is yet
> another disease brought to us by modern "civilisation".


Sorry for not subscribing to the caveman club.

Night trains on multiple-night routes should have sleepers with showers, simple as that.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Sleepers with showers require more maintenance and cleaning (increased labor costs), in addition to requirement of increased water supplies and heating of said water. It also takes away revenue space (i.e. berth space). But no reason to not have such facilities- just charge more to cover those costs. Those that want to travel "caveman style" can buy the cheaper non-shower berths or couchettes, or use a car with a coin-operated shower (sorry, you may get cooties from previous users:nuts


----------



## void0

You can take a shower in lux cabins, e.g.









Moscow-Nice


----------



## Pansori

And what about air conditioning? Do ordinary sleepers have ACs in the Trans-Siberian trains?


----------



## XAN_

Pansori said:


> And what about air conditioning? Do ordinary sleepers have ACs in the Trans-Siberian trains?


001\002 are fully AC, AFAIK.
Not sure about 239\240...

And for sure all cars have centralized heating.


----------



## MarcVD

Pansori said:


> And what about air conditioning? Do ordinary sleepers have ACs in the Trans-Siberian trains?


You can expect air conditioning on all trains qualified as "firmenny".
Others most often not. Trains 3/4 Moscow-UB-Beijing are equipped
with chinese cars that have no airco. But look at the bright side
of things : at least, on cars with no airco, you can still open the
windows.


----------



## Suburbanist

MarcVD said:


> But look at the bright side
> of things : at least, on cars with no airco, you can still open the
> windows.


Lame excuse... 

Modern ventilation/air-conditioning systems clean the air of things like pollen and smells. Morevoer, modern rail cars without windows greatly reduces noise.

There is no upside, whatsoever, in opening windows.


----------



## v_florin

Suburbanist said:


> There is no upside, whatsoever, in opening windows.


What about wanting to take a picture as you roll across some of the most striking landscape in the world?? Glass definitely gets in the way of that...they should at least have a small special open-air observation car attached in the summer for the many tourists that use the Moscow-Beijing trains.


----------



## Peloso

Suburbanist said:


> Lame excuse...
> There is no upside, whatsoever, in opening windows.


Go tell that to the passengers of e.g. one of the "classy" Italian trains' cars that, more and more often, are suddenly left without a/c for lack of maintenance and without any chance to open the windows for lack of personnel...


----------



## Spam King

Suburbanist said:


> Lame excuse...
> 
> Modern ventilation/air-conditioning systems clean the air of things like pollen and smells. Morevoer, modern rail cars without windows greatly reduces noise.
> 
> There is no upside, whatsoever, in opening windows.


You are so annoying, you know that?


----------



## Suburbanist

Peloso said:


> Go tell that to the passengers of e.g. one of the "classy" Italian trains' cars that, more and more often, are suddenly left without a/c for lack of maintenance and without any chance to open the windows for lack of personnel...


That is a problem of lack of maitenance.

High-speed trains can't have windows that open anyway, because of their speed.


----------



## Suburbanist

v_florin said:


> What about wanting to take a picture as you roll across some of the most striking landscape in the world?? Glass definitely gets in the way of that...they should at least have a small special open-air observation car attached in the summer for the many tourists that use the Moscow-Beijing trains.


They can have observation cars with all-glass windows that cover part of the roof till the bottom as well.

Taking pictures without glasses is far less important than having windows that open (and windows that open give excuses for people to smoke in disguise as well).


----------



## Woonsocket54

I guess that's good news - as long as passengers don't have to carry luggage up and down the stairs inside the train


----------



## void0

Vertigo said:


> Will these be the first double deck trains in Russia?


Doubledeckers are manufactured in Russia since a while, and there are plans to use them more actively.


----------



## MarcVD

Woonsocket54 said:


> I guess that's good news - as long as passengers don't have to carry luggage up and down the stairs inside the train


Well, the stairs within the carriage are just nothing compared to those you will 
have to climb, up and down, to go over the tracks if your train does not arrive 
on Platform one at Moscow Bielorusskaia.


----------



## Woonsocket54

MarcVD said:


> Well, the stairs within the carriage are just nothing compared to those you will
> have to climb, up and down, to go over the tracks if your train does not arrive
> on Platform one at Moscow Bielorusskaia.


I guess you mean Moscow Belorusskiy vokzal (masculine), which is the mufti name of what RZD refers to as Moskva-Smolenskaya.


----------



## SkyGurt

Is it Siemens or Russian made? What is the factory name of this train?


----------



## AlekseyVT

SkyGurt said:


> Is it Siemens or Russian made? What is the factory name of this train?


It's Siemens made (in Krefeld, Germany). In mid-2013 it is planned to start production of the second batch of 16 trains in a joint venture Siemens and Russian group "Yekaterinburg" - plant "Ural Locomotives" in the Sverdlovsk Region. The degree of localization of these trains will be up to 20 percent. Total planned 54 units. After the "Ural Locomotives" will take up the order for 1,200 cars for the "swallow birds", which made ​​the Railways in September 2011. Localization of production at this stage, to be increased to 80 percent. Siemens also has an order for maintenance of rolling stock for a period of 40 years. The contracts with the German Railways is estimated at 2.5 billion euros.


----------



## SkyGurt

AlekseyVT said:


> It's Siemens made (in Krefeld, Germany). In mid-2013 it is planned to start production of the second batch of 16 trains in a joint venture Siemens and Russian group "Yekaterinburg" - plant "Ural Locomotives" in the Sverdlovsk Region. The degree of localization of these trains will be up to 20 percent. Total planned 54 units. After the "Ural Locomotives" will take up the order for 1,200 cars for the "swallow birds", which made ​​the Railways in September 2011. Localization of production at this stage, to be increased to 80 percent. Siemens also has an order for maintenance of rolling stock for a period of 40 years. The contracts with the German Railways is estimated at 2.5 billion euros.



You may consider to buy Ukrainian made HSR solutions
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538501&page=2

Double-decker Ukrainian HSR trains are also on the way.


----------



## void0

SkyGurt said:


> You may consider to buy Ukrainian made HSR solutions
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538501&page=2


You have to be in custom union to make these kind of suggestions.


----------



## Northwood-3179

void0 said:


> You have to be in custom union to make these kind of suggestions.


I don't see any connection.


SkyGurt said:


> You may consider to buy Ukrainian made HSR solutions
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538501&page=2
> 
> Double-decker Ukrainian HSR trains are also on the way.


Those EMU's are for general purpose lines, not for HSR ones. The same is correct those ukrainian trains .
But as far as i know there are a large contract with Siemens


> After the "Ural Locomotives" will take up the order for *1,200* cars for the "swallow birds", which made ​​the Railways in September 2011.


----------



## SkyGurt

void0 said:


> You have to be in custom union to make these kind of suggestions.


you wanted to say "you, guys, need to distantiate yourselves from Russia to the same distance as Germany". after that you will respect. good luck :cheers:


----------



## SkyGurt

Northwood-3179 said:


> I don't see any connection.
> 
> Those EMU's are for general purpose lines, not for HSR ones. The same is correct those ukrainian trains .
> But as far as i know there are a large contract with Siemens


Ukrainian trains may be both used for 160km/h as your Siemens swallow birds and may be upgraded to run on 220km/h speed.


----------



## void0

SkyGurt said:


> you wanted to say "you, guys, need to distantiate yourselves from Russia to the same distance as Germany". after that you will respect. good luck :cheers:


No, I just was going to say that Ukrainian train has unproven quality and unlike of variuos spanish/german/french trains are not used anywhere on regular basis, also buying some western trains often means technology sharing. I don't see the point why Russia should buy Ukrainian trains, except political one.


----------



## Sunfuns

Vertigo said:


> Swiss railway rolling stock manufacturer Stadler Rail will build 16 four-car and 8 six-car double-deck EMU's for Aeroexpress, which operates the railway connections between Moscow and its airports.
> 
> Will these be the first double deck trains in Russia?
> 
> Press anouncement from Stadler (in German)
> Railway Gazette Article on this


Those are very good trains. What will they replace? Old Soviet models? The last time I was in Moscow (1995) the condition of suburban trains was rather sad...


----------



## AlekseyVT

Sunfuns said:


> Those are very good trains. What will they replace? Old Soviet models? The last time I was in Moscow (1995) the condition of suburban trains was rather sad...


It's for Aeroexpress routes. Currently there are using such trains at Moscow Aeroexpress.

*ED4MKM-AERO (red) and EM2I-013 (white):*








Quantum REX 10









Quantum REX 10









Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Шпекавыг









d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Sochi, ED4M trains:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ED4_(Electric_trainset)









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## Woonsocket54

what was the reason for not implementing high-level platforms at both termini of Sochi Aeroexpress?


----------



## vladygark

Any new info on ED4M-0500? As far as I know, this train should have entered regular passenger traffic on Moscow-Yaroslavl railroad by december 2012, but it looks to me like this has been delayed, or at least I failed to find any new info/photo. :dunno:


----------



## Theijs

vladygark said:


> Any new info on ED4M-0500? I failed to find any new info/photo. :dunno:


Have a look here for ED4M-0500 photos at Parovoz.com


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE788_iPz_s


----------



## jonasry

This is more of a request. Do anybody here have an high-resolution map of speed limits and technical standards on the Russian railways?


----------



## Juni




----------



## feisibuke

MarcVD said:


> Your suppositions are OK. I did it 2 years ago, we went for Kupe (2nd class)
> and found it excellent. You won't find airco on all trains, just on the best
> ones. And not, unfortunately, on the Moscow-UB-Beijing train whose cars
> are provided by the chinese, and still as they were in the soviet era. The
> positive aspect of it is that you can open the windows, which beats all
> airco if you ask me. There were a few power sockets in the gangway but
> none in the compartments.


Unlike the Russian K19/20, on K3/4, power sockets are in compartments, at least for the first class passengers.


----------



## MarcVD

feisibuke said:


> Unlike the Russian K19/20, on K3/4, power sockets are in compartments, at least for the first class passengers.


Must be new then... When I was on train 3 from UB to Beijing in summer 2011,
there were no power sockets available at all in those old chinese cars. But I
was in Kupe, not SW.


----------



## feisibuke

MarcVD said:


> Must be new then... When I was on train 3 from UB to Beijing in summer 2011,
> there were no power sockets available at all in those old chinese cars. But I
> was in Kupe, not SW.












It's not new. The train has been 30 years old. And the plan of the deployment of the new generation has been postponed.


----------



## Drive.

Big event in the field of railway construction.
The last rails in a railway line are laid 
This highway is constructed in 12 years in the most difficult conditions of Siberia and in places with severe climate.Она connected the BAM highway to Yakutia.
The general is long made 1250 km! ( first part opened in 2008 -442km and last part-808 km ) On it more than 170 bridges and viaducts are constructed.


----------



## MarcVD

Drive. said:


> Big event in the field of railway construction.
> The last rails in a railway line are laid
> This highway is constructed in 12 years in the most difficult conditions of Siberia and in places with severe climate.Она connected the BAM highway to Yakutia.
> The general is long made 1250 km! ( first part opened in 2008 -442km and last part-808 km ) On it more than 170 bridges and viaducts are constructed.


Yes but for the time being, the rail line still arrives on the wrong side of the
Lena river, right ? Iakutsk inhabitants must cross the water in order to get
to the trains... You can cross on the ice in winter, by boat in summer, but
there are those few months in between where the river cannot be traversed
at all. How is this being sorted out ? Will there be a bridge, a tunnel, or what ?


----------



## XAN_

Well, there are plans for a bridge.


----------



## Sunfuns

Isn't this meant mostly as a freight line for mines with passengers being a secondary concern? To get to any bigger city in a reasonable amount of time from Yakutsk you'd need to fly anyway.


----------



## Drive.

Sunfuns said:


> Isn't this meant mostly as a freight line for mines with passengers being a secondary concern? To get to any bigger city in a reasonable amount of time from Yakutsk you'd need to fly anyway.


Really the main objective of the railway transportation of the goods and not passengers . It will push the whole region and will facilitate the export of natural riches along these 1250 km . And there-timber ,coal ,gold ,marble and granite and other


----------



## MarcVD

Sunfuns said:


> Isn't this meant mostly as a freight line for mines with passengers being a secondary concern? To get to any bigger city in a reasonable amount of time from Yakutsk you'd need to fly anyway.


That would certainly be the case within our western culture, as it would be
for any other long distance line in Russia and the other ex-CIS countries. But
when you travel there, you realize that the passenger trains remain heavily 
used. And not only on the trans-siberian line... I do not know why, may be
flying remains unaffordable over there for most people ? In any case, if the
objective was only to transport freight, a bridge into the city would not be
considered. In a harsh environment like this, building such a bridge will be
extremely difficult and expensive. Even if they found a place where the river
is narrower, it will still be 2 or 3 km long...


----------



## 437.001

Another take on the matter:



> *Amur – Yakutsk railway nears completion*
> 
> *RUSSIAN construction company Transstroy announced on August 15 that it expects to complete construction on the final section of the Amur – Yakutsk Mainline (AYAM) in the Far East of the country by the end of next month*.
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...tsk-railway-nears-completion.html?channel=527


----------



## petersgriff

New Siemens Desiro (Desiro RUS):








Автор: Ластовка М.О. / http://www.parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=432876


----------



## vladygark

From EXPO 1520, Metrovagonmash DPM-001 DMU, developed in coop with Stadler AG.




























http://zyalt.livejournal.com/871947.html


----------



## Woonsocket54

This will be blamed on US influence:




























Source: http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/article/hell-in-khimki-station-goes-viral-video/486900.html


----------



## XAN_

Ironically, this disaster are caused by technological works for installing extra mainline track for increasing capacity...
Bat doing so at Friday evening is a really dumb idea. hno:


----------



## petersgriff

Woonsocket54 said:


> This will be blamed on US influence:


What?:weird:


----------



## AlekseyVT

petersgriff said:


> What?:weird:


I guess this guy listened Vladimir Zhirinovsky so much


----------



## petersgriff

AlekseyVT said:


> I guess this guy listened Vladimir Zhirinovsky so much


:colgate:http://youtu.be/9EPBB6MEETk


----------



## Obuyama

New Russian locomotives: 



> http://vk.com/wall-34333635_12591





> http://cs417721.vk.me/v417721905/936f/sHG2zvAQyHY.jpg


----------



## Obuyama

More:



>


& video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeXVtWTe1EU


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...next-generation-emu-in-sochi.html?channel=542
> 
> *Transmashholding presents next generation EMU in Sochi*
> Friday, June 20, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TVERSKOY Wagon Plant, a subsidiary of Transmashholding (TMH), Russia, presented a mock-up of its next generation EMU at the 9th 1520 railway forum organised by Russian Railways (RZD) in the Black Sea resort of Sochi.
> 
> The first of the Iwolga EMUs, series EG2Tv, will be designed for operation on high-density urban routes, and TMH plans to offer it to RZD for the new Moscow Circle Railway service. Tverskoy will produce the first two prototypes by the end of this year and hopes tocertify them for operation in late 2015.
> 
> Using the Iwolga platform, Tverskoy plans to create a range of single and dual-voltage EMUs for city, suburban, regional, and inter-regional services. The maximum speed of the new-generation trains will range from 160 to 250km/h.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...plans-to-invest-more-in-2015.html?channel=522
> 
> *Russian Railways plans to invest more in 2015*
> Monday, June 23, 2014
> 
> RUSSIAN Railways (RZD) plans to increase capital investment by 7% from $US 11.4bn this year to $US 12.2bn in 2015, Mr Valentin Gapanovich, senior vice-president of innovative development and chief engineer with RZD, announced at the 9th 1520 railway forum organised by RZD in Sochi last week.
> 
> There will also be a shift in emphasis from mechanical and engineering investment, where spending will fall from $US 3.7bn to $US 3.4bn, to infrastructure which will see a sharp rise from $US 2.9bn to $US 4.6bn. The redistribution follows the Russian government's decision to upgrade the Trans-Siberian and Baikal Amur Magistral (BAM) main lines.
> 
> Nevertheless, RZD plans to step up motive power and rolling stock acquisitions next year. Locomotive purchases will rise from 839 units to 886 in 2015 even though RZD expects to invest less, with locomotive spending falling from $US 2.1bn to $US 1.9bn. EMU car orders will increase from 685 to 750 with investment rising in line from $US 478m to $US 521.8m


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...locomotive-on-test-in-russia.html?channel=542
> 
> *First gas-reciprocating-engine locomotive on test in Russia*
> Wednesday, June 25, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEST running will begin soon at Egorshino depot in the Sverdlosvsk region of Russia of what is claimed to be the world's first gas-reciprocating-engine locomotive.
> 
> The TEM19 locomotive was designed by the Russian Institute of Research, Design and Technological Studies and built by Bryansk Engineering Plant, a subsidiary of Transmashholding.
> 
> The gas reciprocating engine has a modular design and a multi-functional microprocessor control and monitoring system. The locomotive runs on liquefied natural gas, which is less expensive than diesel and produces fewer pollutants. It is also expected to be cheaper to maintain than a diesel.
> 
> Around 300 hours of tests will be conducted. Testing is expected to be concluded by the end of the year paving the way for production of pilot batches


----------



## Gubot

Maks33 said:


> Video presentation of the Kerch Strait Bridge:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fppGkUsPV2U


The railway would be initially built as nonelectrified as we can see in the clip. But does the bridge construction allow the possibility of converting it to an electrified in the future?


----------



## XAN_

Actually, it was always planed as electrified. I think artist are just to busy with renders, and the agency that are responsible for bridge is the Russia highway authority. So no one cares, whether railway depicted correct or not.


----------



## doc7austin

Would you think that RZD would introduce a seperate train Berlin-Moscow on Talgo rolling stock, while still keeping the Paris-Berlin-Moscow service on traditional RIC cars alive?


----------



## doc7austin

Filming two RZD trains:

Moscow - Paris train at Warszawa Centralna Station:





Nice - Moscow train at Nice Ville Station:






My Youtube Channel:
http://www.youtube.com/doc7austin


----------



## XAN_

doc7austin said:


> Would you think that RZD would introduce a seperate train Berlin-Moscow on Talgo rolling stock, while still keeping the Paris-Berlin-Moscow service on traditional RIC cars alive?


The current order includes 3 trains with variable gauge, that wouldn't be enough for both Moscow-Berlin and Moscow-Paris.


----------



## doc7austin

> The current order includes 3 trains with variable gauge, that wouldn't be enough for both Moscow-Berlin and Moscow-Paris.


Ok, I will rephrase my question.

Lets assume that RZD can only send RIC cars into the French network.
What do you think?
Would RZD keep its service to Paris with RIC cars alive, while starting another service to Berlin with Talgo cars?

I mean RZD cancelled a daily through car between Berlin and Moscow in December 2013. Why would RZD expand its service to Berlin?

Four years ago we had the following RZD services to Berlin:
Berlin - Moscow (thrice in winter, 6 times a week in summer; summer frequency have been cut in December 2011)
Berlin - Kaliningrad (daily, cut in September 2012)
(Amsterdam) - Berlin - Moscow (daily, cut in December 2011)
(Munich) - Berlin - Moscow (daily, cut in December 2010)
(Basel) - Berlin - Moscow (daily, cut in December 2013)
Berlin - Saratov, Novosibirsk, Omsk, Adler, Rostov (once a week, cut in December 2013)
Berlin - St. Petersburg (twice a week, cut in December 2012)
Berlin - Paris (thrice a week)

Today we have only 3 weekly direct services between Berlin - Moscow. Thats pretty meager. I really doubt that RZD would ever expand its service to Berlin.


----------



## XAN_

The reasoning beyond expansion of Berlin service is simple: the current service to Berlin aren't competitive with anything, except for aerophobes and railfap... I mean people who enjoys train ride as separate experience and not just as mean of transit. :lol: The new service with variable gauge and greater Vmax and tilting would cut travel times, so train will again become a practical mean of getting from A to B.


----------



## doc7austin

The main problem for Poles, Germans and other EU citizens is the Transit Visa requirement for Belarus.
Air travellers need only to obtain a Russian Visa.
A faster train wont change anything.
Moreover, the current rail cars (Wlabmee RIC cars, built in the early 90s) have substantial issues with the air conditioning system (maybe its a construction, design or maintainance issue). With no real windows to open, these cars become stinky holes in the summer time. Actally German Railways can deny those cars to enter Germany and sometime they do at Frankfurt/Oder border station.


----------



## XAN_

Well, it still better then current situation. And Talgo trainhotels doesn't tend to have issues with conditioning, AFAIK. Also, I suppose that the target group for this trains are citizens of Russia and Belarus.


----------



## void0

Double-deckers Moscow-Sochi


----------



## Aokromes

^^ Very good looking! you have Rossiya's photos?


----------



## void0

Aokromes said:


> ^^ Very good looking! you have Rossiya's photos?


What "Rossiya" photos?


----------



## ovnours

Probably talking about Moscow-Vladivostok train.


----------



## Aokromes

Yup


----------



## siamu maharaj

Beautiful!


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-electric-locomotive-for-rzd.html?channel=542
> 
> *TMH unveils 13MW electric locomotive for RZD*
> Wednesday, August 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSMASHHOLDING (TMH) presented the first four-unit 4ES5 electric locomotive for Russian Railways (RZD) to the governor of the Rostov region Mr Vasiliy Golubev, and RZD president Mr Vladimir Yakunin at Rostov-on-Don station earlier this month.
> 
> The 13.12MW unit, which TMH says is the world's most powerful dc electric freight locomotive, was built at the nearby Novocherkassk Electric Locomotive Plant.
> 
> TMH says the locomotive will be capable of hauling 7100-tonne trains on steeply-graded routes in eastern Russia, such as the Baikal-Amur Main Line and the Trans-Siberian Railway, where the regenerative braking system is expected to reduce traction power consumption by 15-17%.
> 
> The 4ES5 is equipped with microprocessor control, a telediagnostics system for remote fault-finding and independent traction control on each axle to optimise haulage capability.
> 
> TMH says it expects certification to be completed by November


----------



## _Night City Dream_

"Lastochka" (Siemens Desiro rus) train. Moscow - Nizhny Novgorod.







30 .07. 2014 .


----------



## doc7austin

The final part 10 of the Authentic Winter Journey on the Trans-Siberian Railway: This time we are riding the Premium Train No. 032A "Lev Tolstoy" between St. Petersburg and Helsinki.







Enjoy!


----------



## KOTIKKEAN

doc7austin said:


> The final part 10 of the Authentic Winter Journey on the Trans-Siberian Railway: This time we are riding the Premium Train No. 032A "Lev Tolstoy" between St. Petersburg and Helsinki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


I like your videos and I'm your youtube subscriber! 
Waiting for your new vidz!


----------



## mirzgoat

В России появилась первая женщина-машинист локомотива


Ею стала 21-летняя Софья Дорофеева. Профессию машиниста локомотива исключили из списка запрещенных для женщин в прошлом году




www.forbes.ru






__
http://instagr.am/p/CDgT31kMIe-/


Recently I saw this news on Instagram of the 1st woman train driver in RZD.What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## da_scotty

Long overdue? Archaic views if woman can do job "a" or "b" are really not 21st century.


----------



## Robi_damian

Also, really? I would be really surprised if there was no female train driver during Soviet times. The communist countries in the East made a point of sweeping gender normes aside.


----------



## Dober_86

Ivanovo railway station opened after renovation:























































*...*


----------



## Dober_86

Ulan-Ude railway station opened after renovation too:



















Newly built Sosnogorsk station in Komi soon to be inaugurated:










Sharya station in Kostroma Oblast, renovated: 





































*...*


----------



## Ghostpoet

Russian Railways expands Swift services


Russian Railways has launched new Strizh (Swift) services on the 650km Moscow - St Petersburg and 1800km St Petersburg - Samara routes.




www.railjournal.com





Ghostpoet


----------



## VITORIA MAN

edit


----------



## Ghostpoet

Russia and Uzbekistan discuss cooperating on railway development


Following an increase in freight shipping between Russia and Uzbekistan, the two countries have discussed the potential of better cooperation.




www.globalrailwayreview.com


----------



## Natasza K

I like Sharya station in Kostroma Oblast. Small but colorful.


----------



## Dober_86

RZhD launched a new passenger line between Yekaterinburg and V. Pyshma, a retro locomotove to connect two railway museums in both cities. The touristic route goes where there had never been any passenger service before.

































*...*


----------



## the_tower

So cool! But I am not sure that the stalin portrait was necessary 
Can you show the two railway station museum in question?


----------



## MarcVD

Dober_86 said:


> RZhD launched a new passenger line between Yekaterinburg and V. Pyshma, a retro locomotove to connect two railway museums in both cities. The touristic route goes where there had never been any passenger service before.


Amazing. It reminds me of the tourist service on the old circumbaikal line. Although this one still had regular passenger service. Does it still run ?


----------



## Dober_86

Sakhalin Oblast has ordered three more Orlan railbuses, due in December 2020. Here's the whole newspiece in Russian for reference:

*Три новых рельсобуса начнут перевозить сахалинцев в декабре 2020 года*

Два трёхвагонных и один двухвагонный «Орланы» по заказу правительства Сахалинской области выполнены в улучшенной модификации, с учётом пожеланий пассажиров.

Приёмка подвижного состава на территории предприятия-изготовителя в городе Мытищи запланирована на третью декаду октября. Сразу после этого технику отправят на Сахалин, где ей предстоит пройти обкатку и выйти на маршрут.

Напомним, новый для Сахалина вид транспорта начал курсировать осенью прошлого года, после перешивки узкоколейки на общероссийский стандарт. РА-3 выполняют рейсы по пригородным маршрутам: Южно-Сахалинск – Томари, Томари – Холмск, Южно-Сахалинск – Корсаков. Маршруты для новых рельсовых автобусов сейчас прорабатываются.


----------



## Dober_86

the_tower said:


> So cool! But I am not sure that the stalin portrait was necessary
> Can you show the two railway station museum in question?


 I don't have such information at present. 😌


----------



## Dober_86

MCD – Moscow Central Diameter, a new station Dolgoprudnaya inaugurated. The article states that according to Moscow's mayor 7 more brand new stations are in the pipeline, plus 6 more to be renovated.


































Source: Станции МЦД превращаются в современные мини-вокзалы


----------



## Dober_86

Lastochka launched between Chelyabinsk and Magnitogorsk.


----------



## eucitizen

So also there Lastochka can go 160 km/h?


----------



## Midnight Sun

eucitizen said:


> So also there Lastochka can go 160 km/h?











Lastochka - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Maximum speed
160 km/h (99 mph)
110 km/h (68 mph) on MCC
upgradable to 200 km/h (124 mph)


----------



## Dober_86

Reprofiling the meandering BAM (Baikal-Amur mainline) in Khabarovsk Krai, Far East, between Komsomolsk and Vanino.











































Existing road and reprofiling works seen in the distance:


















Source: XIX. Линия Комсомольск - Ванино: работы по спрямлению и облегчению профиля


----------



## Dober_86

Very interesting specimen of a railway station, a real palace in a village of Litovko, Khabarovsk Krai:


















































Source: XVI. Линия ВолК (Волочаевка - Комсомольск) и чудо-вокзал Литовко


----------



## Dober_86

A renovated railway station opens in the town of Shuya, Ivanovo Oblast:


















































В Шуе после капитального ремонта открыт железнодорожный вокзал


Железнодорожный вокзал города Шуя после масштабного капитального ремонта вновь принимает пассажиров в своих стенах. Инфраструктура транспортного объекта теперь полностью отвечает требованиям безопасности и комфорта. Сегодня, 17 декабря обновленный железнодорожный вокзал посетили губернатор...




www.ivanovoobl.ru


----------



## Dober_86

Renovation of the Kozinskiy Viaduct in Krasnoyarsk Krai, Siberia completed, the project cost 4,6 bln rub.



























Наши достижения | Компания


----------



## Dober_86

Demikhovo machinebuilding plant (DMZ, part of TransMashHolding) has reached a milestone of 10,000th train passenger car manufactured since production started there in December 1992. Currently DMZ builds around 500 electric train cars of various models annually. 














ДМЗ изготовил 10 000-й вагон электропоезда







www.metalinfo.ru


----------



## Dober_86

Railway station in the town of Staraya Russa, Novgorod Oblast.

Before:










After:

































Старая Русса. Соварх.


Хотя основной интерес в Старой Руссе представляют старинные храмы, есть в городе и интересная архитектура советских времен. И самое интересное здание этого времени - эффектный железнодорожный вокзал: Он был построен в 1952-1955 годах взамен разрушенного в годы войны. Проект разрабатывали в…




babs71.livejournal.com


----------



## Dober_86

Novocherkassk electric locomotive plant in Rostov Oblast delivered 15 Yermak locomotives this year for Russian Railways (RŽD) state company. The last two of this year's batch sent to Smolyaninovo depot in Primorsky Krai in the Far East.

Since 2006 a total 1,687 locomotives of the Yermak family have been produced, including two-, three- and four-section machines. Being one of the most powerful in its class in the world, Yermaks are widely employed on the RŽD's Eastern Polygon with its steep mountain passes and meandering railroad outline.














В 2020 году Новочеркасский электровозостроительный завод передал РЖД 15 электровозов 4ЭС5К







www.donland.ru


----------



## Dober_86

Polar Express at Vitebsky station, St. Petersburg.





























__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 1 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 4 January 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86

Renovated railway station in Petrozavodsk, Karelia:











































Погуляли по вокзалу Петрозаводска и оценили, как там всё изменилось после реконструкции. Любопытно...


Реконструкция вокзала Петрозаводска подходит к завершению. Ремонт залов ожидания, билетно-багажного центра, кассовых залов и туалетов уже закончен, сейчас строители занимаются отделкой бизнес-зала. Получилось вроде бы неплохо. В ожидании «большой премьеры» мы прогулялись по вокзалу и посмотрели...




gubdaily.ru


----------



## Dober_86

Bakovka station in Moscow Oblast opened after a major overhaul and expansion. As per deputy mayor of Moscow Likautov, 10 stations of Moscow Central Diameter and a large station on the Moscow Central Ring are planned to be inaugurated this year. 







В Подмосковье открыли новый мини-вокзал


В Московской области на линии МЦД-1 открыли новый мини-вокзал Баковка. Здесь построили новую платформу с навесами от дождя и снега и дополнительный подземный терминал с кассами, турникетами, туалетами и пеленальной комнатой




rg.ru


----------



## Dober_86

RA-3 "Orlan" railbus service launched in Perm Krai (Perm-Lysva, running daily), and Sverdlovsk Oblast (Shartash-Alapayevsk, 2 cars, daily railbuses, 4 car ones at weekends).

























В Свердловской области запустили рельсовые автобусы "Орлан"


Они будут курсировать на пригородном направлении




tass.ru


----------



## Dober_86

On Feb. 5 RA-3 Orlan railbus replaced older RA-2 in Kursk Oblast. A second route will be upgraded in the second half of this February.






























🚄 С 5 февраля рельсовый автобус РА-3 «Орлан».. | Курская область | VK


🚄 С 5 февраля рельсовый автобус РА-3 «Орлан» заменит рельсовый автобус РА-2 на участке Курск-Глушково. Губернатор Курской области Роман Старовойт прин




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86

In more than a century a new railway station is being built in Moscow. It is named Vostochny (Eastern), and it will become the 10th train station of the Russian capital, after Yaroslavskiy, Leningradskiy, Kazanskiy, Belorusskiy, Rižskiy, Paveletskiy, Kievskiy, Savyolovskiy and Kurskiy stations.

Vostochny train station is due to open in May 2020. It will provide an easy transit to the Moscow Central Diameter, Moscow Central Ring, Moscow Metro, Moscow railways and AeroExpress.






Собянин: В Москве завершается строительство нового железнодорожного вокзала


Впервые за последние сто лет в Москве откроется новый железнодорожный вокзал для поездов дальнего следования. "Восточный", ввод которого запланирован к 1 мая, станет в столице десятым по счету вокзалом




rg.ru








































By the end of 2022 a new line will be complete in Moscow as part of Moscow Central Diameter-4. Phase one will include 3 stations and it will span 4 km.









В центре Москвы появится новая железная дорога


Новая железнодорожная ветка появится в центре Москвы прямо над Третьим транспортным кольцом. Как объяснил заммэра по вопросам градостроительной политики и строительства Андрей Бочкарев, линия свяжет Смоленское и Курское направления. Это решит две задачи: создаст новые удобные пересадки в центре...




rg.ru


----------



## masala

Russian made rail cars in Egypt



















































Прокатилась в Египте на российском поезде, показываю изнутри что там и как







zen.yandex.ru


----------



## Midnight Sun

Wrong thread








EGYPT | Railways


I just found this image of eight new ES40ACi locomotives that were built for Egyptian Railways taken just outside of the General Electric locomotive plant at Erie, Pennsylvania, USA this past January. http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=289359&nseq=50 The paint scheme is very close to...




www.skyscrapercity.com





It doesn't matter if they're made in Russia.


----------



## FMK94

Cabview Moscow-Voronezh


----------



## Dober_86

First Lastochka in Siberia. Arrived for test runs between Irkutsk and Ulan-Ude.






















Иркутский транспорт | VK


Мы в других соцсетях: https://t.me/irkgt Instagram.com/irkgt




vk.com


----------



## Dober_86

Zabaikalskiy Krai. The last section of a railway Karymskaya-Zabaikalsk (a town on Russia-Chinese border) has been electrified. 117 km long part of a 365 km long railway cost 9,3 billion rubles to overhaul. The railway plays an important role in Russo-China cargo movement and trade therefore the economics of this electrification were well justified.






РЖД завершили электрификацию последнего участка железной дороги до границы с Китаем | ТЕЛЕПОРТ.РФ


Сегодня министр транспорта РФ Виталий Савельев, генеральный директор – председатель правления ОАО «РЖД» Олег Белозёров и губернатор Забайкальского края Александр Осипов в формате телемоста открыли движение поездов по электрифицированному участку Борзя – Забайкальск (Забайкальский край, граница с...




www.teleport2001.ru


----------



## Andre_idol

Dober_86 said:


> Renovated railway station in Petrozavodsk, Karelia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Погуляли по вокзалу Петрозаводска и оценили, как там всё изменилось после реконструкции. Любопытно...
> 
> 
> Реконструкция вокзала Петрозаводска подходит к завершению. Ремонт залов ожидания, билетно-багажного центра, кассовых залов и туалетов уже закончен, сейчас строители занимаются отделкой бизнес-зала. Получилось вроде бы неплохо. В ожидании «большой премьеры» мы прогулялись по вокзалу и посмотрели...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gubdaily.ru


Lovely interior!


----------



## Newes

Expert shows the photos of 2000s russian railways and trains near Moscow


----------



## Dober_86

Lastochka trains to connect Moscow and Minsk, the capital of Belarus, the route is to be launched on April, 30.














Первая "Ласточка" отправится из Москвы в Минск 30 апреля


Скоростные поезда "Ласточка" свяжут Москву и Минск. Они будут курсировать ежедневно с 30 апреля, сообщили в РЖД




rg.ru


----------



## eucitizen

Dober_86 said:


> Lastochka trains to connect Moscow and Minsk, the capital of Belarus, the route is to be launched on April, 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Первая "Ласточка" отправится из Москвы в Минск 30 апреля
> 
> 
> Скоростные поезда "Ласточка" свяжут Москву и Минск. Они будут курсировать ежедневно с 30 апреля, сообщили в РЖД
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rg.ru


The speed will be 160 km/h? Then the time travel can be around 5 hours and half.


----------



## Theijs

Are the seats comfortabel enough for a 5h ride?


----------



## MarcVD

If it is the same seating arrangement than the similar EMUs used on the ring line around Moscow, then the answer is NO. Ride quality is OK, but for a trip that long, better seating is needed.


----------



## masala

Actually, the trip takes 6.5 hours


----------



## masala

Also, "business class"


----------



## masala

Moscow-Kazan




































Вагон СВ в поезде "Премиум" Казань-Москва - лучшее, что я видел на железной дороге!


В феврале проехались в СВ в фирменном поезде до Москвы. Мои впечатления...




zen.yandex.ru


----------



## BadHatter

Theijs said:


> Are the seats comfortabel enough for a 5h ride?


From my experience on the Moscow- Nizhny Novgorod Lastochka (4 hours), I would say they're not comfortable about like a 3 hour ride. But the Lastochka promises to be half the price of a 3rd class sleeper train so its worth


----------



## Theijs

Theijs said:


> Are the seats comfortabel enough for a 5h ride?


I read that the long distance EMU’s have adjusted seats: Long-distance Lastochka EMUs on test


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Aokromes

MaryAux said:


> Why picture is not available? i want see it.


to old webpages, servers very likely died.


----------



## Ethan Kellogg

I was wondering, when does everyone think that international trains will be fully resumed? Trains between Russia and Belarus are slowly coming back, and vaccines are slowly becoming more available to people. Will ordinary international trains be back by the end of the year? I know that no one knows for sure, but I just want to see when everyone else thinks these routes will be reopened.


----------



## Theijs

Ethan Kellogg said:


> I was wondering, when does everyone think that international trains will be fully resumed? Trains between Russia and Belarus are slowly coming back, and vaccines are slowly becoming more available to people. Will ordinary international trains be back by the end of the year? I know that no one knows for sure, but I just want to see when everyone else thinks these routes will be reopened.


Once the EU memberstates / members of Schengenarea put Russia & Belarus as a (relatively) safe country, e.g. mapping it as yellow or green. I have no clue about non-EU countries that border Russia and Belarus.


----------



## Theijs

RZD introduces an interesting new journey: Поезд 929Щ/930Щ Москва (Павелецкий вокзал) — Москва (Киевский вокзал)


----------



## Dober_86

First Russian hydrogen-powered train currently being developed by a consortium of Russian Railways (RŽD), TransMashHolding (TMX) and RosAtom is expected to be launched on Sakhalin Island in 2024. The hydro-train will be based on RA-3 Orlan railbus. Also an integrated hydrogen cluster will be set up on Sakhalin, including the gas' production, storage and usage. Phase 1 of the project will see seven RA-3 hydro-trains launched on the Island.
















Первый российский поезд на водородной тяге


Тема использования водородных топливных элементов как источников энергии обсуждается достаточно активно. Не отстают от тренда и производители железнодорожной техники. Уже не первый год ведется активная работа по внедрению водородных топливных элементов на железнодорожном транспорте. Проектом...




zen.yandex.ru


----------



## Dober_86

Russian Railways to acquire new rolling stock for suburban and commuter routes in 2021.

26 new trains totalling 84 cars will be bought by the monopoly for 7.4 billion rubles this year, including 18 RA-3 Orlan railbuses (44 cars) and 8 Class EP3D EMUs from Demikhovskiy plant (40 cars). 

The new stock will be delivered to ten regions of the country, namely Ivanovo, Arkhangelsk, Yaroslavl, Penza, Sararov Oblasts, Karelia and Bashkortostan, as well as Krasnoyarsk, Khabarovsk and Primorsky Krai.









В 2021-м «РЖД» обновит парк пригородных поездов в 10 субъектах РФ







www.metalinfo.ru





EP3D EMU:









RA-3 Orlan railbus:


----------



## Dober_86

Tenth railway station has opened today in Moscow. Named Vostochniy (Eastern).






В Москве открылся Восточный вокзал


Новый московский железнодорожный вокзал Восточный принял 29 мая первых пассажиров. Он стал десятым по счету вокзалом столицы. Восточный вошел в транспортно-пересадочный узел "Черкизово" и объединил поезда дальнего следования, МЦК, метрополитен и наземный городской транспорт




rg.ru


----------



## Dober_86

Novosibirsk Main:













Community wall photos | VK


Photo 2496 from Содружество Урбанистов's album Community wall photos from 22 May 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Robi_damian

Dober_86 said:


> Tenth railway station has opened today in Moscow. Named Vostochniy (Eastern).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В Москве открылся Восточный вокзал
> 
> 
> Новый московский железнодорожный вокзал Восточный принял 29 мая первых пассажиров. Он стал десятым по счету вокзалом столицы. Восточный вошел в транспортно-пересадочный узел "Черкизово" и объединил поезда дальнего следования, МЦК, метрополитен и наземный городской транспорт
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rg.ru


What routes does it serve, and did it replace other stations?


----------



## Dober_86

Robi_damian said:


> What routes does it serve, and did it replace other stations?


Niznhiy Novgorod, Ivanovo, and such like, in eastern, northeastern direction from Moscow, as well as transit routes from Novorossiysk (a port in the south, on the Black Sea), Saint Petersburg, Izhevsk etc.

The station will serve as a separate entity but currently it also serves as a replacement for *Kurskiy Station* which has recently closed for renovation and expansion (the only ugly train station in the capital so far).

Here's a recap of Moscow's Kurskiy Station:

Late XIX century:








Draft from an international architectural competition to rebuild the station, 1933.








Last days of historic Kurskiy station, late 50s or early 60s:








In 1968-1972 the commies turned the station into this...








Present day:


----------



## Ady

Good luck, rebuilding that bridge! Trans-Siberia Express is still on my bucket list. Only been to Novosibirsk and Kemerovo regions, by boring Aeroflot. But 10 days at the Dacha, fishing, hunting, grilling shashlik/fish or whatever we had and then banya was fun


----------



## BadHatter

Yea the bridge got washed out by heavy rains. Some passenger traffic is bypassing on the BAM, but this is a pretty critical emergency and it needs to he repaired immediately. Similar thing happened last year on the approach to Murmansk, it took 3 months to build a new bridge


----------



## Aokromes

BadHatter said:


> Yea the bridge got washed out by heavy rains. Some passenger traffic is bypassing on the BAM, but this is a pretty critical emergency and it needs to he repaired immediately. Similar thing happened last year on the approach to Murmansk, it took 3 months to build a new bridge


they are going FAST









Телеграмма РЖД


⚡️⚡️⚡️ Установили первое пролетное строение моста! 💪 Железнодорожники ускоренными темпами восстанавливают разрушенный стихией мост на Транссибе. В настоящее время уже установили первое из двух его пролетных строений. ⚒ Перед этим выполнили все подготовительные работы, включая монтаж несущих...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

> Almost completed the laying of the first track on the railway bridge over the Areda River
> 
> The installation of the superstructure has been completed tonight and the laying of rails has begun.
> 
> At night, about 25 units of equipment, 2 track machine stations, more than 100 cars of specialized rolling stock were involved. Used 500 cubic meters of various materials to strengthen the embankment. More than 350 railway workers work around the clock to restore traffic as soon as possible.











Телеграмма РЖД


❗️ Почти завершили укладку первого пути на железнодорожном мосту через реку Ареда Сегодня ночью завершена установка пролетного строения и начата укладка рельсов. В ночное время было задействовано порядка 25 единиц техники, 2 путевых машинных станции, более 100 вагонов специализированного...




t.me












Телеграмма РЖД


Работы по восстановлению моста идут круглосуточно 🌘⚒




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Load test already.








Телеграмма РЖД


✅ Первые грузовые поезда в тестовом режиме пересекли восстановленный мост в Забайкалье! 🌉 Сначала железнодорожники пропустили порожний грузовой поезд. Этого требует технология проверки надёжности конструкций. Следом уже груженый состав успешно преодолел востановленный после разрушения стихией...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

placing 2nd bridge already.









Телеграмма РЖД


🏗 Завершаем монтаж второго пролетного строения моста через реку Ареда в Забайкальском крае 🌅 После восстановления первой нитки и запуска движения на перегоне Куэнга - Укурей работы продолжились. Железнодорожники устанавливают второй пролет моста, отсыпают мостовые откосы и усиливают земляное...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

2nd bridge already on place








Телеграмма РЖД


Буквально на ваших глазах готовимся к открытию второго пути Транссиба через реку Ареда 💪 Еще немного и по нему тоже пойдут поезда!




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Russia uses military to modernize Far East railway


Prison labor also an option to offset lack of foreign workers amid COVID




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Russia repairs damaged Trans-Siberian railway bridge, resumes transport * 
_Excerpt_

MOSCOW, July 27 (Reuters) - Russia said on Tuesday it had fully restored train travel over a Trans-Siberian railway bridge in its far east that was damaged last week by floods.

The world's longest railway is a strategic transport artery for Russia's economy, shuttling not just passengers but also commodities like oil, timber and coal between Europe and Asia.

The bridge over the river Areda gave way on Friday in the region of Zabaikalsk, some 300 km (190 miles) north of the border with China and Mongolia. No casualties were reported.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## BadHatter

The 2nd Severobaikalsk tunnel was opened on the BAM (Baikal-Amur Mainline) yesterday. It is 6,682 meters long and part of ongoing works to double track the entire line by 2024.






Here's an older blogpost with lots of photos:









VI. БАМ. Второй Байкальский тоннель и Дельбичиндская петля


19 сентября этого года в рамках поездки по зоне БАМа удалось побывать на строящемся втором Байкальском тоннеле в районе перевала Дабан, и даже пересечь его внутри на мотовозе. Второй тоннель тут был начат стройкой в 2014 году, через четыре года состоялась сбойка - в марте 2018 года, а сейчас он…




periskop.su























Balastless track


----------



## Aokromes

Launched the construction of a new Kerak tunnel on the Transsib

💥 Drilling and blasting of the new Kerak tunnel began on the Kovali-Ulruchi section of the Trans-Baikal Railway

🚇 The length of the tunnel will be 926.9 m. The tunnel will be drilled and blasted; there are ⛰ high-strength rocks and two geological faults.

👷🏻🚜 About 200 people and 30 units of special equipment will be involved in the construction of the tunnel. 









Телеграмма РЖД


😎 Дали старт строительству нового Керакского тоннеля на Транссибе 💥 Буровзрывная проходка нового Керакского тоннеля началась на перегоне Ковали – Ульручьи Забайкальской железной дороги 🚇 Длина тоннеля составит 926,9 м. Проходка будет выполняться буровзрывным способом, здесь находятся ⛰...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

❗ Loading on the Russian Railways network in July increased by 4.1%, to 108 million tons

📈 In general, in January-July 2021, 740.7 million tons of various cargoes were dispatched. This is 4.5% more than in the same period last year, and only 0.1% less than loading in 7 months of 2019.

🟢 Oil cargoes entered the “green zone” in terms of dynamics - since the beginning of the year, their handling increased by 0.9%.

🚀 Increased growth in iron and manganese ore (+ 0.5%), ferrous metals (+ 2.4%), cement (+ 7.8%). 









Телеграмма РЖД


❗️ Погрузка на сети РЖД в июле выросла на 4,1%, до 108 млн тонн 📈 В целом за январь-июль 2021 года отправили 740,7 млн тонн различных грузов. Это на 4,5% больше, чем за тот же период прошлого года, и всего на 0,1% ниже погрузки за 7 месяцев 2019-го. 🟢 В «зелёную зону» по динамике вышли...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🏗 Completed the reconstruction of the railway station at Chusovskaya station in the Perm Territory

The second stage of the station complex was opened today. Passengers received modern comfort and service:

💺 On the ground floor there is a modern waiting room.
🛋 On the second floor there is a cozy room of superior comfort, where space is allocated for children.
🛏 Long-term lounges are not inferior to modern hotel rooms.
📶 Wi-Fi is available throughout the station complex.
📱 Electronic services allow you to issue a ticket without a queue.
♿ For passengers with limited mobility - ramps, an elevator, a specially equipped sanitary room.

For a comfortable and safe passage to the nearest bus stop, a covered overhead passage was built.

🪔 The atmosphere of comfort is created by aroma marketing - each room has its own aroma.
On the adjacent territory there are flowers, benches.
There are new illuminated signs on the facade. 









Телеграмма РЖД


🏗 Завершили реконструкцию вокзала на станции Чусовская в Пермском крае Вторую очередь вокзального комплекса открыли сегодня. Пассажиры получили современный комфорт и сервис: 💺 На первом этаже – современный зал ожидания. 🛋 На втором – уютный зал повышенной комфортности, где выделено...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

I have read more issues on tran siberial railway on amur region because rains, already fixed.









Телеграмма РЖД


🌊 Из-за резкого подъема уровня воды ограничено движение поездов на участке Транссиба Бурея-Домикан в Амурской области 🔂 Сегодня из-за существенного подъема уровня воды в реках железнодорожники были вынуждены ограничить движение поездов в Амурской области. Поезда на этом участке временно...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

We continue to develop approaches to the ports of the Azov-Black Sea basin

🏗 This year it is planned to invest 17.6 billion rubles in the construction of infrastructure in this area.

🛤 By the end of 2021, a second track should be put into temporary operation on five tracks with a total length of 82.4 km.

🔁 The two-track sections will be on the Volgograd bypass (Gornopolyansky - Kanalnaya) and at the junction with the new Krasnodar bypass (Tikhoretskaya - Gazyr, Gazyr - Bursak, Bursak - Vyselki and Vyselki - Kozyrki).

In the first half of the year we have already managed:

▫ lay 14 km of track and 14 turnouts
▫ pour 142 thousand cubic meters. m of subgrade
▫ install almost 400 overhead supports
▫ lay more than 200 km of communication cables and train traffic control systems

⚓ The construction of the second tracks will make it possible to export the existing and future volumes of cargo transportation to the ports of the Azov-Black Sea basin - 125.1 million tons in 2021 and 152 million tons by 2030. 









Телеграмма РЖД


Продолжаем развивать подходы к портам Азово-Черноморского бассейна 🏗 В этом году в строительство инфраструктуры на этом направлении планируется вложить 17,6 млрд рублей. 🛤 До конца 2021 года должны ввести во временную эксплуатацию второй путь на пяти перегонах общей протяженностью 82,4 км. 🔁...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

📌 We are testing a new rail container service on the China - Europe route

✂ The path from the Chinese port city of Yantai (Shandong province) to the German city of Duisburg has become shorter.

📦 The first 50 FEU * with electrical goods departed as part of a container train by the regular service UTLC ERA. It passes through Kazakhstan - Russia - Belarus with access to the Polish border crossing Malashevich and further to Germany.

🇲🇳 Previously, the Yantai - Duisburg route passed through the territory of Mongolia.

⏱ The new route will make it possible to halve the transit time for the delivery of goods.

* FEU - forty-foot container 









Телеграмма РЖД


📌 Обкатываем новый железнодорожный контейнерный сервис на направлении Китай – Европа ✂️ Путь от китайского портового города Яньтай (провинция Шаньдун) до германского Дуйсбурга стал короче. 📦 Первые 50 FEU* с электротоварами отправились в составе контейнерного поезда регулярным сервисом ОТЛК...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🏞 We are now testing the "virtual coupling" on the Ural section of the Transsib

📌 The technology is being tested on the Yekaterinburg - Voinovka direction.

🚂🚂 Thanks to special on-board devices and digital radio exchange, two or three freight trains move in concert one after the other. The interval between them is adjustable in the range from 12 to 6 minutes.

🔗 "Virtual coupling" allows you to minimize and automatically maintain a safe distance between passing trains. This increases the throughput of key sections of the highways.

This technology is already being used in the eastern part of the Transsib: the Bolshoi Lug - Slyudyanka and Yablonovaya - Lesnaya sections. 









Телеграмма РЖД


🏞 Тестируем «виртуальную сцепку» теперь и на уральском участке Транссиба 📌 Технология проходит обкатку на направлении Екатеринбург – Войновка. 🚂🚂 Благодаря специальным бортовым устройствам и цифровому радиообмену друг за другом согласованно двигаются два или три грузовых состава. Интервал...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes




----------



## Aokromes

🌁 The first railway bridge between Russia and China is getting ready to open!

🤝 It will connect the banks of the Amur and form a new border crossing Nizhneleninskoe (RF) - Tongjiang (PRC).

🛠 The assembly of the combined track of the Russian (1520 mm) and Chinese standards (1435 mm) has already been carried out on the bridge.

🚦 The development of the adjacent infrastructure is nearing completion. New tracks are being laid at the border stations of Leninsk and Leninsk-2, and traffic control and communication systems are being installed.

🚂 In the near future, the first freight trains will cross the bridge. 









Телеграмма РЖД


🌁 Первый железнодорожный мост между Россией и Китаем готовится к открытию! 🤝 Он соединит берега Амура и образует собой новый пограничный переход Нижнеленинское (РФ) – Тунцзян (КНР). 🛠 На мосту уже проведен монтаж совмещённой колеи российского (1520 мм) и китайского стандарта (1435 мм). 🚦...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

⛅☀ "Peregrine Falcon" comes - the clouds disperse!

🚅 "Sapsan" has arrived in St. Petersburg. It would seem, what's the news, since he does it sometimes and 15 times a day?

The fact is that this "Sapsan" did not arrive at the Moskovsky railway station, but at the ⛴ port of St. Petersburg - this is the first of 13 high-speed trains of the new batch.

After additional equipment and final tuning at the Metallostroy depot, the new train will undergo a series of tests. He will start the route next year.

📃 We signed the contract for the supply of 13 new ten-car Sapsans in 2019. They will be on the line in 2022-23.

Today, passengers are transported by 16 high-speed Sapsan trains, but this number does not allow meeting the demand for travel between the capitals. 









Телеграмма РЖД


⛅️☀️ "Сапсан" приходит - тучи расходятся! 🚅 В Санкт-Петербург прибыл "Сапсан". Казалось бы, в чём новость, раз он это делает иногда и по 15 раз на дню? Дело в том, что этот "Сапсан" пришел не на Московский вокзал, а в ⛴ порт Петербурга - это первый из 13 высокоскоростных поездов новой...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

⚡ The second track was opened on the Tyya - Severobaikalsk section of the Baikal-Amur Mainline

The first freight train with containers, driven by a 3ES5K locomotive, departed from Severobaikalsk station.

The launch ceremony in the format of a teleconference from Moscow was attended by the Chairman of the Federation Council Valentina Matvienko and the head of Russian Railways Oleg Belozerov.

👆🏻Thanks to the launch of this facility, the length of double-track sections will increase from Lena station in the Irkutsk region to Severobaikalsk in the Republic of Buryatia. This will double the bandwidth.

Development projects implemented by Russian Railways in the regions of Russia, environmental and social initiatives of the company are presented today at the exhibition in the Federation Council, where the Day of Russian Railways is being held. 









Телеграмма РЖД


⚡️ Открыли второй путь на участке Тыя – Северобайкальск Байкало-Амурской магистрали Первый грузовой состав с контейнерами, ведомый локомотивом 3ЭС5К, отправился со станции Северобайкальск. В церемонии запуска в формате телемоста из Москвы участвовали председатель Совета Федерации Валентина...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

👷🏻🚜 The Tyya - Severobaikalsk project is almost 9 kilometers of the second track, on the creation of which over 250 people and almost 130 pieces of equipment worked.

To make this line completely double-tracked, the builders equipped the subgrade, laid a continuous-welded track, communication and traffic control networks, equipped a contact network, a bridge and an overpass. Also, landing platforms and an energy complex appeared here.

🌱 Particular attention was paid to the environment. The progress of the work was observed by representatives of public organizations of Buryatia and independent ecologists.

On the site, 7 noise protection screens were installed, a geomembrane material was laid along the entire perimeter, on top of which a network of drainage trays was installed. This excludes the ingress of effluents into the soil - they all go to a modern complex of treatment facilities.

📈 The launch of the section will double the capacity at this location: from 20 to 41 trains per day in the east direction and from 16 to 36 in the west. 









Телеграмма РЖД


👷🏻🚜 Проект Тыя – Северобайкальск – это почти 9 километров второго пути, над созданием которого трудились свыше 250 человек и почти 130 единиц техники.  Чтобы сделать эту линию полностью двухпутной, строители обустроили земляное полотно, уложили бесстыковой путь, сети связи и управления...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

👷🏻 We have started the final stage of construction of the second tracks on the Mezhdurechensk - Taishet section of the Krasnoyarsk railway

Now the main work is going on the Lukashevich-Koi stretch of 14 km. Over the past 10 months, 10 new railway bridges have been built here, 5 culverts have been installed, 11 turnouts and more than 18 km of new tracks have been laid on the stretch and at the Lukashevich and Koy stations. This made it possible to open traffic on a new path and begin the reconstruction of the existing infrastructure.

🚦 We continue to equip modern microprocessor-based centralization, which ensures more efficient control of train traffic.

After the completion of all work, the throughput of the haul will increase from 39 to 121 pairs of trains per day. This will increase cargo traffic in the direction of the ports of the Far East. 









Телеграмма РЖД


👷🏻 Приступили к завершающей стадии строительства вторых путей на участке Междуреченск – Тайшет Красноярской железной дороги Сейчас основные работы идут на перегоне Лукашевич – Кой длиной 14 км. За прошедшие 10 месяцев здесь построено 10 новых железнодорожных мостов, выполнено устройство 5...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

❗ A platform made of composite materials in Izhevsk - quickly and conveniently

🚉 The Lesozavodskaya stop for suburban trains in Izhevsk was built in the shortest possible time from modern composite materials.

The new platform appeared in just 38 days. From now on, suburban trains will stop here, going to the stations Glazov, Balezino, Uva and Igra.

The opening of the platform made it possible to connect several districts of Izhevsk by rail at once. For the comfort of passengers, the new stopping point is equipped with:

🔹 lighting and navigation systems,
🔹 special anti-slip coating,
🔹 canopy,
🔹 benches,
🔹 ramps and tactile ground signs for passengers with limited mobility.

🌳 Also the adjacent territory is landscaped. 









Телеграмма РЖД


❗️ Платформа из композитных материалов в Ижевске – быстро и удобно 🚉 Остановочный пункт Лесозаводская для пригородных поездов в Ижевске построили в кратчайшие сроки из современных композитных материалов. Новая платформа появилась всего за 38 дней. Теперь здесь будут останавливаться...




t.me


----------



## Woonsocket54

here are photos of the new Lesozavodskaya station in Izhevsk (assault weapon manufacturing city).









В Ижевске открылся новый остановочный пункт «Лесозаводская»


Ввод в эксплуатацию нового остановочного пункта в районе перекрестка улиц Лесозаводская и Заречное шоссе позволит соединить дополнительным транспортным сообщением несколько микрорайонов Ижевска, Удмуртская Республика. Ижевск.




ijevsk.bezformata.com


----------



## Aokromes

🚇 We continue the construction of a new Kerak tunnel on the Transsib

The new tunnel, 926 meters long, is located in the Amur Region on the Kovali-Ulruchi stretch, it is being laid next to the existing tunnel built in 1911.

The opening of the tunnel will increase the speed of trains and the throughput on this section, as well as reduce the cost of maintaining the artificial structure.

Work is carried out around the clock, simultaneously from two portals. 190 meters from the eastern portal, 70 meters from the western one. Due to the high strength of the rocks, drilling on the east side is carried out 🧨 by drilling and blasting, from the west - with the help of a mining excavator.

👷🏻 🚜 About 350 people and 50 units of special equipment are involved in the construction. 









Телеграмма РЖД


🚇 Продолжаем строительство нового Керакского тоннеля на Транссибе Новый тоннель длиной 926 метров расположен в Амурской области на перегоне Ковали – Ульручьи, его прокладывают рядом с действующим тоннелем 1911 года постройки. Открытие тоннеля позволит увеличить скорость поездов и пропускную...




t.me


----------



## MrDmives

Access railway line near Okskaya Street (South-Eastern District, Moscow) Video review from a quadcopter from Mikhail (kosh_marius).


----------



## Aokromes

👷🏻 Increased the processing capacity of the Yekaterinburg-Sortirovochny station

The key stage of reconstruction of the Yekaterinburg-Sortirovochny station, one of the largest in Russia, has been completed. A fully automated sorting complex with increased capacity was launched. Now here you can disband two trains at the same time.

Thereby:

▫ the processing capacity of one of the two sorting systems of the station has been increased by 1.5 times, up to 6900 wagons per day;

▫ the capacity of the entire Yekaterinburg railway junction will increase.

Since the beginning of the reconstruction, a new marshalling yard has been built, station tracks designed for trains up to 100 cars in length, 10 technological buildings have been erected.

More details (РЖД увеличили перерабатывающую способность станции Екатеринбург-Сортировочный | Пресс-релизы | Компания) 









Телеграмма РЖД


👷🏻 Увеличили перерабатывающую способность станции Екатеринбург-Сортировочный Завершился ключевой этап реконструкции станции Екатеринбург-Сортировочный — одной из крупнейших в России. Запущен полностью автоматизированный сортировочный комплекс повышенной мощности. Теперь здесь можно производить...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🔝 Skovorodino station after reconstruction will be able to handle more trains

The Skovorodino station is located at 7305 km of the Trans-Siberian Railway in the Amur Region. All passenger trains on the Transsib and all trains on the connecting line to BAM stop here.

🏗 As part of the reconstruction, the track infrastructure is being rebuilt, a new wide passenger platform is being built, and the receiving-departure track for passenger and mail and baggage trains is lengthened.

The reconstruction will increase the capacity of the station from 92 to 101 trains in the eastern direction, from 87 to 95 in the western direction.

Simultaneous passage of transit freight trains and processing of passenger and mail and baggage trains will be provided. The level of comfort for passengers will also increase. 









Телеграмма РЖД


🔝 Станция Сковородино после реконструкции сможет обрабатывать больше поездов Станция Сковородино расположена на 7305 км Транссибирской магистрали в Амурской области. Здесь останавливаются все пассажирские поезда, идущие по Транссибу, и все поезда, идущие по соединительной ветке на БАМ. 🏗 В...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🚇 The only underwater railway tunnel in Russia is not afraid of abnormal floods

We are talking about a 7.2 km long tunnel under the Amur River. We have upgraded the ventilation and power supply systems located on the artificial island. It was specially dumped in the middle of the river to accommodate the equipment for the technical support of the tunnel.

👷🏻 Strengthened the coastline of the island, improved waterproofing of the ventilation shaft, modernized ventilation and electrical equipment for further integration into an automated tunnel infrastructure management system.

Thanks to the modernization, the movement through the tunnel will not be interrupted even during floods exceeding the critical level by 2 meters. This is especially important, taking into account climatic changes - in 2013, on the Amur River near Khabarovsk, the water rose to 808 cm ❗ for the first time in 115 years of observations. The historical maximum of 1897 was exceeded by 166 cm.

In the future, we plan to update the tunnel lining and all communications inside the unique underwater structure. 









Телеграмма РЖД


🚇 Единственному в России подводному железнодорожному тоннелю не страшны аномальные паводки Речь о тоннеле длиной 7,2 км под рекой Амур. Мы модернизировали системы вентиляции и энергоснабжения, расположенные на искусственном острове. Его специально отсыпали посреди реки для размещения...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

👷🏻 We are completing the first stage of the program for the integrated development of the Mezhdurechensk - Taishet section of the Krasnoyarsk railway

This is part of the Kuzbass - Far East railway corridor, the beginning of the Eastern range of Russian railways.

At 168 kilometers of the southern route of KrasZhD, traffic was opened along the newly built second main routes of the Abakan-Taishet highway, laid in the mountains of the Eastern Sayan. The throughput capacity of the Mezhdurechensk - Abakan section has been increased from 30 to 36 train pairs per day, Abakan - Sayanskaya - from 25 to 38 train pairs.

⚡ We are completing the reconstruction of 8 traction substations. The largest of them - Sayanskaya - is a supporting power center connecting the site with the Unified Energy System. It is equipped with modern microprocessor protection and dispatch control facilities. A full-scale modernization will increase the reliability of the power supply to the railway to Abakan.

🚦 New microprocessor-based centralization of arrows and traffic lights, LED lighting are being introduced at the stations, new platforms are being built. 









Телеграмма РЖД


👷🏻 Завершаем первый этап программы по комплексному развитию участка Междуреченск – Тайшет Красноярской железной дороги Это часть железнодорожного коридора Кузбасс – Дальний Восток, начало Восточного полигона железных дорог России. На 168 километрах южного хода КрасЖД открыто движение по вновь...




t.me


----------



## Flamming_Python

A little report I've made on new or revitalized rail-lines towards Arctic ports under construction or in advanced planning stages

From West to East, the first one we have is the Belkomur line connecting the Urals (Yekaterinburg, Perm) to the port of Arkhangelsk on the White Sea via the southern territories of the Komi republic. The red on the bottom image is what sections of the railway need to be constructed.

















Further east, there are also plans for the construction of a branch line from Belkomur to the port of Indiga on the Barents Sea









Both these projects are designed not only to allow the export of Ural's based resources and industrial goods via the Northern Sea Route, but to also facilitate goods to and from the countries of Central Asia, which are already connected by rail to the Ural cities in turn. The Belkomur mainline and the branch line to Indiga are still in planning but they're as good as confirmed.

Moving further east, we have the Northern Latitudinal Railway project basically already under construction. It will link the most north-western reaches of the present integrated Russian railway network - the towns of Vorkuta and Chum in the Komi republic, through to the Yamal and then Taimyr peninsula. 
The route passes through Salekhard (capital of the Yamalo-Nenets Administrative District and a river port) to Novyj Urengoi (largest city on the Yamal), through to the deep water ports of Igarka and Dudinka on the Taimyr, and finally Norilsk (largest city on the Taimyr and a major metallurgical center)










Essentially this is a revival of the Stalin-era Salekhard–Igarka Railway that has long been abandoned, and the linking to the Russian railway network of currently isolated railway lines, such as the Norilsk-Dudinka route and the Novyj Urengoi to Nadym section.
Again the effect of this project, other than economic and transport integration of the Yamal and Taimyr with the rest of Russia - will be to link these arctic regions to the Urals and Central Asia via the northern reaches of the Komi republic, facilitating their imports and exports via the Northern Sea Route. It will also allow Komi's coal reserves around Vorkuta city, to be exported via an additional route instead of through Arkhangelsk, although it's possible that a seperate branch-line will be constructed instead for that (the Karskomur project)

Relating to the Northern Latitudinal Railway, we also have the project of a branch-line currently under construction from the rail terminus at Bovanenkovo to the LNG port at Sabetta, at the tip of the Yamal peninsula. This will allow Sabetta to be more easily used as an import port as well for the region and further afield. It's projected to become the largest port in the Arctic next to Murmansk.










Finally, there is also a railroad being planned from Yakutsk to the port of Magadan. This will link Yakutia's eastern-most territories as well as Magadan to the rest of Russia, and also allow eastern Yakutia to be developed for natural resources affordably, with imports/exports via Magadan.










All we need now is for a railroad project to link Norilsk and Yakutsk, with a railway bridge over the river Lena to connect to the Amur–Yakutsk Mainline; and we will essentially end up with a Transpolar Mainline in Russia, an Arctic duplicate of the Trans-Siberian that can be used if one wants, to take a train trip from Murmansk to Magadan, all without leaving Russia's northern latitudes.


----------



## Aokromes

⚡ New traction substation Sgibeevo will improve power supply of Transsib

Sgibeevo station is located at 7190 km of the Trans-Siberian Railway in the Amur Region. The traction substation being built nearby will be equipped with two power transformers with a capacity of 40 megavolt-amperes each.

The system for remote monitoring and diagnostics of equipment will allow to control the operation of the substation remotely from the Infrastructure Maintenance Center of the Trans-Baikal Railway.

📈 The new traction substation will help reduce the passing interval for heavy trains weighing 6300 tons to 8 minutes, and for trains weighing 7100 tons to 10 minutes. The capacity of the section will increase on average by 15-20 pairs of trains per day.

There will also be additional opportunities for power supply to third-party consumers in the region. 









Телеграмма РЖД


⚡️ Новая тяговая подстанция Сгибеево улучшит энергоснабжение Транссиба Станция Сгибеево расположена на 7190 км Транссибирской магистрали в Амурской области. Возводимая рядом тяговая подстанция будет оснащена двумя силовыми трансформаторами мощностью по 40 мегавольт-ампер каждый. Система...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

error


----------



## MrDmives

Mikhail (Koshmarius) flew from Kalitnikov to Kalanchevskaya in the center of Moscow, making a video review of the construction of railway tracks for the city train MCD 2 and 4:


----------



## Aokromes

🦅 Launched the first Orlan in the Penza region

🚉 Today he started the route Penza -1 - Belinskaya - Pachelma. The launching ceremony took place at the Penza train station.

🗓 Eagles will operate this route daily. All federal and state benefits apply on the train.

🤝 By the way, the emergence of new types of rolling stock in Russian regions is due to interaction with local authorities, which are the customer of passenger transportation.

"Orlan" is a modern diesel train of domestic production. Each carriage is equipped with an air conditioner, soft seats, and modern sanitary rooms. In total, there are 133 passenger seats, including two for people with limited mobility. 









Телеграмма РЖД


🦅 Запустили первый «Орлан» в Пензенской области 🚉 Сегодня он вышел на маршрут Пенза -1 – Белинская – Пачелма. Торжественная церемония запуска состоялась на вокзале Пензы. 🗓 «Орланы» будут курсировать по этому маршруту ежедневно. В поезде действительны все федеральные и региональные льготы...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

❗ Opened a new double-track section Kirenga - Okunaysky at BAM

The opening took place in the format of a teleconference. From the Coordination Center of the Government of the Russian Federation in Moscow, the permission for the passage of the freight train was given by Deputy Prime Minister Marat Khusnullin and the head of Russian Railways Oleg Belozerov.

“Russian railways and builders are coping with their tasks, doing a great job in the difficult conditions of the Far East. I hope that the pace of work that we are gaining will allow us to increasingly have the opportunity to participate in such events. the tasks set by the President - the Eastern testing ground will work for the development of the Far East, Siberia and the whole country, "said Marat Khusnullin.

"The opening of traffic on this stretch will increase the throughput of the Lena-Vostochnaya - Taksimo section and will allow for an increase in traffic volumes in the direction of the seaports of the Far East," said Oleg Belozerov. 









Телеграмма РЖД


❗️ Открыли новый двухпутный участок Киренга – Окунайский на БАМе Открытие прошло в формате телемоста. Из Координационного центра Правительства РФ в Москве разрешение на прохождение грузового состава дали вице-премьер Марат Хуснуллин и глава РЖД Олег Белозёров. "Российские железные дороги и...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

👆🏻 The Kirenga - Okunaysky section of the Baikal-Amur Mainline is located to the west of the Baikal Range in the Irkutsk Region and runs along the Kirenga River, the right tributary of the Lena.

The double-track insert will help to increase its throughput from 20 to 53 pairs of trains per day.

👷🏻 The builders erected here almost 10 km of the second track, and in places of the swampy terrain, an earth bed with a height of more than 4 m was dumped. as well as heating points and a landing platform.

In total, since 2013, when we started the modernization program for the Eastern landfill, over 400 km of new double-track sections have appeared on BAM, and in 2024 their length will increase by more than 1.5 thousand km. 









Телеграмма РЖД


👆🏻 Участок Киренга – Окунайский Байкало-Амурской магистрали расположен западнее Байкальского хребта в Иркутской области и проходит вдоль реки Киренга – правого притока Лены. Двухпутная вставка будет способствовать повышению его пропускной способности с 20 до 53 пар поездов в сутки. 👷🏻...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🇷🇺🇭🇺🇦🇹 Russian Railways Holding creates a joint venture in the field of railway transportation with Hungarian and Austrian partners

🖊 The relevant documents were signed today in Budapest.

The joint venture is being created on the basis of JSC Russian Railways Logistics, the Hungarian company CER Cargo Holding and the Austrian Rail Cargo Group.

The JV will provide the services of a freight forwarder-coordinator for logistics in organizing cargo transportation from China through Russia and Hungary to the countries of Southern Europe and the Balkans. 









Телеграмма РЖД


🇷🇺🇭🇺🇦🇹 Холдинг РЖД создает с венгерскими и австрийскими партнерами совместное предприятие в области железнодорожных перевозок 🖊 Соответствующие документы подписаны сегодня в Будапеште. СП создаётся на базе АО "РЖД Логистика", венгерской компании CER Cargo Holding и австрийской Rail Cargo...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🎉 Increased the throughput of Akur station on the eastern BAM (Komsomolsk-on-Amur - Sovetskaya Gavan) by 1.4 times!

🛠 Construction of the station was carried out under the program of modernization of the infrastructure of the Baikal-Amur and Trans-Siberian railways.

🔹 Russian Railways modernized the station and extended the receiving-departure tracks for freight trains up to 71 carriages;

🔹 built a noise shield, a passenger platform, a heating station, an energy block module and a complex of railway automation, telemechanics and communications;

🔹 created an effective system of drainage structures to protect the track infrastructure from erosion and flooding.

🔝The capacity of the station has increased from 33 pairs to 47 pairs of freight trains. 









Телеграмма РЖД


🎉 Увеличили пропускную способность станции Акур на восточном БАМе (Комсомольск-на-Амуре – Советская Гавань) в 1,4 раза! 🛠 Строительство станции вели по программе модернизации инфраструктуры Байкало-Амурской и Транссибирской железнодорожных магистралей. 🔹 РЖД модернизировали станцию и удлинили...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

💪🏻 New viaduct put into operation in the Urals

The head of Russian Railways, Oleg Belozerov, via videoconference, launched the movement of trains along the new viaduct on the Pudlingovy-Chernaya Rechka section in the Sverdlovsk Region.

🔉 "The volume of traffic on the section in 2021 amounted to almost 76 million tkm. The launch of a new artificial structure will remove speed limits, increase throughput and reliability. The new viaduct is not just a modern infrastructure facility. It is an indicator of how modern engineering works, how designers, builders, scientists, designers, engineers work. I would like to express my gratitude and appreciation to everyone,” said Oleg Belozerov.

The length of the viaduct, together with the approaches, is 1.3 km, and the height of the supports is up to 30 meters. Along this line there are routes for the transportation of coal (from Kuzbass) and oil cargo (from Surgut) in the direction of Moscow.

Read more (https://company.rzd.ru/ru/9397/page/104069?id=272477)









Телеграмма РЖД


💪🏻 Новый виадук запустили в эксплуатацию на Урале Глава РЖД Олег Белозёров в режиме видеоконференции дал старт движению поездов по новому виадуку на перегоне Пудлинговый – Чёрная речка в Свердловской области. 🔉 "Объём перевозок по участку в 2021 году составил почти 76 млн ткм. Запуск нового...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🙅🏻‍♂️ We eliminate the "bottleneck" on the branch from the Trans-Siberian to BAM

The construction of a railway interchange on the stretch Volochaevka-1 - Tungussky post (Jewish Autonomous Region) has begun. On this section, the line from the Trans-Siberian Railway to the BAM leaves - and the "cutting" (oncoming) routes of freight trains create a barrier place.

🔀 The new overpass will help separate traffic flows.

🏗 A 113 m long railway bridge will be erected on the stretch, as well as new tracks with a length of about 4 km will be laid. A new platform will be built for commuter trains.

📈 The new interchange will increase the capacity of the Volochaevka junction at the junction of the Trans-Siberian Railway and the BAM railway to 167 million tons by 2025.

🏁 The commissioning of the overpass is scheduled for 2024.









Телеграмма РЖД


🙅🏻‍♂️ Устраняем "бутылочное горлышко" на ветке от Транссиба к БАМу Начали строительство железнодорожной развязки на перегоне Волочаевка-1 - пост Тунгусский (Еврейская автономная область). На этом участке уходит линия от Транссиба к БАМу - и «режущие» (встречные) маршруты грузовых поездов...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

👷🏻 A new bridge across the Areda River was opened on the Trans-Siberian

The movement of trains via video link was opened by Deputy Prime Minister Marat Khusnullin, head of Russian Railways Oleg Belozerov and Governor of the Trans-Baikal Territory Alexander Osipov.

🎙 "The conscientious and selfless work of builders, designers and operational units made it possible, in difficult natural and climatic conditions and under extremely intense, almost non-stop operation of the railway network, to quickly fulfill the President's order and build such an important facility for the Trans-Baikal Mainline," said Marat Khusnullin .

The head of Russian Railways noted that the Trans-Baikal Railway is the busiest railway in the world.

🎙 "The road provides rail transport for more than 60% of cargo between Russia and China. The demand of our partners - shippers and consignees - in the east is constantly growing," said Oleg Belozerov.

The bridge is designed for the passage of heavy trains at speeds up to 100 km/h.









Телеграмма РЖД


👷🏻 Новый мост через реку Ареда открыли на Транссибе Движение поездов по видеосвязи открыли зампредседателя Правительства Марат Хуснуллин, глава РЖД Олег Белозёров и губернатор Забайкальского края Александр Осипов. 🎙 "Добросовестный и самоотверженный труд строителей, проектировщиков и...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🛠 We completed the modernization of the most important junction station in Primorye

🏁 In the Far East, the last stage of the reconstruction of a key transport hub towards the ports of Nakhodka - Smolyaninovo station has been completed. This is the main direction in which containers and coal are transported.

🛤 Work has been carried out since 2016 as part of a large-scale investment program for the development of the Eastern test site. In total, more than 26 km of tracks, 73 turnouts were laid at the station, more than 38 km of railway lines were electrified, the control, signaling and communication infrastructure was updated.

💪🏼 At the renovated station, it will be possible to receive freight trains of greater mass and length. This will increase the volume of traffic to the ports of Nakhodka by 35%, up to 78.7 million tons per year.









Телеграмма РЖД


🛠 Завершили модернизацию важнейшей узловой станции в Приморье 🏁 На Дальнем Востоке закончили последний этап реконструкции ключевого транспортного узла по направлению к портам Находки — станции Смоляниново. Это основное направление, по которому перевозятся в том числе контейнеры и уголь. 🛤...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Expanding the test site (Телеграмма РЖД) of the "virtual coupling"

📡 710 locomotives are equipped with the "virtual coupling" intelligent system at the Eastern range. This is more than 70% of the fleet of three-section electric locomotives operating on the section from the Karymskaya station near Chita to Nakhodka. In total, over 3.5 thousand pairs of trains were carried using the technology last year. The technology makes it possible to increase the throughput capacity of the busiest sections of the network and to ensure energy savings.

🚂🚂 We are currently continuing to test driving in the “virtual coupler” mode for up to five freight trains. At the end of last year, the system was tested on the Khabarovsk-Ruzhino section. Next in line are the polygons of the Sverdlovsk and West Siberian railways.

⏱ “Virtual Coupling” is one of the innovative technologies that allows reducing the interval between passing trains from 12 to 6-8 minutes due to the exchange of information on the driving mode between the locomotives of the leading and driven trains via a digital radio channel.









Телеграмма РЖД


Расширяем полигон испытания «виртуальной сцепки» 📡 Интеллектуальной системой «виртуальная сцепка» на Восточном полигоне оснащено 710 локомотивов. Это более 70% парка трехсекционных электровозов, работающих на участке от станции Карымская под Читой до Находки. Всего в прошлом году с...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

The construction of the Russian part of Russia's first cross-border railway bridge across the Amur River to China Nizhneleninskoye - Tongjiang in the Jewish Autonomous Region has been completed.

The length of the bridge is more than 2.2 km, 309 m of which are on the Russian side. The length of the approach from Leninsk-2 station to the bridge is 4.96 km. The bridge is single-track with a combined gauge of Russian and Chinese standards.

The bridge became the first railway bridge between Russia and China. Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin and Chinese President Xi Jinping designated it as one of the elements of a new system of partnership and strategic interaction between the two countries 🤝









Госкорпорация «Роскосмос»


Завершено строительство российской части первого в России трансграничного железнодорожного моста через реку Амур в Китай Нижнеленинское — Тунцзян в Еврейской автономной области. Длина моста составляет более 2,2 км, 309 м из них приходится на российскую сторону. Протяженность подхода от станции...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

❗Restored traffic on the bridge in the Kursk region

Traffic across the bridge on the section Sudzha - Sosnovy Bor in the Kursk region is open.

🏗 Two recovery trains and several pieces of heavy equipment were involved. About 100 railway workers worked on the site.

⏱ The work was carried out around the clock.

✅ cleared the place of infrastructure damage,
✅ restored bridge supports,
✅ installed a new superstructure,
✅ laid rail and sleeper grating.









Телеграмма РЖД


❗️Восстановили движение по мосту в Курской области Движение через мост на участке Суджа – Сосновый Бор в Курской области открыто. 🏗 Задействовали два восстановительных поезда, несколько единиц тяжелой техники. На месте работали порядка 100 железнодорожников. ⏱ Работы проводились в...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

❗Head of Russian Railways Oleg Belozerov inspected facilities under construction at BAM

🌄 During a working trip to the Far East, Oleg Belozerov, General Director of Russian Railways, assessed the readiness of infrastructure facilities under construction on the Komsomolsk-on-Amur - Sovetskaya Gavan (Khabarovsk Territory) section.

‼ Among the priorities of the modernization program of the Eastern test site are the reconstruction of the Selikhin station and the construction of a second track on the Eldigan-Tudur section. This is one of the "narrow" places on the BAM. Trains slow down here due to the difficult terrain and the large number of small curves.

🏗 The road will become straight. More than 3.5 million cubic meters of subgrade have already been filled, almost 11 km of track have been laid, 4 bridges up to 428 meters long, 11 culverts have been built.

🛤 The object is in a high degree of readiness, we plan to launch traffic on it in the summer. After the commissioning of the second track, the capacity of the section Komsomolsk-on-Amur - Sovetskaya Gavan will increase to 32 pairs of trains per day.









Телеграмма РЖД


❗️Глава РЖД Олег Белозёров осмотрел строящиеся объекты на БАМе 🌄 В ходе рабочей поездки на Дальний Восток гендиректор РЖД Олег Белозёров оценил готовность строящихся на участке Комсомольск-на-Амуре – Советская Гавань (Хабаровский край) инфраструктурных объектов. ‼️ Среди приоритетов программы...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🛤 Over 700 km of tracks have been repaired since the beginning of the year

⚒ 703 km of tracks have been updated on the railway network.

🚉 At 336 km, the old rails were replaced with new ones.

🔀 176 new turnouts were laid.

🚧 A significant amount of work has been completed at the Eastern training ground - over 136 km have been repaired.

👆🏻During the overhaul, a full range of measures is taken to upgrade the railway infrastructure: sleepers, rails, turnouts, fasteners are changed. They clean the contaminated rubble, level and knock out the path. Install fences along the railway, bring the right of way into proper condition.









Телеграмма РЖД


🛤 Отремонтировали свыше 700 км пути с начала года ⚒ На сети железных дорог обновили 703 км пути. 🚉 На 336 км заменили старые рельсы на новые. 🔀 Уложили 176 новых стрелочных переводов. 🚧 Существенные объёмы работ выполнены на Восточном полигоне — отремонтировано свыше 136 км. 👆🏻При...




t.me


----------



## 33Hz

Siemens to wind down Russian business


The latest news and analysis of the global railway industry from the world's leading international publication.




www.railjournal.com





German press reporting that 9 remaining Sapsan trains will be completed and put into storage, perhaps for later use in Ukraine.






Siemens-Rückzug aus Russland: „Dann fahren die Züge halt durch die Ukraine statt durch Russland“ - WiWo


WIWO AMP2




amp2.wiwo.de


----------



## Aokromes

Started construction of two new tunnels in Primorye towards the Pacific ports of Nakhodka

🏔 The Shkotovo-Smolyaninovo section is one of the “barrier” places in Primorye. Now, on difficult terrain, it is required to use pusher locomotives for the movement of freight trains, which reduces the throughput of the haul.

🛤 Will be built:

7.5 km of a new double-track electrified section;
2 single-track tunnels, 1.4 km each;
2 bridges across the Shkotovka river.

🚧 Temporary communications, technological roads have already been laid, a shift camp and production sites have been built. From the side of the Smolyaninovo station, the construction of the eastern portals of the tunnels began in an open way.

📈 The new track will help increase the throughput in the direction of the ports of Nakhodka from 65 to 72 pairs of trains. Construction is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2024.









Телеграмма РЖД


Начали строительство двух новых тоннелей в Приморье по направлению к тихоокеанским портам Находки 🏔 Участок Шкотово — Смоляниново — одно из «барьерных» мест в Приморье. Сейчас на сложном рельефе требуется использовать подталкивающие локомотивы для движения грузовых составов, что снижает...




t.me


----------



## Dober_86

JSC MosMetrostroy has begun construction of two railway tunnels (1450 & 1420 meters long) in Primorsky Krai, The Russian Far East, in the direction of seaports of the city of Nakhodka. A new pertaining railway infrastructure will be there too.

Due in q4, 2024.
























Link: Телеграмма РЖД


----------



## Aokromes

🚊 Russian Railways is expanding the Trans-Siberian Railway in the Baikal region together with experts from the Russian Academy of Sciences

Russian Railways is building a third track on the Slyudyanka I - Slyudyanka II section in the Irkutsk region. The progress of work at all stages of the project is monitored by specialists from the Siberian Branch of the Russian Academy of Sciences (RAS).

🤝 Interaction with scientists allows us to carry out construction work with care for the local ecosystem. This is especially important, because the infrastructure facility is located in the central ecological zone of the Baikal natural territory.

☝ Work on the construction of the track is carried out in strict compliance with the requirements of environmental safety and environmental legislation. A mobile environmental laboratory of Russian Railways regularly visits the facility, which monitors
the state of air, surface water and soil.

⚒ Recall that construction on this site began in March this year. Now we are equipping the subgrade and the contact network. About 60 people and about 20 pieces of equipment are involved in the process.









Телеграмма РЖД


🚊 РЖД расширяют Транссиб в Прибайкалье совместно с экспертами РАН РЖД строят третий путь на участке Слюдянка I - Слюдянка II в Иркутской области. За ходом работ на всех этапах реализации проекта наблюдают специалисты Сибирского отделения Российской академии наук (РАН). 🤝 Взаимодействие с...




t.me


----------



## Ghostpoet

Dober_86 said:


> JSC MosMetrostroy has begun construction of two railway tunnels (1450 & 1420 meters long) in Primorsky Krai, The Russian Far East, in the direction of seaports of the city of Nakhodka. A new pertaining railway infrastructure will be there too.
> Due in q4, 2024
> Link: Телеграмма РЖД


The tunnels will replace the current alignment of the line to Nakhodka?

Thank you; and regards
Ghostpoet


----------



## Aokromes

🧨 The tunneling of the new tunnel was completed on the Trans-Siberian

Minister of Transport Vitaly Saveliev and Head of Russian Railways Oleg Belozerov took part in the completion of the construction of the new Kerak Tunnel in the Amur Region via video link.

The head of Russian Railways noted that the Trans-Baikal Railway, where the tunnel is being built, is the busiest in the world.

🎙 "The development of its throughput and carrying capacity is the most important task not only for the Eastern range, but for the entire network of Russian railways. And we are constantly working in this direction. A number of important infrastructure projects are being implemented at the range of the highway. One of them is the construction of a new Kerak tunnel," said Oleg Belozerov.

He noted that tunneling was completed in just 11 months, and thanked the builders for the high pace of work.









Телеграмма РЖД


🧨 Проходку нового тоннеля завершили на Транссибе Министр транспорта Виталий Савельев и глава РЖД Олег Белозёров по видеосвязи приняли участие в завершении проходки нового Керакского тоннеля в Амурской области. Глава РЖД отметил, что Забайкальская магистраль, где строится тоннель, – самая...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🌉 A new railway bridge across the Om River was opened in Omsk

This is one of the key objects in the region. The new bridge will ensure the export of products from the country's largest oil refinery, the Omsk Oil Refinery.

The length of the new bridge is 227 meters, the height above the water surface is 30 meters.

During the construction of the crossing, the most advanced technologies were used. The new facility is designed to handle heavy freight trains.

The adjacent territory was also landscaped, equipped with safe pedestrian crossings across the railway. To reduce the sound impact from passing trains, noise-absorbing screens were immediately installed.

The new facility was built in close proximity to the old bridge built in 1955, which was dismantled.

Russian Railways invested more than 2 billion rubles in the construction of the facility.









Телеграмма РЖД


🌉 Новый железнодорожный мост через реку Омь открыли в Омске Это один из ключевых объектов в регионе. По новому мосту будет обеспечиваться вывоз продукции крупнейшего нефтеперерабатывающего предприятия страны — Омского НПЗ. Протяжённость нового моста — 227 метров, высота над поверхностью воды —...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Entertaining road statistics

⚒ Since the beginning of the year, over 1,600 km of tracks have been repaired on the Russian Railways network, which is like the distance from Moscow to Anapa, where, by the way, we have added additional trains (Телеграмма РЖД) so that you have time to go to 🌊 the sea.

🚉 Replaced the old rails for a total of 534 km of track. This is comparable to the length of the Lovat River, along which the famous route "From the Varangians to the Greeks" once passed. And today the river connects Belarus and Russia, flowing into Lake Ilmen in Veliky Novgorod. And these places can be visited by purchasing tickets for our tourist trains: "Belarusian Voyage" (Телеграмма РЖД) and "Silver Route" (Телеграмма РЖД) .

🔀 730 new shooters have been laid. By the way, this is how many years old next year will be the beautiful ancient Vyborg (Телеграмма РЖД) — a city by the sea with medieval fortress towers, the island of the Dead and a variety of fabulous stone animals on the facades of buildings of the Art Nouveau era.

🚆 To diagnose the path, they began to use the Pioneer measuring complex (Телеграмма РЖД), which in 6 months checked about 20 thousand km of the path, which is like half of the equator.









Телеграмма РЖД


Занимательная путейская статистика ⚒ С начала года на сети РЖД отремонтировали свыше 1 600 км пути, это как расстояние от Москвы до Анапы, куда, кстати, мы добавили дополнительные поезда, чтобы вы успели съездить к 🌊 морю. 🚉 Заменили старые рельсы в общей сложности на 534 км пути. Это...




t.me


----------



## JumpUp

Hey,

does anybody know about the present or future of Siemens high-speed Sapsan trains in Russia? Because of sanctions, there are rumours those trains are running out of spare parts. So how long is Sapsan-trains going to keep running in Russia? 

Thanks


----------



## Midnight Sun

There's enough spare parts, and the trains keep running. There will be no new trains, of course. Well, I think we should return to our own high-speed train development.


----------



## Aokromes

🔌 Strengthening the power supply of the Mezhdurechensk-Taishet section in Siberia

⚡ We are modernizing 8 traction substations on the Mezhdurechensk-Taishet section, from which the eastern range of Russian railways begins.

💡 Currently, we are installing new transformers at the power facilities of the Kravchenko, Mana, Krol, Shchetinkino, Koshurnikovo, Kuragino stations.

⚙ Two more substations - Sayanskaya and Krupskaya - have already installed new electrical equipment, we are completing commissioning and landscaping.

🚂 Reconstruction of power facilities will make it possible to halve the interval of passing trains here, and create conditions for increasing the volume of heavy traffic.

🛤 We are strengthening the power supply systems simultaneously with the construction of new second main tracks on single-track hauls of the site.

All this in combination increases the throughput and carrying capacity of the line, which is maximally involved in freight traffic in the direction of seaports and border crossings of the Far East.









Телеграмма РЖД


🔌 Усиливаем энергоснабжение участка Междуреченск – Тайшет в Сибири ⚡️ Модернизируем 8 тяговых подстанций на участке Междуреченск – Тайшет, с которого начинается восточный полигон железных дорог России. 💡 В настоящее время устанавливаем новые трансформаторы на энергообъектах станций Кравченко...




t.me


----------



## Blackhavvk

JumpUp said:


> Hey,
> 
> does anybody know about the present or future of Siemens high-speed Sapsan trains in Russia? Because of sanctions, there are rumours those trains are running out of spare parts. So how long is Sapsan-trains going to keep running in Russia?
> 
> Thanks


They don't have any future. Sinara will develop new 350-400 km/h HST in several years. And German trains will be replaced by Russian ones on Moscow-SPB route with new separate rail route.


----------



## Volk85

*"Secret" electric train to a nuclear facility in Siberia. City Zheleznogorsk*

An unusual city electric train line was launched in 1958 to deliver workers to the Mining and Chemical Plant in the city of Zheleznogorsk. It starts in the city center from a seemingly ordinary station, but then dives underground, and the final station of the Combine is located at a depth of 200 meters and was built according to metro standards. At the time of construction, it was the first underground train station in Russia. In Soviet times, this plant was engaged in the production of plutonium for nuclear bombs and was classified. Today, its existence is no secret to anyone - now its activities are peaceful, namely, from unclaimed weapons-grade plutonium and other nuclear waste, they produce special fuel for fast neutron reactors. The plant is located inside a large mountain on the banks of the Yenisei among picturesque taiga forests. The train is still used to deliver workers to it. 5 pairs of electric trains run daily. The line is electrified by direct current (despite the fact that there is alternating current everywhere in the Krasnoyarsk region). Unlike Sayanogorsk, where there is also a departmental line for the delivery of workers to the Aluminum plant, access to the Zheleznogorsk trains is carried out with passes that are issued only to employees of the plant or specially invited persons. In this regard, I could not film the trip inside the electric train itself. In the short term, the management of the plant plans to completely abandon the transportation of workers on electric trains. The trends are such that many have switched to their own cars, and it is more profitable to transport the remaining part of the passengers by bus. It is a pity that such a unique transport system will go down in history ...


----------



## Theijs

Volk85 said:


> *"Secret" electric train to a nuclear facility in Siberia. City Zheleznogorsk*In Soviet times, this plant was engaged in the production of plutonium for nuclear bombs and was classified. (..) There are running trains in pairs to bring workers.


I recall a documentary of the mid 90s in which a underground facility was visited where workers were brought as well by Elektrichka.
It was an underground facility to produce / prepare uranium for rockets. It was called Tomsk 26 or It was this one near Krasnojarsk, I don’t recall.


----------



## Volk85

Theijs said:


> I recall a documentary of the mid 90s in which a underground facility was visited where workers were brought as well by Elektrichka.
> It was an underground facility to produce / prepare uranium for rockets. It was called Tomsk 26 or It was this one near Krasnojarsk, I don’t recall.


Yes, that film was about this facility. Zheleznogorsk in soviet times was called Krasnoyarsk 26, and was not shown on the maps


----------



## Aokromes

📌 Together with TransContainer and the Ulaanbaatar Railway, we launched container transportation through the Solovyovsk border crossing on the Russian-Mongolian border

Prior to that, they had not been carried out through this checkpoint.

So far, the first two large-capacity containers have been shipped from China. They were loaded at the Bayantumen station (Choibalsan) in the east of Mongolia, from where they will proceed to the TransContainer terminal in St. Petersburg.

This option of sending provides additional opportunities for the transportation of containers in communication with China.

Recall that the possibility of expanding the use of this checkpoint as a transit corridor to China is being considered (Телеграмма РЖД).









Телеграмма РЖД


📌 Вместе с «ТрансКонтейнером» и Улан-Баторской железной дорогой запустили контейнерные перевозки через погранпереход Соловьёвск на российско-монгольской границе До этого они через этот пункт пропуска не осуществлялись. Пока отправили первые два крупнотоннажных контейнера из Китая. Их...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🏁 The main work on the modernization of the Ussuriysk station in the Far East has been completed

⚒ They were carried out as part of the BAM and Transsib development program.

An additional receiving and departure park was built at the station, the existing tracks were extended, and a new track was laid for the reception and departure of freight and passenger trains in both directions.

We launched a modern traffic control system, which will allow the use of a new transshipment fleet, as well as reduce the time for preparing routes.

Work continues on the development of passenger infrastructure, the construction of noise barriers.

In the context of the growing volume of traffic, the modernization of the station will expand the possibilities for handling freight trains in communication with Pacific ports and land checkpoints.









Телеграмма РЖД


🏁 Завершены основные работы по модернизации станции Уссурийск на Дальнем Востоке ⚒ Они велись в рамках программы развития БАМа и Транссиба. На станции построили дополнительный приемоотправочный парк, удлинили действующие пути, уложили новый путь для приёма и отправления грузовых и пассажирских...




t.me


----------



## Volk85

A unique "underwater" railway on a pink lake. Siberia


----------



## Blackhavvk

A public vote has been announced on the design of promising high-speed trains. New trains will move along a dedicated line and accelerate to 400 kilometers per hour. It is planned to build 42 trains for the Moscow-St. Petersburg line. They will completely replace the fleet of aging German trains.


----------



## masala

It won't be a double decker as planned?


----------



## dyonisien

Blackhavvk said:


> A public vote has been announced on the design of promising high-speed trains. New trains will move along a dedicated line and accelerate to 400 kilometers per hour. It is planned to build 42 trains for the Moscow-St. Petersburg line. They will completely replace the fleet of aging German trains.


The design is one thing (for the public) but most important are the technical characteristics AND their patient testing (for a strong team of technicians, taking into account a necessary learning curve) !
When will a substantial piece of HSL be available for tests ? Is 400 km/h an 'advertising' speed or an effectively intended service speed ?


----------



## Midnight Sun

dyonisien said:


> The design is one thing (for the public) but most important are the technical characteristics AND their patient testing (for a strong team of technicians, taking into account a necessary learning curve) !
> When will a substantial piece of HSL be available for tests ? Is 400 km/h an 'advertising' speed or an effectively intended service speed ?


The first trains will be assembled by 2026, it's a long road ahead. 400 km/h is maximum speed. The HSL will be 360 km/h.


----------



## Aokromes

The production of elements of the main metal structures of the Crimean bridge has been completed🔥

In total, more than 1,200 tons of metal structures have been manufactured by the factories for the restoration of the Crimean Bridge, of which 890 tons have already been delivered to the production base. The rest of the cargo is expected to be delivered in two days.

For the purpose of parallel organization of work on the installation of spans, four slipways were built. Three of them have already begun pre-assembly of superstructures.

It will take more than 40 tons of high-strength bolts and 10 km of welds to strengthen four spans ⚙

The assembled superstructures, according to the developed technology, are delivered from slipways to the place of further sliding, which the builders will start in early November.

Steel structures were manufactured by three Russian factories ahead of schedule😎









Росавтодор


Завершено изготовление элементов основных металлоконструкций Крымского моста🔥 В общей сложности для восстановления Крымского моста заводами изготовлено более 1200 тонн металлоконструкций, из них 890 тонн уже доставлены на производственную базу.Поставка остального груза ожидается через два дня...




t.me


----------



## Midnight Sun

Aokromes said:


> The production of elements of the main metal structures of the Crimean bridge has been completed🔥


It has no relation to railroads since the railroad bridge structure is undamaged.


----------



## Aokromes

🌉 The Fifth Element

We continue the reconstruction of the longest bridge in the Moscow region - across the Oka River in Serpukhov.

The fifth arch was replaced this weekend.
Its length is 110 meters, weight is almost 600 tons.

The assembly of the structure was carried out at the construction site next to the bridge. The transfer operation took 18 hours.

Previously, 4 arches have already been replaced. There are 3 more left.

The bridge is scheduled to be completed in 2023.









Телеграмма РЖД


🌉 Пятый элемент Продолжаем реконструкцию самого длинного моста в Подмосковье — через реку Ока в Серпухове. В эти выходные заменили пятую арку. Ее длина 110 метров, вес почти 600 тонн. Сборка конструкции осуществлялась на стройплощадке рядом с мостом. Операция по перемещению заняла 18 часов...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

⚒ Reconstruction of the Kamyshovaya border station continues in Primorye

We have already said that this year there has been an increase in traffic through the Makhalino-Hunchun border crossing (Телеграмма РЖД).

🤝 In order for this trend to gain a foothold, we are reconstructing the Kamyshovaya station, which serves this border crossing.

On the section Makhalino - Kamyshovaya, the track facilities were modernized: 4 new tracks were put into operation, 13 turnouts were laid. The station's traffic control system was updated.

The construction of an electrical centralization post and the reconstruction of railway bridges in the border area are underway.

Work has begun on laying the 1435 mm track, which will allow trains from China to enter the station.

The technical re-equipment of the Kamyshovaya station will allow passing and processing up to 9 pairs of freight trains per day, which will help to cope with the growing freight traffic to the east.









Телеграмма РЖД


⚒ В Приморье продолжается реконструкция приграничной станции Камышовая Мы уже рассказывали, что через погранпереход Махалино – Хуньчунь в этом году отмечается рост объема перевозок. 🤝 Для того чтобы эта тенденция закрепилась, ведем реконструкцию станции Камышовая, которая обслуживает этот...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🚦 Opened the movement of trains to the new TLC "Uralsky" in Yekaterinburg

The start of the regular movement of trains from the Apparatnaya station to the new transport and logistics center "Uralsky" was given by the Deputy Head of Russian Railways Alexei Shilo. The Minister of Transport of Russia Vitaly Savelyev took part in the event via teleconference.

🎙 “Today we meet a train with containers in gondola cars. This technology can be used when it is necessary to balance uneven export-import flows. From the ports of the Far East, the cargo will be transferred to the rear terminals, and already in Yekaterinburg container trains will be formed for direct destinations in the cities of the European part of the country. They can be transported by shuttles on fitting platforms. This will save time for all participants in the transport chain,” said Alexey Shilo.

In the future, the transport and logistics infrastructure of the Apparatnaya station can become a convenient center for the distribution of containerized cargo across the regions of the Ural Federal District, as well as Siberia and the Volga region.









Телеграмма РЖД


🚦 Открыли движение поездов к новому ТЛЦ «Уральский» в Екатеринбурге Старт регулярному движению поездов от станции Аппаратная к новому транспортно-логистическому центру «Уральский» дал замглавы РЖД Алексей Шило. В режиме телемоста в мероприятии принял участие министр транспорта России Виталий...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🏗 We are completing the renovation of the largest traction substation in the Far East

⚙ A third transformer with a capacity of 40 MW was installed at the Khabarovsk-2 traction substation.
It remains to carry out commissioning work.

The equipment is manufactured according to modern technologies, has an extended service life and increased operational safety.

Khabarovsk-2 substation provides reliable traction power supply for freight trains on the most important section of the Transsib Volochaevka – Khabarovsk – Kruglikovo with a length of more than 100 km.

The new equipment will reduce the interval between passing trains and increase the capacity from 81 to 130 pairs of trains per day in the direction of border crossings and ports of Primorye.









Телеграмма РЖД


🏗 Завершаем обновление крупнейшей тяговой подстанции на Дальнем Востоке ⚙️ Установили третий трансформатор мощностью 40 МВт на тяговой подстанции Хабаровск-2. Осталось провести пуско-наладочные работы. Оборудование изготовлено по современным технологиям, имеет увеличенный срок службы и...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

Russian Railways invited Innopolis to participate in the development of its digital competence model 

This was stated by Deputy Head of Russian Railways Evgeny Charkin at the plenary session "Integration of Education, Science and Industry: an impetus for the development of Russia's human resources and research potential" of the Digital Innopolis Days 2022 forum. 

The plenary session was attended by Deputy Prime Minister of the Government of Russia Dmitry Chernyshenko and President of the Republic of Tatarstan Rustam Minnikhanov.

🎙 "Russian Railways has built a systematic work for continuous training in the IT field. The personnel asset is of great importance, as the company has one of the world's largest information technology and communications complexes. Currently, a digital competence model is being developed, which will affect not only the IT unit, but also all divisions of the holding," said Evgeny Charkin.

In the IT perimeter of Russian Railways: 
🔹 4 data centers;
🔹 16 road computing centers;
🔹 more than 260 thousand automated workplaces;
🔹 employs over 30 thousand people.

Evgeny Charkin thanked Innopolis for the joint work and invited him to participate in the development of a digital competence model.









Телеграмма РЖД


РЖД пригласили Иннополис к участию в разработке своей модели цифровых компетенций Об этом замглавы РЖД Евгений Чаркин заявил на пленарной сессии «Интеграция образования, науки и индустрии: импульс для развития кадрового и научно-исследовательского потенциала России» форума Digital Innopolis...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

The repair of the railway bridge in Astrakhan has been completed

The bridge over the Privolzhsky Zaton Canal is located on the Kizlyar–Astrakhan section, which provides railway approaches to the Caspian Sea and is part of the North–South international transport corridor. The length of the bridge is 112 meters. 

During the work, 62 slabs of ballast-free bridge fabric were laid, which are made of composite materials. 

Compared with analogues made of reinforced concrete, such slabs have a number of advantages: they are much more resistant to precipitation, have a noticeably lower weight, which reduces the cost of installation work, their service life is about 50 years, which is 2 times more than that of analogues. 

Thanks to the use of innovative materials, the level of train safety will increase, the operating costs for the maintenance of engineering structures will decrease.









Телеграмма РЖД


Завершили ремонт железнодорожного моста в Астрахани 🌉 Мост через канал Приволжский Затон находится на участке Кизляр – Астрахань, который обеспечивает железнодорожные подходы к Каспийскому морю и является частью международного транспортного коридора «Север – Юг». Протяжённость моста – 112...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes

🚊 Opened (https://company.rzd.ru/ru/9397/page/104069?id=279972 ) double-track traffic on the Anosovskaya – Purikan stretch on BAM 

The stage is located on the Bamovskaya –Tynda rockade, connecting BAM and the Transsib. Work began here this summer as part of the second stage of the development of the Eastern Polygon. 

Despite the most difficult climatic conditions, construction was proceeding at an accelerated pace, and the project was completed a year ahead of schedule. 

For seven months on the Anosovskaya – Purikan stage: 

🛤 laid 18.5 km of railway track; 
🌉 built 10 railway bridges; 
built 8 culverts. 

👷‍♂️ More than 350 specialists and 100 units of special equipment were engaged in construction. 

The stage solves an important task for railway workers — the exclusion of intersecting routes. As a result, the carrying capacity and throughput here are doubled. 

By 2024, we will build about 100 km of second tracks, about 80 bridges and culverts on the rockade. Now the work continues on the stages Efremov — Belenkaya, Belenkaya — Fedoseev, Fedoseev — Seti, Pobozhy — Tyndoyu









Телеграмма РЖД


🚊 Открыли двухпутное движение на перегоне Аносовская – Пурикан на БАМе Перегон находится на рокаде Бамовская – Тында, соединяющей БАМ и Транссиб. Работы здесь начали этим летом в рамках второго этапа развития Восточного полигона. Несмотря на сложнейшие климатические условия, стройка...




t.me


----------

